# Marijuana Causes Bad Stomach Problems, Etc.



## HomeGrownHairy (Apr 15, 2009)

Man, I was really shocked when I found this thread on another site. I was having bad problems with my stomach; pain, gas, bloating, indigestion, burping, nausea, loose stools, blockage, sometimes a little fever, etc, etc.
I am a long time mj smoker & I smoke pretty much daily. About 3 months ago, I started to get indigestion, gas, bloating, etc, etc, etc. Not having health insurance, I have tried everything and I was getting pretty scared I had somethiong really terrible. I was about to pull out $4000 from my IRA for a colonoscopy to get myself checked. 
Then I found this thread on a med site about others, like me, who are having reactions to pot. If any of you are having stomach problems, or lung problems, it may help you:

http://www.steadyhealth.com/marijuana_and_stomach_problems-t77046-0-asc-40.html


----------



## KaliKitsune (Apr 15, 2009)

Only time pot ever gave me bad indigestion, constipation, bloating, and gas, was when I ate an eighth raw.

Won't ever do that again.

Also - combusting anything and inhaling it is bad.


----------



## farmerbob (Apr 16, 2009)

HomeGrownHairy said:


> Then I found this thread on a med site about others, like me, who are having reactions to pot. If any of you are having stomach problems, or lung problems, it may help you:
> 
> http://www.steadyhealth.com/marijuana_and_stomach_problems-t77046-0-asc-40.html


Why are you saying your problem is a reaction to pot? You smoked for years, recently started having stomach problems. Take the colonoscopy because it's not the pot, as you will find out when you quit smoking it. A good idea is to try a raw food detox diet. Detoxify your body and cleanse your GI with healthy organic foods. After the first week you will feel 10x better, at the end of the month when you are finished you will be a new man/woman.
I still dont see why you think the pot is hurting your stomach, was it because you read that article?? I can show you articles that prove pot will help your stomach pains... let me see what dr bob has related to GI disorders.
Crohns disease
GERD
Ulcers
There you go, read those and your problems wont be related to pot anymore. I really hope you try the detox cleanse, then the colonoscopy. It is FOOLISH to think smoking pot will do those things to your body. It's the pepsi and cheetos you ingest after smoking that is the problem, good luck.


----------



## TeaTreeOil (Apr 16, 2009)

It's probably your diet.

People often forget "you are what you eat", or sometimes put "...what you don't excrete".


----------



## HomeGrownHairy (Apr 16, 2009)

I understand what you folks are saying but I guess none of you clicked onto the link and read the thread. I know it's weird, but it happened to me. I know it's true. I hads a colonoscopy last January and all I was good. You guys can debunk it if you like, but I've had first hand experience. I posted this to help the few folks that might have problems with it in the future. Most meds come from things that grow naturally in nature: plants, roots, flowers, bark, seed, etc, etc. they all have side effects to some....Just remember what I posted if you have problems in the future...


----------



## HomeGrownHairy (Apr 16, 2009)

TeaTreeOil said:


> It's probably your diet.
> 
> People often forget "you are what you eat", or sometimes put "...what you don't excrete".


Nope, I eat a well balanced diet and stay away from junque food and carbonated drinks and abstain from alcohol in excess as well. I get plenty of healthy exercise and have a yearly physical and I just had a colonoscopy in January and everything was fine. It is the pot, no doubt about it.


----------



## HomeGrownHairy (Apr 16, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> BINGO!!!


I see you're no doctor pal. You can make a case for anything using false assumptions like you do.


----------



## KaliKitsune (Apr 16, 2009)

HomeGrownHairy said:


> Nope, I eat a well balanced diet and stay away from junque food and carbonated drinks and abstain from alcohol in excess as well. I get plenty of healthy exercise and have a yearly physical and I just had a colonoscopy in January and everything was fine. It is the pot, no doubt about it.


You're not a doctor and you're not qualified to make that assumption. Nor am I but I can tell you that if you're going to be sure it's the pot you're going to need your endocannabinoid system examined, which means probing around your brain.


----------



## TeaTreeOil (Apr 16, 2009)

HomeGrownHairy said:


> Nope, I eat a well balanced diet and stay away from junque food and carbonated drinks and abstain from alcohol in excess as well. I get plenty of healthy exercise and have a yearly physical and I just had a colonoscopy in January and everything was fine. It is the pot, no doubt about it.


I don't know what _you_ consider a well-balanced diet. I also don't know what you consider excessive consumption of alcohol... lethal dose? 

I have no idea how or why smoking anything would fuck with your GI tract like you say.

You plain out dismiss all likelihood with your own statement that it's a recent problem, but you are a long time smoker. 

I'm not saying it's impossible, but it makes very little sense.

Here's an idea. *Don't smoke pot* if that's the fix for your ill.


----------



## aknight3 (Apr 16, 2009)

i also have stomach problems and get high as needed, its called my medicine i dont understand, maybe your not smoking enough...


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 16, 2009)

HomeGrownHairy said:


> I see you're no doctor pal. You can make a case for anything using false assumptions like you do.


 ROLMFAO!!! depends on who you asking though


----------



## Zig Zag Zane (Apr 16, 2009)

When my stomach feels like shit, I smoke a bowl, and GUESS WHAT! I feel better after! not the pot man.


----------



## TeaTreeOil (Apr 16, 2009)

HomeGrownHairy said:


> unsubscribing


Abandoning your own thread.... 

Just gonna echo everyone else here. Pot eases my stomach, and has never upset my stomach. Even when eating a bunch of it.


----------



## farmerbob (Apr 17, 2009)

HomeGrownHairy said:


> It is the pot, no doubt about it.


Please dont be offended but that is a ridiculous assumption. Something is going on inside your body and you are blaming it on marijuana?? It makes absolutely NO sense. Have you quit smoking and do you feel better? It seems if marijuana was the problem it would be a pretty EASY FIX, no?? Sort of a NO-BRAINER?? Why would you even ask if you are SO SURE?? Quit smoking then if you KNOW that's why. Why did you ask if you are gonna start having a cyber-attitude with the people that are trying to HELP you? If you already got a colonoscopy in January, WHY ARE YOU THINKING OF GETTING ANOTHER?? Its your words, my friend. Try an MRI, CT scan, or ultrasound of your gall-bladder. Or continue to blame your stomach problems on something you arent even EATING!!


----------



## WeedGal (Apr 17, 2009)

HomeGrownHairy said:


> Man, I was really shocked when I found this thread on another site. I was having bad problems with my stomach; pain, gas, bloating, indigestion, burping, nausea, loose stools, blockage, sometimes a little fever, etc, etc.
> I am a long time mj smoker & I smoke pretty much daily. About 3 months ago, I started to get indigestion, gas, bloating, etc, etc, etc. Not having health insurance, I have tried everything and I was getting pretty scared I had somethiong really terrible. I was about to pull out $4000 from my IRA for a colonoscopy to get myself checked.
> Then I found this thread on a med site about others, like me, who are having reactions to pot. If any of you are having stomach problems, or lung problems, it may help you:
> 
> http://www.steadyhealth.com/marijuana_and_stomach_problems-t77046-0-asc-40.html


 
*If you have been a long time smoker and a daily smoker but just recently got stomach problems, etc. etc., how can you possibly blame weed for your current ailments?*

*You apparently have some other medical problems that are not related to smoking weed. If you don't believe that, than STOP SMOKING and see if your troubles clear up.*

*I mean, this isn't rocket science, ya know. Geeez.*


----------



## lextheone (Apr 17, 2009)

I have had a similar problem, but I think its more from the anxiety I was getting from smoking that caused the bloating and the other issues

but this is a common problem I believe... but I think its mental..


btw the solution is like some other people suggested. is taking a week or 2 break and it will be back too normal. if not its something else causing it/


----------



## aba (Apr 18, 2009)

I was reading the post that you posted and I think its not weed thats making these people sick but as if someone sold them "Bad" weed,
mixed with stuff you know, because Marijuana itself doesn't cause Stomach problems... 
Try smoking weed from someone else see how it goes.


----------



## TeaTreeOil (Apr 19, 2009)

aba said:


> I was reading the post that you posted and I think its not weed thats making these people sick but as if someone sold them "Bad" weed,
> mixed with stuff you know, because Marijuana itself doesn't cause Stomach problems...
> Try smoking weed from someone else see how it goes.


That was a thought I had. Mold, other fungi, bacteria, etc. could be breeding on your recent bud acquisition. It's unlikely to be the pot itself.

Hell it could be pesticides, herbicides, who knows. Grow your own, and have some peace of mind.


----------



## easygrinder (Apr 19, 2009)

not everyone reacts the same to things, to dismiss this is foolish, i'm not saying he's right, but it very well could be the case that a handful of people get a negative reaction to it, it may well do good in most cases but in some cases it will do bad,

its like getting meds from the dr's, you get a long list of side effects that never touch you, but in a handful of people it will it just depends on the person, we all love pot thats why we are here but don't just rubish this guys claims, it may well be true


----------



## ConstantlyHighOnPot (Apr 19, 2009)

i agree, i smoke and it eases my stomach no matter what - it could be a newly developed allergy to ANYTHING, even alcohol...get an allergy test - oh wait nevermind, u unsubscribed to ur own thread!!!!


----------



## yourfavoritebassist (Dec 27, 2009)

I've had all of the same problems and when i quit smoking for a week sure enough i could sleep well i could eat well my diarrhea stopped and everything was fine. when i started smoking for a week again it all started coming back, and was worse as soon as i didn't smoke. 

These are sure signs of addiction in my eyes and i guess unfortunately i'm going to have to quit this wonderful habit


----------



## bdog19851 (Mar 23, 2010)

I have been having these stomach problems as well. I am 24 and have been smoking pot since i was 18 and in the last year I have developed a serious stomach problem. About 5 times in the last year i have gotten so sick that i would throw up 20 to 30 times each time it would happen. I would also have extreme nausea and eventually bad abdominal pain from all of the dry heaving, as well as extreme loss of appetite and lots of burping all the time every day. I have triggered these symptoms a few different ways the worst was from over exerting myself Wakeboarding and then eventually becoming dehydrated from not being able to hold down liquids, this time i had to go to the hospital an get an iv. Another time the same thing happened after a football game but i went home and threw up all night in the bath tub until i felt better 12 hours later. I also can not drink alcohol anymore or it will trigger this most times. The most recent episode was today witch is day tree of quitting marijuana. I was in town today and got hot sweats in the bank and threw up in the parking lot an my way to my car followed by a few more times on my way home. If i am able to get in a hot shower or better a bath depending on how bad it will go away in any ware from 2 to 12 hours depending on how bad. I cant be sure if this is marijuana related but i feel like it is even though i am having problems wile quitting. I have been a heavy user and always use a vaporizer and i have high levels of thc because i have very little body fat so can that make quiting that much worse. Any incite on this issue would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Handson (Mar 23, 2010)

I heard that you can get a parasite that lives on Cannabis and that causes stomach upsets, don't know the validity of the claims tbh


----------



## BuddaRoom (Mar 23, 2010)

My diet is fucked because of been a stoner and eating anything but healthy ,not the actual weed itself, this has only recently started worrying me so now i plan on eating healthy while still being stoned, but giving in to the stoner cravings.


----------



## Handson (Mar 23, 2010)

BuddaRoom said:


> My diet is fucked because of been a stoner and eating anything but healthy ,not the actual weed itself, this has only recently started worrying me so now i plan on eating healthy while still being stoned, but giving in to the stoner cravings.


It's not just stoners mate. Convenience food is forced upon us by our busy lifestyles. Weed makes you relax then it's a trip to the Colonel on the munchies LOL. I have stopped eating healthy recently because I lost my job (you don't half notice a divide between the working and not working in the quality of foods etc.) Price for start, healthy eating chicken £5.00, processed chicken breats £1.99. Now I'm unemployed I know what I can afford


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 23, 2010)

i worked with a kid who was diagnosed with blood cancer at 17.. when he was getting his chemo, he would leave the hospital and smoke a few bowls, it was the only think that could stop him from puking from the poison they were pumping in his body to kill the cancer.. smoking weed after chemo is very common as it is known to ease stomach pains, not create them.. look on any med site and they will list nasuea as something to use med mj for..
i agree, if it were an alergic reaction, you would have been having it years ago.. go to a gi specialist and see whats doing in there..


----------



## SSHZ (Mar 23, 2010)

Hey Easy- whatever you do, don't go to the doctor so he can run some tests and help figure it out!!!!!! Sounds like an ulcer or bowel issues to me, caused by bad diet. Pot doesn't cause stomach issues, unless you're eating it. So, continue to suffer until u can't stand it amy longer- and then go see an internist for tests and meds.....


----------



## BuddaRoom (Mar 23, 2010)

SSHZ you have worried me a bit with that post lol , i have been getting a bad stomach (comes and goes through out the day although somedays its normal) for a good 8 month now, i have always blamed it on unhealthy eating from being stoned 24/7. Sometimes i go from having a normal shite in the morning then have diarrhea by tea time, then the next morning im back to normal. 
plus i get unbelieveable pains by about 12pm when i dont have any breakfast, (alot worse than a hunger pain that kinda feels like my stomachs hollow inside), but then when i do have something i feel sick cos of the pain . (does go when i have food though so could this just be a hunger pain amplified by being stoned ?!) . My doctors a fuckin clown , he asks me what i think i should take , honestly hes a fuckin joke, so i dont want to go there , plus hes a little grass lol hed prob blow me in for smokin the grizzy. - Any medics on ere ?!?! Help lol :!


----------



## Mindmelted (Mar 23, 2010)

This is the funniest fucking shit i have heard in awhile....

Oh pot is making my stomach hurt...Ha.Ha,Ha,Ha Fucking classic...

Thats why my dad smoked it after his chemo..Fucking Dumbass....

Hey Racer whats up bro...I am being a dick again..Ha,Ha,Ha


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 23, 2010)

Mindmelted said:


> This is the funniest fucking shit i have heard in awhile....
> 
> Oh pot is making my stomach hurt...Ha.Ha,Ha,Ha Fucking classic...
> 
> ...


not being a dick mind, i said the same thing in my post.. too funny.. my old helper had luekemia and he blazed everyday after chemo and said it was the only thing that helped..


----------



## Mindmelted (Mar 23, 2010)

racerboy71 said:


> not being a dick mind, i said the same thing in my post.. too funny.. my old helper had luekemia and he blazed everyday after chemo and said it was the only thing that helped..


 
Hey Racer you got a journal for your new beans from dr.


----------



## Cheech Wizard (Mar 23, 2010)

ridiculous... herb cures


----------



## tinyTURTLE (Mar 23, 2010)

dude.
activia yogurt for breakfast.
and stay away from consumable non-food items such as, but not limited to: hot pockets, anything made by hostess, pop tarts, mcdonalds and taco-bell.


----------



## bdog19851 (Mar 23, 2010)

I think it is kind of screwed up how everyone is just writing this off. I would like to say i am a strong believer in medical marijuana and the legalization of marijuana. I have my perscription and growing is my passion and the first thing i do when i wake up is hit my vape. That being said i too know cancer patients that marijuana is the only thing that helps them. I too would have argued this to be untrue for a long time but after doing some research there are more people out there having these problems and doctors have came up with a so called diagnosis called Cannabinoid Hypermesis Syndrom i am skeptical as well but it should not be over looked because my symptoms are exact to this syndrom so i am looking in to it. I know some people will say ulcers or gal bladder witch are possible i have obviously thought about these as well. Let me remind you Doctors do not know what causes ulcers as well as many other stomach problems, there is grey area we just don't know. I my self wish and hope it's not the weed but i am a very cerebral person and i think my body is telling me its from years of smoking and masking the problem by numbing my digestive track. I know this sounds crazy but there is always a few people who react to things differently listen to all the side effects of perscriptions they are selling on T.V. they are horrible but only a few people get them. And for the mold thing i am from northern cali and only smoke the best 10 out of 10. But something i have thought about are all of the nutrients used, i use advanced whole line. It is also possible i have an ulcer because i don't have insurance so i can't see a credible stomach specialist but even if i was found to have an ulcer it is possible heavy marijuana use over a long period of time could cause ulcers in a small number of people. Please keep an open mind and open this link I AM NOT BASHING MARIJUANA USE!!!




http://stash.norml.org/cronic-marijuana-abuse-leads-to-severe-vomiting-attacks


----------



## BuddaRoom (Mar 23, 2010)

Mindmelted said:


> This is the funniest fucking shit i have heard in awhile....
> 
> Oh pot is making my stomach hurt...Ha.Ha,Ha,Ha Fucking classic...
> 
> ...



Boo bastard hoo who gives a shit poor little cancer patient , fuck the cunt, 

Thats the attitude you give thats what you get boy.


----------



## Mindmelted (Mar 23, 2010)

BuddaRoom said:


> Boo bastard hoo who gives a shit poor little cancer patient , fuck the cunt,
> 
> Thats the attitude you give thats what you get boy.


----------



## braintumor (Mar 23, 2010)

I get bloated and stomach aches all the time when smoking pot...


but that's because I eat everything in sight.


----------



## Mindmelted (Mar 23, 2010)

braintumor said:


> I get bloated and stomach aches all the time when smoking pot...
> 
> 
> but that's because I eat everything in sight.


 
Fucking Munchies from Hell......


----------



## Sure Shot (Mar 23, 2010)

Taken directly from a published clinical result;

Migraine, fibromyalgia, IBS(Irratable Bowel Syndrome) and related conditions display common clinical, biochemical and pathophysiological patterns that suggest an underlying clinical endocannabinoid deficiency that may be suitably treated with cannabinoid medicines.


----------



## SSHZ (Mar 23, 2010)

Actually, sounds just like Crohns Disease........... my wife lost part of her intestines from it. Gets worse a few hours after eating. Pain, cramps, the shitz. Ulcer would be more like sharp pain in exact same area shortly after eating- if it was that, you'd have been to the emergency room by now.


----------



## mjfriendly (Mar 27, 2010)

I too get stomach upset, bloating and a visit to the washroom as well from the pot. I know its the pot because I haven't smoked in over 20 yrs. but last 2 wks I have started smoking again for medical reasons. I am only smoking before bed, what I have also found is that it depends on the stain. If I can't handle this side effect, I simply take a 1/2 dose of pepto and I am on my way to comfort. Hope it helps U out know its helping me.


----------



## potpimp (Apr 8, 2010)

My wife has SEVERE reactions to hemp seeds and anything with hemp oil in it. She's never smoked pot so I'm not sure how that would affect her. A few months ago I bought a pack of shelled hemp seeds, tried them out and they were wonderful. She put a spoonful on some cereal and a few hours later she was blowing chunks. The seeds did not even cross my mind as being a problem so we thought it must have been food poisoning (we ate out). After about 6 hours of puking, she finally got some relief. She said it might have been the seeds but I assured her it could not be so a few weeks later she tried some more - and she spent the night puking her guts out. Another couple of months went by and we were in a health food store and she bought an energy bar with hemp seeds in it. I warned her about it but she said she didn't think it would hurt her, being with other stuff. She nibbled off a piece about 2 grams in size. Again, she spent the night puking for about 6 hours til every single seed had been rejected from her body. I've never heard of this but I'm seen enough to convince me. Our daughter had given her some lip balm with hemp oil in it, only to discover that she gets little blisters on her lips when she uses it. I'm seriously wondering if cannabis will do the same thing. I know hemp and cannabis, although closely related, are different. I guess I could start with a whiff of smoke or something and build up to see how she reacts. Anyone ever heard of this before?


----------



## bigcat32 (Apr 13, 2010)

farmerbob said:


> Why are you saying your problem is a reaction to pot? You smoked for years, recently started having stomach problems. Take the colonoscopy because it's not the pot, as you will find out when you quit smoking it. A good idea is to try a raw food detox diet. Detoxify your body and cleanse your GI with healthy organic foods. After the first week you will feel 10x better, at the end of the month when you are finished you will be a new man/woman.
> I still dont see why you think the pot is hurting your stomach, was it because you read that article?? I can show you articles that prove pot will help your stomach pains... let me see what dr bob has related to GI disorders.
> Crohns disease
> GERD
> ...


 i total agree..this is my story off what ive been through and still am in the last 5 years,...ill try and keep it short ,had to come back and edit it...
hopefully it makes since,as to me it seems like the last few years have just been repeating them seleves..

 it aint short.....lol
if you cant be arsed to read it all,read year 1,skip year 2,read half end of year 3,skip 4and 5,and catch up in year 6..

about 5 years ago i was on holiday and one evening felt sick,half hr later after being sick i was in very bad pains in my stomach and going round to my back....that was it from then on i was in pain and being sick whenever i ate something and i mean every time i ate,the amounts i could eat slowly went down until i couldnt even eat 1 crisp without being sick,still in constant pain,more just after i had thrown up.by this time i was under the hospitals and had tests started on me...the year gose on.about 8 months into the year,after in and out for tests,and also going into hospital about once a week so they could re-dehydrate me,as i couldnt by then even take a small sip of water without being sick....if i looked at a plate of food made me feel sick and was a few times...my weight was going down,over all i went from 13.5 stone down to 8 stone...by the end off the first year i was in under a london hospital,and they had decided to do my first operation...a stomach bypass,,during this time,they was pumping me tablets up slowly swapping and changing them about and was taking about 20 different ones a day for pain,sickness,etc.and as off today am still on 12 different sickness drugs....i had the op came out of hospital a week later,which was only a couple off weeks before xmas,so was happy thinking great home for xmas had the op,job done im sorted....and i was for a couple of months,then it started again being sick,what went down me throat came back up.... .........,thats better had roll a joint (for pain relief,mite i just add,since that is the main point of this thread)i hadnt forgotten,and make a drink..so this takes us into year two...

..... .... YEAR 2

tests start all from the sickness again,which they did all the time though out......3 months later,been in and out hospital,test after test,all tests coming back clear....another 3 months later,been doing same thing....more test,..swapping and changing me pills about...about 9 months into the year..id had all tests done all come back clear..they didnt no what to do,and had to have a think for about a month,and dont forget i was still being sick and in pain,all the time,and losing weight....by the end of the year they decided to do another operation,they thought the by pass they did wasnt working right or something so they would take it down....i had the op came home..which takes us to my third year.

..........  year 3


thinking i was sorted once again..and once again i was for a couple of months...then it started again...copy and paste year 1 or 2 again,read that which takes half way into the year roughly,by this time,i had had all the same tests repeated at least once each plus a few different ones...then i think the doctors went on holiday for a couple of months as didnt hardly see them and had no tests done...which was great actually as was aloud home after just doing a 4 month spell in a hospital,that wasnt nice..and wanted to get home..was gagging for a smoke.by now i was noticing when i was aloud to go home i was smoking more and more weed all the time as when i did i felt better then while in the hospitals.and was smoking more weed as well rather then the solid i used to,before i became ill (  i no solid,how could you,its shit,dont bring that stuff near me,etc,etc... ),..a few months later when the doctors turned up..they had made there desion....WTFS A MATTER WITH YOU,WE HAVENT GOT A CLUE...fuck it i thought  to put it politely.
then they sad there is one thing we COULD try,that was a big operation,which involved taking aload of me bits out,cutting bits off and swapping about etc...they actually didnt no what they operation would involve as until they opened me up and looked once again they didnt no,but they dont like doing that sort of op on some body as young as me,its normally 70/80 year olds,which is why they took so long to decide what to do..by this time i had had enough of hospitals,had no choice but to have it done...i went into hospital one day and had the operation...after the op was done they came to tell me what they had done it went something like..we took a bit of this,we took a bit of that,stuck this up there,and the thing left over they stuck it some where....the bits i can remember they put in the bin was...
the top half of my pancreas,
half my stomach roughly,
my duodeum,
bit of my small and large bowl (this was actually needed to stick some where else,but on the pictures it looks like they cut out 10 foot because they needed 6 inches of it),
thats all i can remember.oh and the couple of bits they said you dont actually need was gaul bladder and something else,so while we had you open thought we take em out neways...cheeky fookers i thought throwing away my good bits as well....that was it all over had the big operation that...that takes us to year 4.

  YEAR 4....

the operation didnt bloody work....
spent the yeah doing as the previous couple of years....all tests have been done once or twice again, but still coming back clear.
still being sick but a little less often.and pains not gone.
on loads of tablets a day.even more weed..which takes us into year 5.

   YEAR 5

quite year took a break from hospitals for about 9 monthes...purely because the doctors and stuff just dunno what to do next..had the odd check up now and then....going into year six.....

   year six

having deja vue again...the tests have just within the last 8 weeks started again...but have been transferred to a different hospital,and am under a PROFESSOR OF THE STOMACH,AND NERVE SYSTEM...
ive had two tests so far with him 1 been clear awaiting other results..
my condition at moment.
still take 12 different prescrition drugs a day which only 2 or 3 off actually do nething...i smoke me weed,which dose more than the tablets...boom boom boom...to be continued...the end.  

ps...going by my last 6 years me weed dont give you stomach pains..it makes em better,if my pains are better im not sick so much,if im not sick i dont get the pains...


----------



## bigcat32 (Apr 13, 2010)

farmerbob said:


> Why are you saying your problem is a reaction to pot? You smoked for years, recently started having stomach problems. Take the colonoscopy because it's not the pot, as you will find out when you quit smoking it. A good idea is to try a raw food detox diet. Detoxify your body and cleanse your GI with healthy organic foods. After the first week you will feel 10x better, at the end of the month when you are finished you will be a new man/woman.
> I still dont see why you think the pot is hurting your stomach, was it because you read that article?? I can show you articles that prove pot will help your stomach pains... let me see what dr bob has related to GI disorders.
> Crohns disease
> GERD
> ...


now me fingers are going to fall off


----------



## bigcat32 (Apr 13, 2010)

shepj said:


> Victozap, if you have never tried that before I would recommend that you smoke something near even indica/sativa, or indica dominant. I have seen some people when mixing speed with sativas get pretty paranoid and such.
> 
> *EDIT:*
> 
> ...





bdog19851 said:


> I have been having these stomach problems as well. I am 24 and have been smoking pot since i was 18 and in the last year I have developed a serious stomach problem. About 5 times in the last year i have gotten so sick that i would throw up 20 to 30 times each time it would happen. I would also have extreme nausea and eventually bad abdominal pain from all of the dry heaving, as well as extreme loss of appetite and lots of burping all the time every day. I have triggered these symptoms a few different ways the worst was from over exerting myself Wakeboarding and then eventually becoming dehydrated from not being able to hold down liquids, this time i had to go to the hospital an get an iv. Another time the same thing happened after a football game but i went home and threw up all night in the bath tub until i felt better 12 hours later. I also can not drink alcohol anymore or it will trigger this most times. The most recent episode was today witch is day tree of quitting marijuana. I was in town today and got hot sweats in the bank and threw up in the parking lot an my way to my car followed by a few more times on my way home. If i am able to get in a hot shower or better a bath depending on how bad it will go away in any ware from 2 to 12 hours depending on how bad. I cant be sure if this is marijuana related but i feel like it is even though i am having problems wile quitting. I have been a heavy user and always use a vaporizer and i have high levels of thc because i have very little body fat so can that make quiting that much worse. Any incite on this issue would be greatly appreciated.


i no all about throwing up lol...and pain been doing it for last 5 years it aint very nice..your syptoms started off sounding like mine,but ive never had the hot sweats or nothing..see me post i put about my last 5 years


----------



## bigcat32 (Apr 13, 2010)

mjfriendly said:


> I too get stomach upset, bloating and a visit to the washroom as well from the pot. I know its the pot because I haven't smoked in over 20 yrs. but last 2 wks I have started smoking again for medical reasons. I am only smoking before bed, what I have also found is that it depends on the stain. If I can't handle this side effect, I simply take a 1/2 dose of pepto and I am on my way to comfort. Hope it helps U out know its helping me.


you say you have started smoking again for medical reasons,i take you are smoking weed,if so was it prescibed from the doctor..?

sorry about all the post..not worked out how to use my multi quote properly yet...think im doing something wrong..if anyone can help there plz


----------



## bigcat32 (Apr 13, 2010)

bigcat32 said:


> i no all about throwing up lol...and pain been doing it for last 5 years it aint very nice..your syptoms started off sounding like mine,but ive never had the hot sweats or nothing..see me post i put about my last 5 years





SSHZ said:


> Hey Easy- whatever you do, don't go to the doctor so he can run some tests and help figure it out!!!!!! Sounds like an ulcer or bowel issues to me, caused by bad diet. Pot doesn't cause stomach issues, unless you're eating it. So, continue to suffer until u can't stand it amy longer- and then go see an internist for tests and meds.....


good advice..keep away from the bloody doctors...hate em all they have done to me so far...been there done that got 5 t-shirts... but have just been transfered to a professor of the stomach and nervers system or something,he was talking about to me about testing all my stomach nerves and muscles to see if they are sending the right signal to my brain sounded bit confusing to me hope hes good as i have forgotten to say in any of my posts yet,apart from what ive already said,in the last 2 years i have had 2 blackouts and excactly 51 weeks later,3 weeks b4 the year was up,i no that as if you have a blackout or fit or something like that your not aload to drive for 1 year,i had 3 weeks before i was aloud to drive again,had another blackout (gutted)..no driving for another year.... the second year was up this friday YIPPEE and i got me car bac at last.
after each blackout i had a full body scan and head and brian scan,both times have come back as clear....


----------



## ganjaluvr (Apr 13, 2010)

I'm no doctor..

but from what I have read.. and from the symptoms you are describing here it sounds to me like you might be having some kind of anxiety attack.

I'm prescribed Xanex bars for my anxiety..

I would suggest that you may want to go to your family doctor.. and talk to him about it possibly being an anxiety issue.

I suffered from most of the symptoms your talking about.. and then I was diagnosed as having an extremely high anxiety level. 

just a thought.. if i didn't help.. sorry.
if this did help some.. your welcome. 

peace.


----------



## bigcat32 (Apr 13, 2010)

bigcat32 said:


> good advice..keep away from the bloody doctors...hate em all they have done to me so far...been there done that got 5 t-shirts... but have just been transfered to a professor of the stomach and nervers system or something,he was talking about to me about testing all my stomach nerves and muscles to see if they are sending the right signal to my brain sounded bit confusing to me hope hes good as i have forgotten to say in any of my posts yet,apart from what ive already said,in the last 2 years i have had 2 blackouts and excactly 51 weeks later,3 weeks b4 the year was up,i no that as if you have a blackout or fit or something like that your not aload to drive for 1 year,i had 3 weeks before i was aloud to drive again,had another blackout (gutted)..no driving for another year.... the second year was up this friday YIPPEE and i got me car bac at last.
> after each blackout i had a full body scan and head and brian scan,both times have come back as clear....





KaliKitsune said:


> You're not a doctor and you're not qualified to make that assumption. Nor am I but I can tell you that if you're going to be sure it's the pot you're going to need your endocannabinoid system examined, which means probing around your brain.


as i have recently had my blackouts and had body and brian scans times 2,would mine of been tested?...if so my new professor bloke that wants to have a bash at me,and test all my mucles and nerves stomache to brian,wont all the tests he wants to do be the same as a brian scan...hmmme,and come back clear ..and now started talking about chemicals and brian systems etc im getting a bit lost even though  or am i just stoned


----------



## researchkitty (Apr 13, 2010)

Something you smoke generally wont give you stomach issues unless there's already an underlying health concern that makes it more noticeable. You probably have KOODIES! EEEEEEW! lol.....


----------



## bigcat32 (Apr 13, 2010)

Sure Shot said:


> Taken directly from a published clinical result;
> 
> Migraine, fibromyalgia, IBS(Irratable Bowel Syndrome) and related conditions display common clinical, biochemical and pathophysiological patterns that suggest an underlying clinical endocannabinoid deficiency that may be suitably treated with cannabinoid medicines.


 i havent got ibs,but my landladys daughters just got it fairly recently...

my doctors and surgeons say its not a mechical probley i got..


----------



## bigcat32 (Apr 13, 2010)

researchkitty said:


> Something you smoke generally wont give you stomach issues unless there's already an underlying health concern that makes it more noticeable. You probably have KOODIES! EEEEEEW! lol.....



or nooby nooby neew


----------



## bigcat32 (Apr 14, 2010)

GREEN LEAF  

after many years of weed and pot smokes all complaining they got a bad tummy,and all the doctors,and surgeons had enough they must find the answer for this bad tummy ,which they were just calling bad belly until they had found out what it was causing all these bad bellys..2 weeks later on a sat afternoon, at 3.30 50 of em doctors,nurses,professors,and other medical people garthered to watch the football and have a bbq...and disscuse once and for all the cause of bad belly..so they did,they were aloud to take 5 strong spliffes with them of varies brands of weed to smoke to help them decide...they sat down to watch the football with there burgers and watched the match..no one spoke till half time...then suddenly they all jumped up had a spliff and dissued the matter...10 mins later for the second half they were all bac in there seats quite,till after the game..then they said it...the answer they been looking for after 20 years..all weed and pot smokers had developed a new virus and ...  GREEN LEAF WAS BORN 
GREEN LEAF...is a new green thc virus..its caused by long term weed smokers over 30/40 years were slowly starving there bodies of oxegen.as the more weed they smoked the faster they become ill as the thc trys to leave our bodies through our skin,but is too big with the virus on it gets stuck to the inside and starts to buld up..
THE STOMACH is always the first to go as because its in the centre of the body and large its used as a air pump to constantley supplying the rest oif the body,but as soon as green leaf has sealed the outside the only air left is in the stomach and once used up YOUR FUCKED..there are operations and medication u can go on,but very rarley do they work.the best thing for it is weed the stronger the better as the green leaf that lives on the thc, builds up and up the more thc it need to breed which is why is the best thing for it..to keep the body going

the doctor unfortunortly havent yet found out how to cure it,but say since that saturday afternoon watching the footie they have broken into new areas of medical reaserch of GREEN LEAF 
   .....


----------



## bigcat32 (Apr 14, 2010)

[/IMG]


----------



## candyman420 (Apr 15, 2010)

I read the linked paged and I think the whole thing was bullshit! honestly I feel like the hunger you feel from smoking marijuana a.k.a "the munchies" is just a thought in your mind. I don't know if this is true or not but someone told me once that because of some of the effect on the body from THC that your blood sugar sends a mixed signal to the brain to say its low and low blood pressure makes the brain think thoughts of hunger so in all actuality it would have nothing to do with your stomach. All I know is this just seems like another case of someone just blaming the plant a.k.a weed and as I like to say " you cant blame the weed"


----------



## dirtnap411 (Apr 16, 2010)

I kinda figured there was something up when I read the link in the OP, it's a "cannabis addiction" forum, for what that's worth.


----------



## potpimp (Apr 21, 2010)

Word up and thanks. Unsubscribed.


----------



## Labman (May 14, 2010)

how the hell u gonna come up on RIU.org! bitchin about how bud makes ur stomache hurt. why r u on this website? take ur cryin somewhere else.


----------



## Kode (May 15, 2010)

Pot is smoked to counteract just about every thing you stated. It's much more likely that you got abducted by aliens and they implanted something deep in your anus.

I'm also a long time sufferer from just about everything there and smokeing is about the only thing that helps me. when i run out i eat maybe one meal every 3 or so days.


----------



## Tagh (May 15, 2010)

HomeGrownHairy said:


> I was about to pull out $4000 from my IRA for a colonoscopy to get myself checked.


My grandma gets it done once a year for FREE  Go Canada!
Had to say it.


----------



## roachwagon (May 16, 2010)

you cant fix stupid ya know. From no colon cancer, to stage 4 in 8 months


----------



## New Grower 420 (May 19, 2010)

i had a look at that and it seemed like complete bullshit to me lol the dude has to medical cred so im not guna trust em and even people docters and so on will say weed is bad for you cuz of the fact its not leagal


----------



## stonesour (Nov 23, 2010)

I would like to chime in and say a few things... I have ulcers. Ulcers are caused by a bacteria. Smoking marijuana is an immunosuppressant. Smoking too much marijuana and smoking too frequently can lead to worse ulcers. I have just went through this just recently. Quitting smoking for two weeks and eating a good diet healed my ulcer and now Im smoking again. Know your body and listen to it.


----------



## faria (Dec 8, 2010)

ok this is nice for this posting related people and lots of people gains the knowledge


----------



## iTzJT (Dec 19, 2010)

Dude honestly i think that if weed caused stomach ulcers then everyone would have stomach ulcers. so i think since cigarette smoke can irritate them so does weed just because the fact its smoke. not that it causes them.


----------



## stonesour (Dec 20, 2010)

iTzJT said:


> Dude honestly i think that if weed caused stomach ulcers then everyone would have stomach ulcers. so i think since cigarette smoke can irritate them so does weed just because the fact its smoke. not that it causes them.


READ my post, dont assume. I never said marijuana causes ulcers....god I hate it when people read only what they want to read. Im not explaining myself to you. reread my post.


----------



## sniffer (Dec 20, 2010)

the oil from pot smoke will cause/add to heartburn ,
i have to take the purple pill prilosec every day


----------



## blackguy (Dec 20, 2010)

Its because smoke gets in your stomach.

Think about it. Inhaling smoke into the stomach, its going to cause inflammation. Its going to cause gas, bloating, digestion of carcinogens which will inflame your intestine.

Medical users are using marijuana very frequently, lots of times patients will cough because marijuana is a bronchial dilator. Frequent coughing can cause stomach pains and intestinal pains also.


----------



## stonesour (Dec 21, 2010)

bird mcbride said:


> removed


pot is an immunosuppressant. Meaning that your immune system cant fight off bacteria thats in your gut like it normally does when smoking pot. Has everything to do with smoking pot. Do some research. Your post in the wrong hands could kill someone.... not smart.


----------



## bird mcbride (Dec 21, 2010)

stonesour said:


> pot is an immunosuppressant. Meaning that your immune system cant fight off bacteria thats in your gut like it normally does when smoking pot. Has everything to do with smoking pot. Do some research. Your post in the wrong hands could kill someone.... not smart.


I realize that anything in the wrong hands could be lethal, but the facts are I'm healthy as shit, haven't been sick for three years in any way, that comes from given less than six months to live, smoke at least an eighth everyday, and I'm over half a century old. Get some toothpaste with bleach in it if you can't get any thing else. It will help. War has been declared on potheads by the united states of america and yes these people don't mind putting the shit to people they don't like, literally. Apparently they've figured out some way to make money at it, oddly, through agriculture. I have lost many(non-smoking) friends because of bacterial and bacterium build up in their bodies. I almost went down too. The pills from the doctor didn't help in any way. Remove this post also


----------



## Commander Rainbow Veins (Dec 22, 2010)

I have severe heart burn and I know for a fact its not because of my sweet mary jane its all the additives and chemicals they put in our food, and the items we use on a day to day basis. watch what you eat man it is probably because of your food choices


----------



## FootClan (Dec 25, 2010)

HomeGrownHairy said:


> Man, I was really shocked when I found this thread on another site. I was having bad problems with my stomach; pain, gas, bloating, indigestion, burping, nausea, loose stools, blockage, sometimes a little fever, etc, etc.
> I am a long time mj smoker & I smoke pretty much daily. About 3 months ago, I started to get indigestion, gas, bloating, etc, etc, etc. Not having health insurance, I have tried everything and I was getting pretty scared I had somethiong really terrible. I was about to pull out $4000 from my IRA for a colonoscopy to get myself checked.
> Then I found this thread on a med site about others, like me, who are having reactions to pot. If any of you are having stomach problems, or lung problems, it may help you:
> 
> http://www.steadyhealth.com/marijuana_and_stomach_problems-t77046-0-asc-40.html


i tryed to read the article and clicked on the link you posted but it just took me to the main page didnt take me to the actual artical your talking about.......


----------



## hightmud420 (Jan 15, 2011)

i have IBS(Irratable Bowel Syndrome). people said it was from smoking pot but after tests and quiting for months i still had the same problems. to top that off, ibs and fibromyalgia might be cause and efect related!


----------



## dreadbeard (Jul 8, 2011)

If you are a chronic marijuana user and your having stomach problems read this article:
Cannabinoid hyperemesis: cyclical hyperemesis in association with chronic cannabis abuse @ http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC1774264/
I've smoked for 10 years and had stomach problems for 3-4 years with no diagnosis other than IBS. I'm definitely not as severely affected by the condition as the people from this study however I have lost 10kg in the last 6 months and the condition seems to be getting worse. Most of the patients in the study were chronic marijuana smokers (10 cones a day) and had had no problems with there stomach initially. However after years of use (abuse!?) they started developing stomach problems. I don't want to stop smoking marijuana but am preparing myself for life without a spliff in the evening. I have a trip to Amsterdam already planned for a month from now and am planning on quitting once smoke myself silly one last time. Anyway I know there will be naysayers out there who don't believe marijuana can cause stomach problems when it has antiemetic properties but this is the case. I will re post sometime in the future to let everyone out there know how the quitting went and hopefully whether it is my beloved mary jane that has been causing my stomach problems.


----------



## Harrekin (Jul 8, 2011)

If Cannabis is actually an immunosuppressant...it'd take a very irresponsible doctor to prescribe it to a HIV patient...which is one of the main published purposes for medical cannabis. Hmm...


----------



## Trapt1nw0nder (Jul 8, 2011)

I dont mind, but weed totally gives me heartburn...... my brother promised it would stop if i would stop smoking for a month, but I guess it's just gonna have to be something I live with......and what sucks is that it would never do this.... It all started after I turned like 24.... I'm 26 now....... Just turned 26 may 29th.... But, yea.... we can be drinking, but 15 or so mins after we smoke a blunt or take bong hits(I dont really do bong hits.... I prefer the high of a joint/blunt)... The heartburn starts to creep in....... I have not even read the rest of the thread, and dont know what it's really about or what kind of stomach problems, but I just know for a fact that MJ gives ME Heartburn...... Maybe it's a mix of weed and something else... Alcohol maybe, but it doesnt happen till i smoke..... no bs


----------



## Harrekin (Jul 8, 2011)

Alcohol is a serious cause of heartburn man, I have to take Rennie most of the time when I drink.


----------



## grizlbr (Jul 8, 2011)

I am old I know better: wife suddenly has the last thing she spent all week reading about! If 3 doctors say you got something they might be correct but they are just practicing medicine?


----------



## grizlbr (Jul 8, 2011)

Wait for it wait for it............ Surprise!: here it comes!


Trapt1nw0nder said:


> I dont mind, but weed totally gives me heartburn...... my brother promised it would stop if i would stop smoking for a month, but I guess it's just gonna have to be something I live with......and what sucks is that it would never do this.... It all started after I turned like 24.... I'm 26 now....... Just turned 26 may 29th.... But, yea.... we can be drinking, but 15 or so mins after we smoke a blunt or take bong hits(I dont really do bong hits.... I prefer the high of a joint/blunt)... The heartburn starts to creep in....... I have not even read the rest of the thread, and dont know what it's really about or what kind of stomach problems, but I just know for a fact that MJ gives ME Heartburn...... Maybe it's a mix of weed and something else... Alcohol maybe, but it doesnt happen till i smoke..... no bs


----------



## greenman116 (Jul 18, 2011)

I have been smoking only resin and kief for over 10 years, and I cough up alot of black tar looking stuff. I figured maybe that black tar getting into my stomach could be what's causing my stomach pain and issues. Only way to know is to quit smoking and that won't be happening anytime soon.


----------



## Cali chronic (Aug 3, 2011)

Try a juice Cleanse for 10 days I just did it. I lost 11 LBS in 10 days and 2% body fat index. I watched Fat Sick and Almost dead on Netflix and wanted to try it. My girl and I did and we both noticed the juice after stopping. I now juice everyday and love it. No better way to flush your own soil then a juice cleanse. Try it. You plants thrive after being flushed while living in a pot for 3 months. how about your body? How many years have you been feeding it crap without a break?
The mind needs a vacation so does the muscles and now it is time for your cells. Dont smoke either.


----------



## Mindmelted (Aug 5, 2011)

But no link you can tie to it other than a article you belive is true.


----------



## Mindmelted (Aug 5, 2011)

Smoking 30+ years and no ill affects at all.I have IBS and I call bs on this crap.


----------



## MRGreenThum (Aug 5, 2011)

yeah guys sorry i have been smoking for 7 years and i just turned 21. i was also just diagnosed with IBS. i believe that weed helps great for stomach pains so dont take my advise because its just my opinion. but hmm just thought i would put my 0.02 cents in the pot.


----------



## Harrekin (Aug 5, 2011)

Cannaboid receptors have now been found to be the no.1 "stimulant" to encourage "homeostasis" in the human body...I dunno how it happened, but over the hundreds of millions of years of life on Earth, somehow evolved life learned that cannabis and its chemicals encourage "the body" to behave in a beneficial way. Ie. feel sick, smoke a joint, hungover, smoke a joint, depressed, smoke a joint, restless, smoke a joint, cant sleep, smoke a joint...

See what Im getting at..?? Every single cell in your body has a "cannabis" receptor...and every single cell when "cannabis" is in the bloodstream behaves in a beneficial way...

Cannabis is a medicine to some, but only cos conveniently it is a cure all...

Smoking doesnt make people feel sick unless theyre supposed to, in which case it usually points to something else...whether it be an underlying problem or whatever. I always smoke when the body aint working right and the (actual non-biased) science seems to suggest my gut feeling is real...

Free the plant and free our species...would a headache ever exist or stress people if you could just smoke a joint instead of popping 1 gram worth of pill that takes 30-45 mins to work? 

Smoking the plant dried from your garden would be too "non-profitable".

Think about it...


----------



## sonar (Aug 7, 2011)

Harrekin said:


> Cannaboid receptors have now been found to be the no.1 "stimulant" to encourage "homeostasis" in the human body...I dunno how it happened, but over the hundreds of millions of years of life on Earth, somehow evolved life learned that cannabis and its chemicals encourage "the body" to behave in a beneficial way. Ie. feel sick, smoke a joint, hungover, smoke a joint, depressed, smoke a joint, restless, smoke a joint, cant sleep, smoke a joint...
> 
> See what Im getting at..?? Every single cell in your body has a "cannabis" receptor...and every single cell when "cannabis" is in the bloodstream behaves in a beneficial way...


References please.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Aug 10, 2011)

I smoke to ease my Crohns, I've taken breaks from smoking(2 weeks to a month at a time) and can say they were the worst times for me. Living in a non med state makes it interesting, but F'em my health comes first. My doc keeps pushing to get me on steroidal/anti-inflamatory drugs but I've refused. I am most likely going to start them soon to 1: appease him; 2: have ample reason to get a med card once it's legal( soon,fingers crossed).In the past before being diagnosed I always smoked when I felt nauseous, but like was said previously-everyone is different.


----------



## Jessy2287 (Aug 12, 2011)

sonar said:


> References please.


 *Psychiatrist.com*

http://www.psychiatrist.com/pcc/brainstorm/br591101.htm

http://www.pnas.org/content/87/5/1932.full.pdf

http://www.ccguide.org/brain.php


----------



## Harrekin (Aug 12, 2011)

Try this too, layout is a bit messy but it is correctly referenced to validate the points:
http://valetudocafe.wordpress.com/2011/08/10/7-cannabis-studies-that-will-change-everything/

Please note most of these are 2011 studies...so dont try counter them with out of date data... thank you please


----------



## runner007 (Aug 19, 2011)

Only time pot actually gave me bad indigestion, constipation, bloating, and gas, was when I ate an eighth raw.


----------



## cannawizard (Aug 21, 2011)

HomeGrownHairy said:


> Man, I was really shocked when I found this thread on another site. I was having bad problems with my stomach; pain, gas, bloating, indigestion, burping, nausea, loose stools, blockage, sometimes a little fever, etc, etc.
> I am a long time mj smoker & I smoke pretty much daily. About 3 months ago, I started to get indigestion, gas, bloating, etc, etc, etc. Not having health insurance, I have tried everything and I was getting pretty scared I had somethiong really terrible. I was about to pull out $4000 from my IRA for a colonoscopy to get myself checked.
> Then I found this thread on a med site about others, like me, who are having reactions to pot. If any of you are having stomach problems, or lung problems, it may help you:
> 
> http://www.steadyhealth.com/marijuana_and_stomach_problems-t77046-0-asc-40.html


*only time i had stomach probs w/ MJ was when i just dipped nugs in chocolate and ate it... now i get the farts


----------



## debbie1950 (Aug 24, 2011)

I too had stomach problems when I was smoking long ago in California. I wa as up front with my doctor and he did a toxcolity test and found out that my smoke had traces of malithion (spelling?)....the bug killing agent and another man made chemical. Guess I'm part bug because that stuff sent my stomach into tail spins.

I have not had a problem since growing my own and keeping the grow totally organic.


----------



## poplars (Aug 25, 2011)

oh shit malithion is NASTY stuff.... you gotta handle that shit with gloves and very very carefully... never seen anything kill shit so fast... yep nasty fuckin shit keep it organic!!!


----------



## BluBerri (Aug 25, 2011)

I agree with what many are saying throughout this thread!! 
Probably a reaction to a pesticide, or something your eating, or even a side effect from an OC or other Script Med you may be taking...

All the processed food you eat and any and ALL Pharmas = POISON!!

I usually try to remain nuetral when it comes to such discussions -- I just read and absorb --
But I'm getting really tired of MJ getting such a bad rap!! *It's the most USEFUL plant on this planet!!!*
It has been here - growing naturally forever -- It is Medicine that is COMPLIMENTARY to the human body!

I could go on a rant, but I'm not going to.....
I just had to put in my 2 cents worth and point out that before you point the finger at MJ --
Why don't you read the ingredients that are in the food your eating -- google them -- It will be educational for you!
That goes for any script you take as well!! ....even the water you drink (if you don't have a well)- read about the Flouride in your water supply.....It's all POISON!!

https://www.rollitup.org/medical-marijuana-news/444847-10-major-health-benefits-marijuana.html

Enuff said.....


----------



## Red5 (Aug 31, 2011)

farmerbob said:


> Why are you saying your problem is a reaction to pot? You smoked for years, recently started having stomach problems. Take the colonoscopy because it's not the pot, as you will find out when you quit smoking it. A good idea is to try a raw food detox diet. Detoxify your body and cleanse your GI with healthy organic foods. After the first week you will feel 10x better, at the end of the month when you are finished you will be a new man/woman.
> I still dont see why you think the pot is hurting your stomach, was it because you read that article?? I can show you articles that prove pot will help your stomach pains... let me see what dr bob has related to GI disorders.
> Crohns disease
> GERD
> ...


I actually had the same problems with pot. It wasn't my diet (I tend to eat healthy, its fun to cook while high) and I figured what my problem was.

Inhalation. I have been smoking for a while but, out of a very nice Roor until it broke recently. After that, I was using a piece. I tended to swallow more smoke with the piece than the water based kinds of paraphernalia.

Bottom line to my rambling? Don't swallow your smoke, inhale it. It fixes the stomach problem 100%.


----------



## Pamela68 (Sep 5, 2011)

My husband has been thru ALL these tests different times with even having a small camera swallowed to see wat is causing his pain, possible cancer and nothin found! Exploritory surgery even and we cant find nothin. So anyone know how to deal with this? Has had stomach problems over the years off and on, but the severe pain, vomitting and doctor visits and hospital stays are turning up nothin. Was once told recently that he has overdose effects from THC? Hmmmmmm........any help would be ap[preciated!!


----------



## poplars (Sep 5, 2011)

Pamela68 said:


> My husband has been thru ALL these tests different times with even having a small camera swallowed to see wat is causing his pain, possible cancer and nothin found! Exploritory surgery even and we cant find nothin. So anyone know how to deal with this? Has had stomach problems over the years off and on, but the severe pain, vomitting and doctor visits and hospital stays are turning up nothin. Was once told recently that he has overdose effects from THC? Hmmmmmm........any help would be ap[preciated!!


you cannot overdose on THC don't listen to that bullshit. all the problems he is experiencing is likely caused by all the shitty food we're forced to eat, all the shitty lifestyle habits, pollution..all sorts of shit..

as far as the solution I'm uncertain... I would get him on cannabis edibles and see if it changed anything, since modern medicine doesn't really cure these sorts of things, I would /hope/ this would be a stress condition that could be reversed by staying in a non-stressed state for a week or two(edibles like 2-3 times a day for a week or two...) 

other than that I cant really tell you much, except that it isn't the cannabis.


----------



## ChronicClouds (Sep 5, 2011)

Yeah Impossible to o.d. on weed. Too much reefer = a nap! Thats a FACT! And Cannabis helps calm the stomach ITS THE BEST MEDICINE FOR A STOMACH! Its why they recommend it to chemo and aids patients to relieve pain and induce hunger. Prevents Nausea from pharmas and chemo. If my stomach hurts I blaze the pain subsides or goes away completely. If you eat anything processed I would point to that before cannabis


----------



## Harrekin (Sep 8, 2011)

Its funny how quick doctors are to point to cannabis just cos they've no fucking clue whats actually wrong...


----------



## poplars (Sep 8, 2011)

Harrekin said:


> Its funny how quick doctors are to point to cannabis just cos they've no fucking clue whats actually wrong...


yep if they can find one thing to land as a scape-goat they will.....


----------



## coins (Sep 14, 2011)

To any others suffering chronic digestive/stomach/intestine pain:

Just adding my 2 cents here. I know a lot of people are prepared to defend cannabis no matter what the opposition (even if it means throwing logic out the window). I understand that position, trust me.

However, after smoking daily for a few years, I experienced the exact same problems as the OP. EXACT. Was it my diet? Maybe...so I changed that. Still felt like shit. Maybe it was an infection of h.pylori (ulcers)? Maybe...so I went through a round of antibiotics. OK, so that didn't help. Maybe some X-rays and ultrasounds will give me a clue. Nope, nothing found there either.

One day I smoked my last bowl - but I didn't know it at the time. The pain and agony I would endure for the next 8 hours was excruciating. I knew at that point that I was done. I couldn't handle it anymore - it was completely destroying me: my career, social life, academics, EVERYTHING was being ruined by this illness. I couldn't concentrate for a moment without being reminded that my insides felt torn to shreds.

Well, guess what? After quitting, I felt better and better, day by day. I can't explain how relieving it was to slowly get my health (and life) back together. In hindsight, I realized that I had to accept the fact that cannabis isn't perfect, doesn't cure all pains, and isn't the #1 answer to the world's problems. If you've been through the shit we've been thru, you'd know. 

If you found this thread (like I did) after suffering every day for a long time, then I wish you the best in health. If you aren't sure, try experiment by stopping for at least 2 weeks and see if you don't feel better.


----------



## New Age (Sep 14, 2011)

There are many truths to your health concerns. Every individual has to be accountable for there actions. Many and all drug substances can be abused and harmful to the human body. Things that can help people, that need their meds would be/ Use when needed. Do not overindolge. Fast. Use clean paraphernalia. Have the best clean cured marijuana possible. Marijuana is not for everyone. But it is the safest drug there is and the benefits from this plant out weigh any political scheme that opposes it. Good Luck to you. (Pot does give you the munchies, Maybe you ate to much junk food for to many years!)


----------



## Harrekin (Sep 15, 2011)

coins said:


> To any others suffering chronic digestive/stomach/intestine pain:
> 
> Just adding my 2 cents here. I know a lot of people are prepared to defend cannabis no matter what the opposition (even if it means throwing logic out the window). I understand that position, trust me.
> 
> ...


 Blah blah blah, keep your anti-cannabis shit to yourself. Even scientists are now saying your wrong...


----------



## hempshark (Sep 15, 2011)

Just to get my 2 cents in, I use medicinal cannabis to treat an otherwise debilitating case of IBS. Once the cramps start, I smoke a bowl and amazingly, I can function again.


----------



## asafan69 (Sep 15, 2011)

Yeah, I call bullshit. I've worked in the healthcare industry for almost 25 years and I have never heard anything even remotely like this reaction being attributed to marijuana. These are all signs of Crohn's disease or diverticulitis, or other related diseases, and none of them that I know of are diagnosed with x-rays or ultrasound. And my wife also has IBS and when it acts up she smokes a little and it makes it better.


----------



## bradon (Sep 15, 2011)

Ya sorry mate but as a Crohn's patient i call bullshit too IBD is a bitch and there are many university studies showing marijuana helps in the human gut without it my next option is oxycodone for pain management.


----------



## Harrekin (Sep 16, 2011)

And Oxy is gonna fuck you up far more than a joint ever could...


----------



## leyley22 (Sep 16, 2011)

Harrekin said:


> And Oxy is gonna fuck you up far more than a joint ever could...


Yah the people who are all like "marijuana is bad, its illegal" are the ones popping pills filled with chemicals for their pains...those are the kinds of drugs that should be Illegal in my eyes.


----------



## leyley22 (Sep 16, 2011)

leyley22 said:


> Yah the people who are all like "marijuana is bad, its illegal" are the ones popping pills filled with chemicals for their pains...those are the kinds of drugs that should be Illegal in my eyes.


UNLESS you have a life threatening disease and the pain is just too great.......


----------



## sso (Sep 16, 2011)

back before i smoked mj for the first time, i got bipolar and got a bleeding stomach (forget the english name, too much acid in the stomach and too wide an upper opening)
i smoke for both the bipolar and stomach and the mj does more for my stomach.
not all strains though, are equally good for either problem.
only thing a doctor managed to do for me, was get me on disability (smoke helps the bipolar, i still got it severe enough that many days i cant handle jobs)

that was barely worth the effort of needing to evade their pillpushing.
always find it ridiculous when people have respect for doctors in general  occasional individual doctors yes, in general, no. theyve lost much credibility.

now, that being said.

this is my experience, what mj does (among other things) for me,
for you? i dont know, our bodychemistry might be different enough for cannabis to affect you adversely. not all chemicals affect us the same. thats why they are trying to dna match drugs to people.

you got some ill and mj seems to be adversely affecting it or even is the ill? sure quit smoking, see whats what.
but i kinda doubt mj being bad for the stomach is a widespread thing.

more something like, the very occasional person thats allergic to beestings or strawberries 

or you got some other sickness thats throwing your body out of wack, or lifestyle

or heck, maybe shiva is angry at you lol (rather big cannabis deity (or he´s fond of it, supposedly 

dont know.

takes all kinds and everything exists, or something like that


----------



## Kiokrassi (Sep 16, 2011)

this is old news. it is also known to make darkies and performers to go on a crazed rapeing of white women rampage, likely to kill your neighbor the first puff

source : http://beatsandbuds.com/post/94531606/some-quotes-from-our-first-drug-czar-harry-anslinger


----------



## virulient (Sep 16, 2011)

Kiokrassi said:


> this is old news. it is also known to make darkies and performers to go on a crazed rapeing of white women rampage, likely to kill your neighbor the first puff
> 
> source : http://beatsandbuds.com/post/94531606/some-quotes-from-our-first-drug-czar-harry-anslinger


LOL was he being serious? The shit about the white women is too funny


----------



## Kiokrassi (Sep 17, 2011)

you never read those quotes before? haha hell yeah he was being serious. crazy how fucked up lies the government used to tell us about weed huh


----------



## Cropmaster420 (Oct 5, 2011)

That used to happen to me but thats cus i maxed out everytime i got the munchies.. So i just eat before i smoke and dont pig out


----------



## jks067 (Oct 10, 2011)

I have a friend that just can't smoke weed because it makes him really sick to his stomach and he will end up in the bathroom hugging a toilet every time while I on the other hand feel no ill effects. Everyone is different, just because it doesn't make you sick doesn't mean it won't make others ill. He is the only person I have seen throw up from smoking though.


----------



## Harrekin (Oct 10, 2011)

That just means the person got the "whities" or the "greenies". 

It's more to do with your friend having no tolerance and in effect getting extreme motion sickness from the perceived "spinning"...happened to me when I started smoking when I smoked a bit too much. Some people get it from booze too, it's more to do with the brain than the stomach. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## grizlbr (Oct 11, 2011)

leyley22 said:


> UNLESS you have a life threatening disease and the pain is just too great.......


 I drove a wrecker on weekends and parapectolin could be purchased over the counter at the time so I could eat what ever and go to the pharmacy and keep on driving. Para-goric & pectolin combination medication removed for 1 chemical that hurts my stomach for diphtheria-arehha. Go figure. But you can still get paregoric for a baby? 
Simple fix for room spinning put your foot on ground like a brake. Or Grab your dresser chest of drawers if in the bed. Tactile solid is supposed to help trick your brain or just stop brain from spinning in your head?


----------



## ncboy65 (Oct 29, 2011)

Personally I would rather eat pot in a brownie. And I only need that to help me with sickness sometimes. I think if everyone was like me pot would be legal. The problem is that immature people walk around smoking it all day as if they can't function without it. I know I used to be one of those dudes. That's what people look at negatively. Just grow up people. There is more to life than smoking pot all the time. Bryant from North Carolina.


----------



## mackey (Oct 29, 2011)

Kiokrassi said:


> you never read those quotes before? haha hell yeah he was being serious. crazy how fucked up lies the government used to tell us about weed huh


"used to tell us lies" They are still lieing. I have to admit if I was being paid by the drug companies that much money, I might lie also.


----------



## spandy (Oct 29, 2011)

ncboy65 said:


> Just grow up people. There is more to life than smoking pot all the time. Bryant from North Carolina.


 
Yes, there most definitely is, if thats your thing. But who are you to tell someone how to live their life? Dude wants to smoke his life away, well, I hope he has good weed and has a good time, and if he/she does then what the fuck does it matter to anyone else? 

I be out doing my thing, whatever it is that day. But if I wanted to get high all day everyday and walk around looking like a grunge out loser, wtf do you care? If my bills are paid and I'm not breaking laws, it don't matter what you think in the least.


----------



## spandy (Oct 30, 2011)

Fuck yeah, preach it Spandy. Tell that no class ho where to go, yo yo yo.


----------



## spandy (Oct 30, 2011)

Anyone else have a problem. 1v1? I kick your ass at halo 3 bitch, throw down my name is gorilla killa 69 weed not a virgin big dick 22305782435072409742092352038520

hit me up you wanna (I said all this in my head in my best chinese person, you know the slant eyed ones, well in their voice when they try to speak english, alot of them are ninjas I think if that helps so you know who they are, oh they don't drive well either and I think a bomb from like 50 years ago made them all have smaller than average weenisses, just what I heard and again trying to help you know exactly what voice I made in my head).


----------



## spandy (Oct 30, 2011)

Spandy is gay


----------



## spandy (Oct 30, 2011)

and I'm going to steal his computer


----------



## spandy (Oct 30, 2011)

and this pencil sharpener, and this stapler, and fuck lets take all his degrees and clip its off the wall and hide them from him, wonder who he'll blame. just so you guys know, spandy washed dishes during college, what a fucking loser!!! apparently he wasn't getting paid to suck his boy friends dick!!! oh man if his wife knew, she'd leave him and go for me


----------



## BigBudzzzz (Oct 30, 2011)

HomeGrownHairy said:


> I understand what you folks are saying but I guess none of you clicked onto the link and read the thread. I know it's weird, but it happened to me. I know it's true. I hads a colonoscopy last January and all I was good. You guys can debunk it if you like, but I've had first hand experience. I posted this to help the few folks that might have problems with it in the future. Most meds come from things that grow naturally in nature: plants, roots, flowers, bark, seed, etc, etc. they all have side effects to some....Just remember what I posted if you have problems in the future...


Been having some issues here the last 6 months or so and getting ready to go thru the upper/lower GI thing. Thanks for posting this thread. I have read the link and much of it sounds just like the sumptoms i have been having. Tomrrow i am going to forward this to my doctor and have a serious discussion with him. 

FUCK WHAT EVERYONE ELSE SAY's YOU HELP ME, Thank you. 

Edit**

Until tonight I never thought my stomach issues could be from me smoking.


----------



## Harrekin (Oct 31, 2011)

And if you think MJ is giving you stomach problems you're a fucking retard... No offense, just science says "no".


----------



## ANC (Oct 31, 2011)

ANY smokeing is bad for the stomach.
Smokeing pot on an empty stomach is especialy bad news.

It triggers stomach acid release, and in the case of cigarettes the tar and slime you swallow is also quite acidic.

I've had stomach problems most of my life, and I only recently (about the last year), got a grip by cutting out ALL soda (was quite easy despite being pretty much raised on the crap), second most important thing was caffeine.
Was quite hard to find a decent decaf coffee, I settled on Jakobs day and night, its thick and creamy like cacao almost.


----------



## Orithil (Nov 1, 2011)

Kode said:


> Pot is smoked to counteract just about every thing you stated. It's much more likely that you got abducted by aliens and they implanted something deep in your anus.
> 
> I'm also a long time sufferer from just about everything there and smokeing is about the only thing that helps me. when i run out i eat maybe one meal every 3 or so days.


This. If I stop smoking I can't eat and what I do manage do get down doesn't get digested right, and I start losing weight. But not in that healthy "you look nice" way, in that 60 pounds in a month OMG you're dying way.


----------



## WeedKillsBrainCells (Nov 2, 2011)

Man I had the worst fucking stomach pains in my life. I'm 5'10 ANd 11 stone 9 pounds (not converting for amerifags) and don't eat much. Friday nights I have a large kebab routinely and I usually just about finish it feeling bloated but sometimes not. Anyway got so high once I ordered extra large. Half way in my body was saying stop but I slowly ate through the whole thing. Pile of chips, pile of meat. For a skinny guy who's not a big food lover it was the worst mistake ever. For the next 2 hours, and it was at night, I was hunched over in pain. Hunching over on the shitter. Overeating while stoned should have it's own public service announcement, was fukin terrible


----------



## WeedKillsBrainCells (Nov 2, 2011)

Was fucking tasty though... I'd almost say it was worth it


----------



## resinousflowers (Nov 2, 2011)

cannabis is known to help ppl suffering from crohns desease.


----------



## silouan (Nov 3, 2011)

its not the pot. go on though and quit smoking it - you'll see. i vote - see the doctor.


----------



## sso (Nov 3, 2011)

hmm, not all pot ive tried, was good for the stomach (neverr made it worse, but some just dont help)


----------



## mrhazeyworld (Jan 13, 2012)

yep, yep uh huh


----------



## assntitties420 (Feb 7, 2012)

A lot of people on here are very ignorant about things they do not know for fact. In fact, people are actually being mean because they think they are sooo right. The thing is, I, along with many others, do in fact have stomach problems due to smoking weed and ingesting weed. It might sound ridiculous i know, because it did to me at first too. But its true. I have been a daily smoker for 5 years now and just recently did i start having these problems. At first the doctors said it was a stomach ulcer and i should fix my diet. I ate raw foods for a week to cleanse myself, and day by day re-introduced certain food groups back into my diet. This didn't help at all, and my pains only proceeded while I continued to eat the healthiest diet i knew how. It wasn't until recently that i couldn't stand the pain anymore (had it for 6 months), and decided to see if the pot was the issue. It was in fact the issue, and I no longer have pains at all, and can eat whatever the hell i want. So please, unless you have first hand expierance with this, don't act like its not possible. I also never drink, smoke cigarettes, or anything that isn't natural. SO PLEASE STOP BEING KNOW IT ALLS, YOUR WRONG.


----------



## BA142 (Feb 7, 2012)

lol this is laughable. My stomach would be in constant pain WITHOUT mj...

If cannabis causes stomach problems then why do so many Crohns/Colitis patients use it? I've been pharmaceutical free for +4 years using only MMJ and my stomach has never been as healthy. My colonoscopy results were squeaky clean after using only cannabis to medicate my ulcerative colitis


----------



## toddzilla (Feb 7, 2012)

Ease up people. We don't know why they suffer stomach pain. I do know of a friend who doesn't use mj, that had a terrible stomach problem linked to preservatives. She ate a lot of fast food salads and thought she was being as healthy as one can while eating fast food. Turns out that she was eating salad a lot and building up chemical levels in her stomach. Changed the diet and problem went away. I had a stomach problem that turned out to be the coffee I was drinking. I quit and problem went away. Good luck to the ones suffering.


----------



## assntitties420 (Feb 7, 2012)

I know that weed helps millions more than it hurts, but in some odd situations it can hurt. Trust me I wanted nothing more than to have it not be the weed. It made no sense to me in any way, considering I've smoked for years and have always preached its remedies. But in my case, and a few others, it does hurt rather than heal. So please, one more time, why are you being mean about things you know nothing about, and just putting in your experience with how weed has never hurt your stomach. I hear what your saying, but in this case it does not help. So do not call this "laughable".


----------



## Pat the stoner (Feb 7, 2012)

BA142 said:


> lol this is laughable. My stomach would be in constant pain WITHOUT mj...
> 
> If cannabis causes stomach problems then why do so many Crohns/Colitis patients use it? I've been pharmaceutical free for +4 years using only MMJ and my stomach has never been as healthy. My colonoscopy results were squeaky clean after using only cannabis to medicate my ulcerative colitis


 When I dont smoke , I cant eat . My stomach would be going crazy day and night .


----------



## IllGlass (Feb 8, 2012)

Delete this thread please.


----------



## Mindmelted (Feb 8, 2012)

30+ years of smoking the herb and have never heard of this.
I call bullshit as it is more of the same old reefer madness syndrome.


----------



## assntitties420 (Feb 8, 2012)

Mindmelted said:


> 30+ years of smoking the herb and have never heard of this.
> I call bullshit as it is more of the same old reefer madness syndrome.


its very ignorant to think that you know every thing that has to do with anything about weed. I'm not saying its common, I'm saying its possible, and in fact a problem some people have when smoking weed. I know from experience that weed either caused my stomach problems, or prevented my stomach problems healing. All i know for fact is that after 6 months of extreme abdominal pain, and smoking for 5 years, i finally thought MAYBE it was the weed. I stopped for a day, and the pain was a 4 instead of an 8. Then i went another day without smoking, and the pain went down to a 2. After a week of not smoking my pain was completely gone and i could eat and drink regularly again for the first time in forever. Maybe it was a stomach ulcer that needed a couple days without smoke in my body to fully heal, but i do know I'm healthy as ever, and am able to smoke again without severe pain. Im not being a know it all by any means, i just don't want people like me coming on here and hearing all this bullshit about how its not possible that weed causes it, so they never consider it as an option, and never stop and see. Just please stop saying its not possible because it is, and because i figured it out on my own, i don't have to pay any more stupid medical bills.


----------



## Mindmelted (Feb 8, 2012)

So you smoke again and there is no problem!
Then that proves it was NOT the pot causing your stomach pain.
It might have been contributing to a problem you had! So you cannot say it was the pot that did it.
As i stated before i call bullshit.


----------



## littlegiant (Feb 8, 2012)

Hi! I am the smartest person in the world and know everything about marijuana.Very glad your stomach is better now that you dont smoke pot anymore.All of us here at roll it up are gonna miss you.


----------



## littlegiant (Feb 8, 2012)

Just one last thing!


----------



## realstickyicky (Feb 12, 2012)

Not true at all.

Had stomach problems all my life and got diagnosed with crohns disease before I ever touched bud. After being diagnosed I found it completely fixed my problems- better than any $1000 drugs that doctors gave me. 

In addition, mj also lowers your tnf levels, which is the cause of crohns disease. Except it does it safely, while the drugs that they give you to do this have crazy side effects and a risk of cancers.


----------



## haree (Feb 16, 2012)

Its very true, I really appreciate to you about this thread. Marijuana is one of the disaster thing for the health. So thanks for sharing such a nice thread.


----------



## corainheaven (Apr 1, 2012)

aknight3 said:


> i also have stomach problems and get high as needed, its called my medicine i dont understand, maybe your not smoking enough...


I have also experienced stomach pain after smoking. When I consulted to physician he advised me to leave habit of smoking. Since it may welcome other disease as well which includes fungal infection, cancer, breathing problem etc.


----------



## kbo ca (Apr 2, 2012)

smoking cannabis settles my stomach. yall are trippin


----------



## doowmd (Apr 2, 2012)

I've been thinking it fucks w/ my stomach, when I smoke in the morning,for awhile now.


----------



## IllGlass (Apr 3, 2012)

An excess of anything will cause the body issues; for example Red meat, Acidic fruits, Coffee, etc. The simple fact that you stopped smoking for a few days is a change in one single variable of your life, this doesn't necessarily mean that its the substance itself that is the problem, it could be the way you go about using it. What do you use to light the herb?(Butane is awful for the body) Do you cough much?(Severe diaphragm contraction might cause stomach issues) In my opinion since this isn't a problem that's mentioned by more than lets say 5% of stoner population(if that) then there is some side-issue these people are having with the way they go about smoking or living their lives in general.


----------



## Nitegazer (Apr 3, 2012)

It's a good idea to take a break from pot every once and a while, just to guage what affects it is having on your life, body, mind, etc. The same goes for alcohol (and probably junk food, too). Every year, my spouse and I take a month off from the herb. That way we know if we're suffering any ill effects (so far, we aren't), and we feel better knowing that it isn't a big deal to stop. 

Of course it's different for medical users that may depend on pot to eat. My spouse was just diagnosed with Crohn's, so she may be abstaining from her abstinance for a while.


----------



## roofwayne (Apr 3, 2012)

I need pot to help with my stomach and other issues. POt is the best thing for stomach issues. I guess all those study about how it help cancer patients and others with stomach problems is bullshit, WRONG. I know who bs...rw


----------



## canecorso505 (Apr 5, 2012)

roofwayne said:


> I need pot to help with my stomach and other issues. POt is the best thing for stomach issues. I guess all those study about how it help cancer patients and others with stomach problems is bullshit, WRONG. I know who bs...rw


 my gi md told me when i asked her about mj causing my gi problems that there are millions of smokers and if it caused problems there would be tons of people complaining about it


----------



## purklize (Apr 5, 2012)

> smoking cannabis settles my stomach. yall are trippin


* 

*
Yep every negative effect of cannabis is the result of your imagination. Cannabis makes your imagination very powerful and if you don't handle it well you'll imagine terrible things about the experience. You can't forget that even with the indicas it's still more or less a psychedelic drug.


----------



## BA142 (Apr 7, 2012)

purklize said:


> Yep every negative effect of cannabis is the result of your imagination.


I use MJ for Ulcerative Colitis. According to OP, my stomach problems should be 5x worse since I use MJ....but it eliminates all my symptoms, including cramps, nausea and horrible diarrhea. How can MJ cause stomach problems if it is widely used by people WITH stomach problems? LOL

The only time my UC starts to act up is when my cannabinoid levels are down. The less cannabis I use, the worse my stomach/intestines/colon pain is

You guys really are trippin


----------



## Ilovebush (Apr 7, 2012)

Many great points...I just wanna drop my 2 cents while I'm here. As mentioned, smoking bud is just one variable that can have a compounding effect on a pre-existing condition but let's not forget that it will affect everyone slightly different due to physiology. I know that excessive cigarette smoking fucked up my stomach but weed never did that to me. Ulcers can definitely be aggravated by smoking. I have heard people complain about stomach issues when smoking and ingesting hash. I'd recommend quitting as u did as smoking will compromise ur immune system increasing the likelihood of infection or disease/cancer. Smoking is not the safest method to administer mj especially for someone who is sick. I'd consider trying edibles if ur problem persists. The goal would be to enjoy the benefits without the detrimental aspects associated with smoking it. The thing is most of us were introduced to pot by smoking it and it will be hard to make the shift as I personally like the mj cigarette because it helped me quit cigs...praise the Lord. In the end, u know ur body best so trust ur instincts. U did the right thing by conducting ur little test and quitting. Only u know the way u feel and it's ur responsibility to keep ur health in check. Quitting is good as it will also reduce ur tolerance and allow u to smoke less and feel more of an effect. Everything in moderation...I'm a firm believer. Just felt like rambling...I'm done. Peace


----------



## FlowerGyal (Apr 9, 2012)

I only ever used to get stomach trouble when I ate too much! I knew I was never gonna quit weed... and eventually, my lifelong overeating has STOPPED! It was a mental problem, not a weed problem. But I know smoking has helped me!!! Now if I eat anything but fresh and healthy I feel it the next day... I'm talking organic, NO WHITE BREAD whatsoever... some things that people eat everyday and think are "healthy" really aren't healthy at all!


----------



## kbo ca (Apr 9, 2012)

the only side effect of cannabis is euphoria. So just go ahead and enjoy that.


----------



## HomeGrownHairy (Jun 9, 2012)

Okay, it's been a long time since I posted in this thread. I love weed too but I dont love it more than I love myself. I found this information to be true from my personal smoking habits as a long time smoker. IF any of you are experiencing symption, stop completely for a few days and see if it helps:

*Cannabinoid hyperemesis syndrome (Just Google it)* is a disorder associated with long-term chronic cannabis use that is characterized by recurrent nausea, vomiting and colicky abdominal pain. These symptoms have been reported to be alleviated temporarily by taking a hot shower or bath or more permanently by abstaining from the use of cannabis. The syndrome is recognized by Allen and colleagues (2004), and Sontineni and colleagues (2009) who offer simplified clinical diagnostic criteria.[SUP][1][/SUP][SUP][2][/SUP] While there have been anecdotal testimonies to the veracity of this condition, caution should be exercised concerning this medical evidence due to small numbers of patients studied. However, a subsequent study reporting the clinical features of Cannabinoid hyperemesis in 98 subjects has confirmed the earlier reported findings.[SUP][3][/SUP]


----------



## HomeGrownHairy (Jun 9, 2012)

For a great thread, try _Googling this phrase_: *marijuana and stomach problems
*


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Jun 10, 2012)

HomeGrownHairy said:


> For a great thread, try _Googling this phrase_: *marijuana and stomach problems
> *


 I googled it exactly as you have it and it came up with a list of stomach problems it helps, then the next few things are all from the same studyhealth site in link you posted a long time ago.
acid reflux, ulcer, addiction, irritable bowel syndrome, crohns disease are all the first topics. Marijuana helps with all these
https://www.google.com/search?rlz=1C1CHFX_enUS441US441&aq=f&sugexp=chrome,mod=0&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=marijuana+and+stomach+problems
Skip studyhealth and your post from 2009 and the rest is how it helps.
I have crohns disease and have/had Ulcerative colitis (intestine ulcers) until they removed my large intestine, hence the name NoGuts. I never smoked until after I was sick, I was even taking marinol (synthetic thc) before smoking. I cant say you haven't had ill effects but after about 10 years with no more than 12 hours between smoking it has done nothing but good for my stomach, It is the only thing that really helps with my nausea/vomiting and stomach pain.


----------



## TogTokes (Jun 10, 2012)

Been smoking over 20 years straight, never had a stomach issue ever doubt i have even been constipated lol!


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Jun 10, 2012)

I was wrong, there is another site talking bad about it, then again the topic is of that thread is marijuana addiction..... Homegrownhairy, have you tried quitting for a while to see if the problems went away and started again to see if they come back.


----------



## Rtazmann (Jul 6, 2012)

Farmerbob,,,,you forgot the half-gallon of ice-cream,,,lol


----------



## BA142 (Jul 6, 2012)

Still in remission for my Pancolitis...going on 5 years of only MMJ and no pharmaceuticals. 


This thread is such a joke.


----------



## BA142 (Jul 6, 2012)

People with REAL stomach problems talking about how MJ helps them. It's not even an MJ forum....

http://www.crohnsforum.com/showthread.php?t=18359


----------



## 5ourdiesel (Jul 11, 2012)

HomeGrownHairy said:


> Man, I was really shocked when I found this thread on another site. I was having bad problems with my stomach; pain, gas, bloating, indigestion, burping, nausea, loose stools, blockage, sometimes a little fever, etc, etc.
> I am a long time mj smoker & I smoke pretty much daily. About 3 months ago, I started to get indigestion, gas, bloating, etc, etc, etc. Not having health insurance, I have tried everything and I was getting pretty scared I had somethiong really terrible. I was about to pull out $4000 from my IRA for a colonoscopy to get myself checked.
> Then I found this thread on a med site about others, like me, who are having reactions to pot. If any of you are having stomach problems, or lung problems, it may help you:
> 
> http://www.steadyhealth.com/marijuana_and_stomach_problems-t77046-0-asc-40.html


How has your appetite been when your not high? Sounds a lot like gastroparesis- (from wiki)

The most common symptoms of gastroparesis are[SUP][5][/SUP]


Chronic nausea
Vomiting (especially of undigested food)
Early satiety
 Other symptoms include


Palpitations
Heartburn
Abdominal pain
Abdominal bloating
Erratic blood glucose levels
Lack of appetite
Gastroesophageal reflux
Spasms of the stomach wall

Imagine what it would feel if you were to shake up a pint of warm beer and down it as fast as you could. You would almost immediately feel the urge to burp. Now imagine what it would feel like to force yourself not to burp. That is the best way to describe it. 

Because of the extremely high price to test for it and the fact that treatment options are very limited, very few are actually diagnosed. The exam requires a 24hr fast. You get to the hospital and they have you eat food that is spiked with radioactive technicium or barium. You then lay down into a scanner for several hours where they time lapse the food moving through your system. The isotopes are heavy enough that they never become absorbed into the body. 

I thought it was weed too for the longest time that exacerbated my sympotms but that was not true. Turns out, I just ate really horribe food when high. I cut out all fast food from my diet and my symptoms went away. It took a solid sixth months of fast food abstinance until my symptoms started going away. Best part was that smoking made me so much hungrier and the drive to get my stomach muscles moving in order to digest my food. 

I used to take prescribed reglan but i started getting tardive dyskinesia which can become a perminent drug induced parkinsons where you start twitching your facial muscles and have no idea that you are doing it. Pot is so much safer than all of this synthetic bullshit


----------



## azedin (Jul 16, 2012)

I have the same problem after I smoked weed for 2 years, I was diagnosed with h.pylori, after the treatment I still had the bloating and stomach discomfort. My problem was milk and milk products, I did not know I was a lactose intolerant until I smoked weed, In a way weed helped me to find out that I am. After 40 years of drinking milk I just found out I am or I become a lactose Intolerant. AVOID MILK AND MILK PRODUCTS FOR A WEEK, if this works for you which I hope it will return the favor by spreading the word, I am going to post this to most of the sites that I visit to find a solution. Weed is good!


----------



## george xxx (Jul 17, 2012)

MJ like any drug will not have the same effect on everyone. The medical community has a very norrow approach to any drug. Most doctors will not deviate from what the USDA hands out. They seem to think drugs are a one size fits all item. One of the very first things you learn when you get cancer is that the drug that helps you may kill the next person who takes it. Just a few short years ago any doctor would have told you how bad MJ is. Now these same doctors want to act as though they are experts in the field of medical MJ. Check message boards dealing with your specific ailment and talk to others who use MJ. You may be suprised to find they have more useful info than most doctors.


----------



## zubey91 (Jul 26, 2012)

I got really sick.. like flu sick from smoking when i was about 15. hasn't happened since then unless I eat it..


----------



## Aboutsouffle (Dec 19, 2012)

So I suffer from what is know as a hiatus hernia. And experience all the same symptoms are described. Ie. 

-bloating
-spasms
-shortness of breath
-chest pain 
-reflux

So I take an acidity reducing medication (nexiam) and a anti spasmodic (spasmo-canulase) and it seems to eliminate the majority of the discomforts. 

Especially the bloating and cramps. 

Hope that helps


----------



## echlectica (Dec 21, 2012)

Yeah this is the new disinformation/urban legend put out by the British government. There was some poorly writen paper in an obscure british journal about this. Its total bullshit.
Nice bump though, almost six months...


----------



## Stride (Jan 24, 2013)

5ourdiesel said:


> How has your appetite been when your not high? Sounds a lot like gastroparesis- (from wiki)
> 
> The most common symptoms of gastroparesis are[SUP][5][/SUP]
> 
> ...


Sorry to bump up and old thread guys but this guy has posted some really good information. Just a heads up to anyone who thinks they have stomach problems from marijuana, or anyone who comes upon this thread from google. 

I too believed marijuana was causing my horrible symptoms of nausea, vomiting, loss of appetite, and feeling full after just a couple bites of food not when high(medicated) but only when sober. I havent been diagnosed yet but im pretty sure I have gastroparesis. Since gastroparesis is slow empyting of your stomach it can cause you to be full faster not have much of an appetite or you can have an appetite but only if you havent eaten for say 5-6+ hours or so depending on the severity of your case. IF you do have gastroparesis and you smoke marijuana pig out and satisfy your munchies once you become sober again eventually you will have the symptoms described in my post and the post that I quoted. 

In my case I was eating huge meals after getting smoking and eventually it led to horrible nausea that was pretty much constant all day and then I would take one two bites of food and immediately be full and if it got bad enough I would be vomiting. This all came with abdominal bloating and pain and all that fun stuff. 

I started to think about my childhood because for me I was like this ever since I was a child. I never had too big of an appetite. I could go longer than others without being hungry. I found that if I ate too much(according to my stomach, it wasnt infact that much food) or even fast I would instantly get nauseous and feel like throwing up. I always chewed my food really thoroughly and ate slower than others. And this was all in my childhood before I was even aware I had a problem. 

So like the others here have been saying it is not the weed causing your problems but it might be aggrevating a problem you already have by its side effects like the munchies. Figure out what it is and dont just say its the weed immediately because there are a TON of factors that play into this. At first I thought it was marijuana causing my issues too but once I sat down and actually thought about my childhood and eating habits it all made sense. Now with changes to my diet I have fixed those issues and I still smoke on the daily.

BTW that Cannabis Hyperemesis Syndrome crap is all bullshit. Even with my symptoms and the cause of my issue I felt huge relief from hot showers. Taking a hot shower can relieve anxiety and get things moving properly with your body thats why hot showers help with nausea and the like.


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 24, 2013)

I've had IBS all my life..imodium works...but weed is 100% and faster...

I've never heard of weed/gut issues...well except that ya eat too much...


----------



## nonlin (Feb 2, 2013)

Been smoking 2 years now, pretty much daily, never had a problem until 4 months ago when I fainted on the toilet. I ignored it and would faint again 2 months later but this time it would be really bad pains near the bellybutton and I'd vomit. Went to the ER they gave me fluid felt better went home and was sick for an entire week (a week in which I wouldn't smoke at all), sick as in huge pains in the bellybutton area. Saw the Doc then a specialist who wanted me to get an endoscopy. As I was feeling better I decided not to get it. Made some pot brownies got really stoned but was ok, a week later I felt safe to smoke again (btw by smoke I mean vape, since I got a vape for Christmas vaped day 1 ok, vaped day 2 next morning I get sharp pains in the bellybutton area from a 6 inch subway sandwich and ended up passing out in class, woke up to the professor asking me if I was ok, then started to vomit got up and went to the restroom and proceeded to vomit until that sandwich was gone. Well my family scheduled for the endoscopy, I've got it done. I've been abstaining from weed again and I can safely say that things seem to be returning to normal again. I get the results of the endoscopy tuesday to find out if I have anything stomach related. Specialist also wan'ts to look at my colon. Now my take is that its something else, but the relationship with the severity and the weed has me thinking the weed is aggravating whatever it is I have. I really want to continue to smoke/vape but until I find out what is wrong with me and get it fixed (if possible) I just can't .

A bit of some research and I found this. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cannabinoid_receptor#Gastrointestinal_activity
Inhibition of gastrointestinal activity has been observed after administration of &#916;9-THC, or of anandamide. This effect has been assumed to be CB1-mediated since the specific CB1 antagonist SR 141716A (Rimonabant) blocks the effect. Another report, however, suggests that inhibition of intestinal motility may also have a CB2-mediated component.[23]
So weed may be making my condition worse after all?

Also I figure the fainting maybe due to dehydration. I was drinking water when i was eating that subway sandwich and I was also running off of 5 hours of sleep. Still I've never fainted in my life until these past 4 months. BTW I thought maybe my weed has been tainted, but the second of the three fainting vomiting episodes I actually shared a blunt with me and my friends (one of which is the guy who provides me). None of my friends have had issues so I assume the weed isn't tainted and it must be my own body that has the issue with the weed.


----------



## Snowed (Feb 16, 2013)

I have had similar problems in the past, every time I make myself some high quality Cannabis Oil (NON BHO) for eating, I start with .5 a day for a few weeks and then tone it down to just a bit every morning and the problems go away. 

When I stop, the symptoms are never ever as severe, and, I will admit when the symptoms do come back it is usually after a lot of drinking/bad eating habbits for at least a week. 

Try oil! Put it on a cracker, sandwich, whatever makes you take it down easier! Don't knock it til ya try


----------



## Sir.Ganga (Feb 17, 2013)

HomeGrownHairy said:


> Man, I was really shocked when I found this thread on another site. I was having bad problems with my stomach; pain, gas, bloating, indigestion, burping, nausea, loose stools, blockage, sometimes a little fever, etc, etc.
> I am a long time mj smoker & I smoke pretty much daily. About 3 months ago, I started to get indigestion, gas, bloating, etc, etc, etc. Not having health insurance, I have tried everything and I was getting pretty scared I had somethiong really terrible. I was about to pull out $4000 from my IRA for a colonoscopy to get myself checked.
> Then I found this thread on a med site about others, like me, who are having reactions to pot. If any of you are having stomach problems, or lung problems, it may help you:
> 
> http://www.steadyhealth.com/marijuana_and_stomach_problems-t77046-0-asc-40.html



DON'T I repeat DON'T eat the STOCK...at least grind it up a bit!


----------



## purplebob (Feb 26, 2013)

HomeGrownHairy said:


> Man, I was really shocked when I found this thread on another site. I was having bad problems with my stomach; pain, gas, bloating, indigestion, burping, nausea, loose stools, blockage, sometimes a little fever, etc, etc.
> I am a long time mj smoker & I smoke pretty much daily. About 3 months ago, I started to get indigestion, gas, bloating, etc, etc, etc. Not having health insurance, I have tried everything and I was getting pretty scared I had somethiong really terrible. I was about to pull out $4000 from my IRA for a colonoscopy to get myself checked.
> Then I found this thread on a med site about others, like me, who are having reactions to pot. If any of you are having stomach problems, or lung problems, it may help you:
> 
> http://www.steadyhealth.com/marijuana_and_stomach_problems-t77046-0-asc-40.html


dang man, that sucks. i wonder if it's really related to smoking though. could be any number of things i figure. either way, sorry to hear man.


----------



## 1133445 (Mar 16, 2013)

purplebob said:


> dang man, that sucks. i wonder if it's really related to smoking though. could be any number of things i figure. either way, sorry to hear man.


Always in the same place, right below my left ribcage. 

Tried smoking weed again for the possibility of becoming a legal caretaker. ooh bad! What feels like stomach pains and bad gas, bloating. Made no sense to me as i smoked it before and it didnt cause any physical pains like this. Then I figured it out. It isnt as much about the weed as it is how smoke and certain chemicals react to an acidic condition. If your stomach has a ph balance of 2, which is the most acidic place exposed to whatever you injest, and maybe you are older and you are always right on the line of being overly acidic, pot will take you over this line and cause these problems. I realized this when the idea to thoroughly gargle and wash my mouth out after i smoke stopped the pains. It was swallowing the residuals that caused these stomach pains. Because after i did this got about as high and was comfortable afterwards. Still not sold on the idea of becoming a caretaker though. Sure if i ate nothing but the right foods and exercised religiously, i could see how it would have an affect.


----------



## ayekay (Jun 8, 2013)

I know this is an older thread, but I feel like the addition of fresh aloe vera gel could possibly(will) help alleviate stomach problems. If you can't find fresh aloe.. You can always grow it. 
It's good for so many things, so eat it! Hell, I'm pretty sure I read something about how a horse was cured of ulcers with aloe. Don't suffer anymore Dudes, get back into your element.
Few nice reads on aloe/ulcer related studies.
http://blog.samlennon.net/blog/wp-content/uploads/2012/08/AloeVeraCure.pdf

www.wjgnet.com/1007-9327/12/2034.asp


----------



## cc2ss (Jul 13, 2013)

Cannabinoid Hyperemesis is a very real thing. I have been dealing with it over the last few years. As some early posters in this thread suggest just stop and see what happens. That is exactly what I did twice. After being hospitalized for repeated vomiting so much so that I lost 17 pounds in 1 week. Doctors did every test under the sun and came to the conclusion that it was cyclical vomiting syndrome. After finally getting out of the hospital I read a story of someone that had the same symptoms I had an most interestingly the only releif came in the form of an extremely hot shower. That was the same thing for me. The person stated that they were a chronic heavy smoker as I was. They stopped and everything got better. I figured why not give it a try. It worked within a week I was better and eating great. SO for a year and half I didn't smoke at all. Then I was at a friends house that grows for himself to help with chemo treatments and I figured what the hell. I got high as a kite and had a great time and thought wow I miss this. I started smoking again and it was fine for about a month or so then I started losing my appetite and it started all over again. I missed a bunch of work and was throwing up all week. I figured Ill stop again. Its been a couple weeks now and I feel great and I am eating like crazy. I saw another thread on here about that and have been bashed by people for it which is sad. I particularly love the responses from people that say I smoke and don't get sick so your full of shit. It is something only affects very few people but for those people it can be very serious. It is far more serious than a stomach ache. I was literally 1 day away from a feeding tube when it finally resided enough for me to eat just enough. With every medicine ever some people react different than others. MJ is no different. I am not against it. In fact I think it should be legal both medicinal and recreational. I think it helps far more people than it hurts and they should use it. If you use it recreational and you have no issues than keep using it. That is great ! I am actually jealous. I wish I could but I can't. Someone stated "it's not rocket science just stop and see what happens" That is very true and is exactly what I did and why I know what was causing it. I am fine if I smoke once or twice a week. The problem starts after weeks of smoking multiple times on a daily basis. It seems that it builds up over time and there is some kind of threshold that once exceeded I will go downhill in a very bad way. It is a very small portion of people that this happens to but it does happen.


----------



## Ehanley75 (Jul 26, 2013)

Smoke more pot eat more and blow up


----------



## qwizoking (Jul 26, 2013)

Just let these threads die already! If you think your having issues go to a doctor and stop complaining on here. Your not doing us any favors only hurting yourself by not getting checked out. Have them prescribe a cb antagonist if you like. If it was caused by the endocannabinoid system being stimulated by weed, which is what your suggesting. It would fix it....what are you trying to accomplish by repeating yourselves in these threads? Your so adamant you have chs but refuse to do anything about it...especially since these problems just started it could be something serious might not be but I can guarantee you won't help yourself or anyone else by arguing that its real


----------



## bobo.jason (Aug 13, 2013)

Well i jus saw this thread and everyone dissin about it. But i ve to say i ve got the same problem with pot. Now i know u all dont believe it but thats probably cos we re differnt. See weed isnt givin any disease as of such but when we get the munchies the stomach acid to help the digestion increases. Now this may not be a problem to many but to a few who already has high metabolism and high acid level, the increase in acid leads to an unhealthy high acid level which cannot be fully lowerd even with the food intake. So with even a full stomach its like having an empty stomach. Which in long term weakens the somach lining and eventually one day shit happens. I have this problem at first i thought it was the alcohol and i left it i ate healthy fibrous food avoid spices. I recoverd in like two days but i kept my diet healthy after a month when i started smokin for a bout a week i was ok then i started vomiting continuously till my stomach was empty i couldnt even take a sip of water my stomach and all the inner things burning the doctors ve to give the glucose and antaacid and stuff like that through the veins cause i couldnt take em orally and my body needed to feel fed and stop secretin those acids. The test and scans told i was in good shape. All organs right shape size and location. The white blood platlette and all those stuff excellent. No food poisonin etc. When i recovered i thought it was all because of all the alcohol i use to drink never doubted pot. But then again after a few months and again till i realise ask the doc. My friends dont believe me. But i kno what i kno. I m good now i smoke up only a few times in a month. Keep my anta acid tab in handy. Pop one just before or right after i toke one.  i realise this is an old thread and all but i jus had to say these stuff cos. Now that i kno what was my problem i dont have go through those episode of rolling on the hospital beds for a day and a night in excruciatin pain. And the pain really drags the time. I kno weed is good for many stuffs and i m not talkin about chemo so... I m just sayin maybe the info will help some one havin the same problem. 
PEace.


----------



## qwizoking (Aug 13, 2013)

Intestinal Motility and Irritable Bowel Syndrome: The CB1 cannabinoid receptor has specifically been found to inhibit motility of the intestine in a variety of laboratory and farm animals. The effect is specific, indicating that endogenous cannabinoids to be responsible for regulating smooth muscle tone in the intesting, and therateof peristalsis.

Rosell et al[iv] first demonstrated that cannabinoids inhibit contractions of the small intestine in the rat. Pertwee et al[v] established the presence of cannabinoid (CB1) receptors within the guinea-pig intestine, Kazuhisa et al[vi] established the presence of enzymes which break down anandamide (the endogenous cannabinoid CB1-agonist) within the small intestine, and in rats Katayama et al[vii] also found "a high content of anandamide hydrolase in small intestine". The smooth muscle-relaxant properties of cannabinoids are so well established that preparations of guinea-pig intestine are routinely used as an in vitro screening tool to testthe potencyand function of novel cannabinoids[viii][ix].

Shook & Burks[x] found that THC reduced the frequency of intestinal contractions, and reduced the flow of food in the small intestine, without altering

cannabidiol) exert an inhibitory effect on GI transit and motility in rats". Cadas et al[xi] reported that a gut enzyme (vasoactive intestinal peptide) may regulate the precursor chemical to anandamide (which activates cannabinoid CB1 receptors) and N-palmitoylethanolamine (which activates a CB2-like receptor subtype), suggesting that endogenous cannabinoids may play a role in regulating theactivityofthe gut.

Studying guinea-pigs & rats, Coutts et al[xii] report "Activation of cannabinoid CB(1) receptors inhibits gastrointestinal motility, propulsion, and transit, whereas selective antagonism of these receptors has the opposite effects, suggesting the presence of endocannabinoid tone." Lopez-Redondo

transmission occurred by reversible activation of both presynaptic and postsynaptic CB1

synaptic transmission can also be reversibly depressed by cannabinoids." In mice, Pinto et al[xiv] found endogenous and exogenous CB1-receptor

"endocannabinoids acting on myenteric CB1 receptors tonically inhibit colonic propulsion in mice.", Izzo et al[xv] concluded "inflammation of the gut increases the potency of cannabinoid agonists possibly by'up-regulating' CB(1) receptor expression; in addition, endocannabinoids, whose turnover is increased in inflamed gut, might tonically inhibit intestinal motility", finding CB2 receptor antagonists did notreverse the effect[xvi], and Mancinelli et al[xvii] concluded "cannabinoids perform a neuromodulatory role in varioustracts of gastrointestinal system".

Ueda et al[xviii] established the presence of anandamide hydrolase· an enzyme which breaks down endogenous cannabinoids, in the rat, as well as other enzymes inhibiting its activity, suggesting close regulation of endocannabinoid levels in the gut. They noted "The anandamide hydrolase and synthase activities were detected in a variety of rat organs, and liver showed by far the highest activities. A high anandamide hydrolase activity was also detected in small intestine but only after the homogenate was precipitated with acetone to remove endogenous lipids inhibiting theenzyme activity."

In an in vitro study of human tissue preparations, Croci et al[xix] reported "These results provide functional evidence of the existence of prejunctional cannabinoid CB1-receptors in the human ileum longitudinal smooth muscle. Agonist activation of these receptors prevents responses to electrical field stimulation, presumably by inhibiting acetylcholine release. SR 141716 is a potent and competitive antagonist ofcannabinoid CB1 receptors naturally expressed in thehuman gut."

Tyler et al[xx] found CB1 agonists inhibited, and CB1 antagonists increased, small intestinal secretion, concluding "cannabinoids may have therapeutic potential for diarrhea unresponsive to available therapies." However, after finding humans using cannabis produced more voluminous diarrhoea when challenged with cholera or E.Coli, Nalin et al[xxi] warned "Cannabis use may be an important factor predisposing to severe diarrhoea." Izzo et al[xxii] found SR141716A (CB1 antagonist) increased, whereas WIN 55,212-2 (CB1 agonist) decreased, defaecation, gastrointestinal transit and fluid accumulation. Winn et al[xxiii] found "Ten new delta6a,10a-THC analogs

antihypertensives, and hypnotics and as antisecretory, antiulcer, and antidiarrheal agents."

Turker et al[xxiv] found an antihistaminic and anti-inflammatory activity of THC in intestinal tissue. Kulkarni-Narla et al[xxv] noted "Cannabis has been used for centuries in the medicinal treatment of gastrointestinal disorders. Endogenous cannabinimimetic substances such as 2-arachidonylglycerol have been isolated from gut homogenates and CB1-cannabinoid binding sites have been identified in small intestine."

Gastric Emptying & Motility: Pertwee[xxvi] noted "Cannabinoid receptor agonists delay gastric emptying in humans as well as in rodents and probably also inhibit human gastric acid secretion", Landi et al[xxvii]

mechanisms in gastrointestinal transit delay by specific agonists". Izzo et al[xxviii] concluded "cannabinoid agonists delay gastric emptying through activation of cannabinoid CB1 receptors, while the endogenous cannabinoid system does not seem to modulate gastric motility", whilst Krowicki et al[xxix] found "THC evoked long-lasting decreases in intragastric pressure and pyloric contractility. ... gastric motor... effects ofperipherally administered delta9-THC seem to be mediated through cannabinoid CB1 receptors".

In human volunteers, Bateman[xxx] reported "Despite significant change in pulse rate and psychological parameters consistent with cannabis activity there was no significant effect on the pattern of gastric emptying. It is therefore suggested that an anti-emetic action of delta-9-tetrahydrocannabinol does not involvea change in gastric emptying",

Gastric Acid Secretion & Ulcers: Studying the effects of cannabinoids on gastric acid secretions, Adami et al[xxxi] found "gastric antisecretory effects of cannabinoids in the rat are mediated by suppression of vagal drive to the stomach through activation of CB(1) receptors" Izzo et al[xxxii] noted "The digestive tract contains endogenous cannabinoids (anandamide and 2-arachidonylglycerol) and cannabinoid CB1 receptors can be found on myenteric and submucosal nerves. Activation of CB1 receptors inhibits gastrointestinal motility, intestinal secretion and gastric acid secretion" and conclude "The enteric location of CB1 receptors could provide new strategies for the managementof gut disorders."

Corruzzi et al[xxxiii] concluded

anaesthetized rat is mediated by specific cannabinoid receptors. Moreover, the antagonism of WIN 55,212-2-induced effects by the selective CB1 receptor antagonists SR141716A and LY320135 together with the ineffectiveness of both the CB2 receptor agonist JWH-015 and the CB2 receptor antagonist SR144528 indicate that CB1 receptor subtypes are predominantlyinvolved in the antisecretory effect of WIN 55,212-2". In humans, Nalin et al[xxxiv] found "smoking of cannabis greater than 2 days a week waslinked with low (stomach) acid output"

Germano et al[xxxv] reported "The cannabinoid receptor agonist WIN 55,212-2... reduced gastric ulceration. The protective effect of WIN 55,212-2 was counteracted by the cannabinoid CB1 receptor antagonist SR141716A... These results indicate that the antiulcer effect of the cannabinoid receptor agonist(s) is mediated by cannabinoid CB1 receptors." De Souza[xxxvi] found acute and long-term cannabis treatment reduced the rate of gastriculceration in rats subjected to restraint-induced stress.

Summary - Cannabinoids and the GI Tract: While I am not aware of any published results from controlled human studies of medical use of cannabis in the treatment of conditions such as gastric ulcers or irritable bowel syndrome, there appears to be sufficient animal evidence of the potential efficacy of cannabis in reducing intestinal spasms, ulceration and gastric acid secretion to merit further research into this and related indications.

Any symptomatic relief obtained from smoking cannabis, or use via inhalers or sublingual sprays, would occur far more rapidly than with oral preparations.






I know its long and boring but basically what its saying is your completely wrong... smoking weed lowers stomach acidity


----------



## qwizoking (Aug 13, 2013)

Can we be done with this already.... there is no backing for chs..


None

Not trying to be an ass, sorry y'all are feeling bad and now you don't even get high to feel a little better, there are side effects to weed I don't think its some miracle herb this just isn't one of them..move on, smoke some weed and go to a good doctor and don't mention anything about chs or anything you may have read, don't mention weed either or any other drug if you want a real diagnoses


----------



## Constiello (Aug 14, 2013)

holy shit dude 

I'mma just assume you know you're shit qwizoking from that *text* tetris double post


----------



## mrCRC420 (Sep 14, 2013)

Yo I bet dude is just lactose-intolerant and doesn't know it. My stomach sucks in the morning; I take a few puffs and I'm right on track to start my day. Chronic mmmmm


----------



## 1blazeking (Sep 27, 2013)

In response to the study posted above about intestinal spasms and weed, I suffered greatly during a recent Crohn's disease flare and weed absolutely helped pain in the intestines. I could feel it. Spasms stopped in about 15 seconds after inhalation. Causes bad stomach problems? More like helps but hey moderation is key..if you smoke high grade chronic all day I'm sure in some folks there will be issues after a while.


----------



## SpeakEasy71 (Oct 23, 2013)

Many of you who are having stomach problems are suffering from Cannabis Toxicity. With long-term use, marijuana increases ones symphathetic nerve activity, while descreasing parasymphathetic activity. Digestion falls under the category of parasymphathetic activity. The digestive problems that result from marijuana use is delayed gastric emptying, where food gets stuck in the colon. This causes bloating, discomfort, increased levels of bile, until it all comes out at once in a painful episode of stomach cramps. So, yes, marijuana is the cause and a lot of people don't know it. Cannabis toxicity is both a neurological and cardio-vascular condition. Luckily, there is a herb that allows one to detox from marijuana.


----------



## qwizoking (Oct 23, 2013)

"Bateman DN.

Br J Clin Pharmacol. 1983 Jun;15(6):749-51.

Abstract 
The effects of delta-9-tetrahydrocannabinol (0.5 and 1 mg i.v.) on gastric emptying of liquid were investigated in seven normal volunteers and compared with placebo. Despite significant change in pulse rate and psychological parameters consistent with cannabis activity there was no significant effect on the pattern of gastric emptying. It is therefore suggested that an anti-emetic action of delta-9-tetrahydrocannabinol does not involve a change in gastric emptying."


Mmmmmmm.......try again
And please tell me you weren't about to spam us with some detox aid


----------



## bobbitoblaze (Oct 23, 2013)

It helps my stomach for sure


----------



## JoObJoOb (Oct 23, 2013)

I had pretty serious gi problems,including pancreatitus about 8 months ago,bloating blood alot of stuff,the doctors couldnt figure out anything,after about year of test,i was reading about the endocannabinoid system one day (since the doctors wasnt helping anything,decided to do my own research) and came across a video,so i watched it,2 hours long,,about pot helping all the symtoms i was haveing,,i hadnt smoked weed in 20 + years,but i went and bought some,with in a few weeks i felt 100 times better,,in last 6 months almost all my problem with gi have disappeared,i lost 30 pounds,i no longer am tired all the time,and feel 20 years younger,this i have to say is from the weed,cause ive really changed nothing else,im 51 years old,and now feel more like 40 again,so i dont know,guess it depends on the person,I stopped smokeing weed way back cause i just didnt like it,now im very interested in all the other information out there on the endocannabinoid system ,hope your problems improve,sorry,i know what your talking about,it sucked


----------



## JoObJoOb (Oct 23, 2013)

as im sure anything in excess is not good for you,i smoke maybe once or twice aday,4 or 5 hits,sometimes i feel instant relief to other problems,like my neck and back pains from injury many years ago,now i can actually sleep a whole night,without tossing and turning every few minutes,,so im sure its helping other areas also,not just my gi problems,,


----------



## JoObJoOb (Oct 23, 2013)

you might look up a guy named joe barton,i also tryed some of his research,before i started researching the endocannabinoid system .he has a website


----------



## hertz (May 20, 2014)

actually,i'm not so sure but i'm affraid i'm gonna say yes, marijuana can cause stomach issues, i passed the last 18 months of my life completely high, smoking everyday, and after about 5 months i started having these stomach burns and constant pain, i didn't really know what it was about and i ignored completely , for about a year or so, i saw doctors and took pills, never knew what was wrong ( i always answer my doctors No if they ask me if i'm a heavy pot smoker, so eventually i decided to try if it's from weed or no, i've been free since fourteen 14 days now ( toda is 20/05/2014 , and i feel better and healthier in my stomach, my brain kinda wants to explode and i'm having trouble sleeping,but hey, soon enough i can end this madness and have my conclusion!


----------



## bird mcbride (May 21, 2014)

Too much O'donald's or Burger Thing can result in gut rot also.
Once infected even cigarette smoke can agitate the victim
Without actually knowing what the agitant is the doctor is only taking shots in the dark.
Using things like Tums and rolaids etc the victim is only prolonging the agony. Tums is good for building strong bones
Proper hygiene and diet is the answer. Even if you got dentures it's important to brush your mouth with a good quality antiseptic toothpaste and rinse and gargle with a powerful mouthwash. This slows the flow of germs entering into the stomach and allows the immune system a chance to actually do something other than combat constant incoming germs. Every marine has it drilled right into him...your first line of defence is your tooth brush
I got a buddy that died from gut rot last year. He wasn't a mj smoker. His brother is a doctor...


----------



## Fangule (May 21, 2014)

Nicotine smoke is the only smoke I know that's bad for your stomach.


----------



## bird mcbride (May 23, 2014)

`A healthy person can be around smoke without any problems.


----------



## ayr0n (May 23, 2014)

I get bad stomach problems from weed all the time...blaze -> eat excessively -> stomach problems


----------



## Dr.Pecker (May 23, 2014)

Ok lost track of the thread got work to do. @homeGrownharry
*Ulcerative Colitis *


----------



## Dr.Pecker (May 24, 2014)

Some times your body works against its self for instance you don't have proper stomach acid so your body produces it when you dont need it. If your using antacids you might want to stop because they could be inhibiting your acid flow so when you really need it it just dont work anymore. Your body over produces thinking I dont have any acid and bam. baking soda will neutralize without the bs


----------



## Neorex (Oct 6, 2014)

Guys I usually smoke weed within cigarette on regular basis, bt from last 25 days i am suffering from abdomen infection...is it possible this problem caused by weed..plz help.


----------



## Fangule (Oct 6, 2014)

Neorex said:


> Guys I usually smoke weed within cigarette on regular basis, bt from last 25 days i am suffering from abdomen infection...is it possible this problem caused by weed..plz help.


The top 3 worse things for your stomach are 1 Nicotine 2 Caffeine 3 Alcohol.

Street drugs can do a number on you. Try to stay organic and you should be fine. Growing with chemicals is only asking for trouble.


----------



## Neorex (Oct 7, 2014)

The top 3 worse things for your stomach are 1 Nicotine 2 Caffeine 3 Alcohol.

Street drugs can do a number on you. Try to stay organic and you should be fine. Growing with chemicals is only asking for trouble.



I do not use street drug...it is organic..and it is not grown with chemical...i'm sure of that...but i usually dust the weed, mix it with nicotine dust then pour it into that empty cigarette...is this process harmful for my stomach..


----------



## Fangule (Oct 7, 2014)

Neorex said:


> The top 3 worse things for your stomach are 1 Nicotine 2 Caffeine 3 Alcohol.
> 
> Street drugs can do a number on you. Try to stay organic and you should be fine. Growing with chemicals is only asking for trouble.
> 
> ...


The top 3 worse things for your stomach are 1 Nicotine 2 Caffeine 3 Alcohol

There's your answer. Stop smoking chemically infused tobacco. Don't drink Caffeine/Alchohol heavily and your symptoms should go away unless stomach problems run in your family. Aloe juice is very good for the stomach also.


----------



## Neorex (Oct 8, 2014)

Fangule said:


> The top 3 worse things for your stomach are 1 Nicotine 2 Caffeine 3 Alcohol
> 
> There's your answer. Stop smoking chemically infused tobacco. Don't drink Caffeine/Alchohol heavily and your symptoms should go away unless stomach problems run in your family. Aloe juice is very good for the stomach also.



may be u r right...i'll try Aloe juice..& obviously stop smoking for few days..let c wht happens...thnx..any other tips will be helpful..


----------



## Fangule (Oct 8, 2014)

I'm organic as well, I don't smoke street drugs (weed grown with chemicals) I only smoke my own grown. I used to cough up tons of black phlegm that tingled when left on my tongue. Now I cough a lil light brown like I just drank some coffee. Also my friend died from cancer from using dragon bloom (RIP Luis). Hope this helps grow on!


----------



## pSi007 (Oct 8, 2014)

cc2ss said:


> After being hospitalized for repeated vomiting so much so that I lost 17 pounds in 1 week. Doctors did every test under the sun and came to the conclusion that it was cyclical vomiting syndrome. After finally getting out of the hospital I read a story of someone that had the same symptoms I had an most interestingly the only releif came in the form of an extremely hot shower.



heheheh.. must be the stink on your ass from burning 6,500 calories per day. Honestly guys, really funny thread and on that note, i`m outta here.


----------



## bbxww (Oct 8, 2014)

HomeGrownHairy said:


> Man, I was really shocked when I found this thread on another site. I was having bad problems with my stomach; pain, gas, bloating, indigestion, burping, nausea, loose stools, blockage, sometimes a little fever, etc, etc.
> I am a long time mj smoker & I smoke pretty much daily. About 3 months ago, I started to get indigestion, gas, bloating, etc, etc, etc. Not having health insurance, I have tried everything and I was getting pretty scared I had somethiong really terrible. I was about to pull out $4000 from my IRA for a colonoscopy to get myself checked.
> Then I found this thread on a med site about others, like me, who are having reactions to pot. If any of you are having stomach problems, or lung problems, it may help you:
> 
> http://www.steadyhealth.com/marijuana_and_stomach_problems-t77046-0-asc-40.html


Maybe it's u getting older and needing to change your eating habits. We all have been high and eat up a whole pizza or a whole gallon of ice cream. It's all about moderation.


----------



## Squidbilly (Oct 9, 2014)

First, you need to start to keeping a diet journal. 

Record everything you eat, along with the total calories, fat, carbs, fiber, and protein of each. 

Also record the time you eat each thing. 

Do this for a week. 

Second, make an effort to ONLY EAT meat, vegtables, and fruit. Try to eliminate diary except organic/raw milk and yogurt in moderation. Also, try and start getting organic local produce whenever possible and limit your intake of anything with corn, soy, and gluten in it. Eat 6 small, healthy meals a day with lots of vegatbles. 

Third, replace all your oil with olive oil and coconut oil-

Fourth, replace all your cosmetic chemicals with all natural procuts- castile soap, fluoride free toothpaste, nothing you can't pronucnce or that isn't derived from a completely natural source. 

Fifth- do yoga everyday and exereice at least 3x a week...

It isn't pot- it's the years your body has been bombarded with chemicals and fake hormoes(if your a dude anything with soy mimics estrogen! it lowers your natural testosterone levels and screws with your entire body). 

You smoke, get the munchies, and eat tons of proccessed foods! Your body has been trying to digest cement while your stoned mouth is already lacking saliva. 

I won't go into to much detail, but since I completely changed my habbits to those mentioned above my life has completely changed. 

Until you can almost illiminate your lifestyle, it's tough to blame on the pot, especially since it's been known to settle stomaches and prevent nausea. 

All the symptoms you are experiencing is your body telling you to strat taking care of it.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Oct 9, 2014)

blame the grass, of course >_>


----------



## docterdan (Nov 19, 2014)

Farmerbob is right its your diet & how cannabis rearranges your daily life style to were you end up eating late night junk food over & over & over to were over the years your health will catch up to you as a result ,, ive been a smoker 15 years I would know, the human body was designed to wake up in the morning eat a breakfast & spend being up threw out day & go to sleep at night,,,Not wake up when sun goes down get stoned & eat all night in the dark.. just look at those kidnap victims that are forced to live in captivity in the darkness & never see light with unhealthy food 7 inactivity & how fast they age,,, being a unhealthy inactive poor diet pothead mimics the same scenario...


try to sober up/not smoke few weeks & do a veg/fruit fast then water fast few days & see how good you will feel,, plus never rule out that your pot could be laced with other drugs or have harmful unflushed pesticides or fertilizers ,,, grow your own see if you feel better


im not going to lie cannabis is awesome but all in moderation,, if we use cannabis to relieve stress & escape a stress full surrounding environment to point our bodies fail then maybe we need to change our surrounding environment to where we don't need to wallow in our stress to point of death,, sober up fix your environment to a less stress full level then if you decide to toke up with control then go at it


----------



## Big Trees (Nov 20, 2014)

Weed hurting the stomach. That's an oxymoron. It always helps me when i have an ache. Check your diet, exercise more, and don't get stressed out. Those three are going to effect your stomach way before the devils lettuce would


----------



## HomeGrownHairy (May 6, 2015)

HomeGrownHairy said:


> Man, I was really shocked when I found this thread on another site. I was having bad problems with my stomach; pain, gas, bloating, indigestion, burping, nausea, loose stools, blockage, sometimes a little fever, etc, etc.
> I am a long time mj smoker & I smoke pretty much daily. About 3 months ago, I started to get indigestion, gas, bloating, etc, etc, etc. Not having health insurance, I have tried everything and I was getting pretty scared I had somethiong really terrible. I was about to pull out $4000 from my IRA for a colonoscopy to get myself checked.
> Then I found this thread on a med site about others, like me, who are having reactions to pot. If any of you are having stomach problems, or lung problems, it may help you:
> 
> http://www.steadyhealth.com/marijuana_and_stomach_problems-t77046-0-asc-40.html


I do agree with you., I have IBD and if I smoke daily pot upsets my stomach, gives me gas and bloating and makes me queezy. I have tried denying this is the cause for the past 3 years, but everytime I smoke for a few days in a row, it happens. Please stop saying it doesnt cause it can cause these problems for some of us...


----------



## bird mcbride (May 7, 2015)

I am a gut rot cancer survivor. I never did stop smoking cigarettes or pot. Since I got rid of the cancer I no longer get any stomach problems. I smoke 1-7 grams daily, everyday. Zero stomach problems for two years now.


----------



## bluntmassa1 (May 8, 2015)

HomeGrownHairy said:


> I do agree with you., I have IBD and if I smoke daily pot upsets my stomach, gives me gas and bloating and makes me queezy. I have tried denying this is the cause for the past 3 years, but everytime I smoke for a few days in a row, it happens. Please stop saying it doesnt cause it can cause these problems for some of us...


Sure you ain't just getting munchies and eating a bunch of crap? I have been smoking daily for years no stomach problems for me.

But if its a problem don't smoke I hate hangovers and stupid shit I do drunk so I don't drink...... Don't see me talking down to alcoholics.


----------



## bluntmassa1 (May 8, 2015)

HomeGrownHairy said:


> I do agree with you., I have IBD and if I smoke daily pot upsets my stomach, gives me gas and bloating and makes me queezy. I have tried denying this is the cause for the past 3 years, but everytime I smoke for a few days in a row, it happens. Please stop saying it doesnt cause it can cause these problems for some of us...


Actually I think you mean the past 6 years you started the damn thread in 09 and the only person I seen here with stomach problems but I ain't reading all them pages.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (May 9, 2015)

I've never had any stomach problems from weed besides nausea from smoking too much, I've had stomach problems from heavy alcohol though


----------



## OGEvilgenius (May 11, 2015)

Too many edibles can be a nightmare for your stomach. Or eating 7 grams hash. Trust that.


----------



## mouse1818 (May 12, 2015)

HomeGrownHairy said:


> Man, I was really shocked when I found this thread on another site. I was having bad problems with my stomach; pain, gas, bloating, indigestion, burping, nausea, loose stools, blockage, sometimes a little fever, etc, etc.
> I am a long time mj smoker & I smoke pretty much daily. About 3 months ago, I started to get indigestion, gas, bloating, etc, etc, etc. Not having health insurance, I have tried everything and I was getting pretty scared I had somethiong really terrible. I was about to pull out $4000 from my IRA for a colonoscopy to get myself checked.
> Then I found this thread on a med site about others, like me, who are having reactions to pot. If any of you are having stomach problems, or lung problems, it may help you:
> 
> http://www.steadyhealth.com/marijuana_and_stomach_problems-t77046-0-asc-40.html


Sounds like you got some form of food poisoning. What did you eat the first day you started vomiting? Also if you did get food poisoning Cannabis can intensify your pain if it has high THC.Try smoking a high cbd strain like Charlotte's web its much better for medical use.


----------



## mouse1818 (May 12, 2015)

I think people fail to realize that cannabis has a different effect on everybody so it could very well be the ganja you are smoking.


----------



## midnight422 (May 19, 2015)

YES!!! I have the same symptoms,, I have been a heavy smoker past 12-14years or so, & last year I have gotten ALOT of a strain called "blue dream" .. I smoked it everyday ,, I first noticed I would get really ill at same/specific time of day(mostly later in day/early evening & I didn't have to be high when I got this) almost every day & lasted around 2-3 hours,, I would feel really cold, chills, feeling what is like a fever, It got worse over time(few months) to point were i get these same symptoms but now I have a severe stomach stabbing pain that radiates from under right lower rib to left upper chest around heart(but more like its liver/stomach),, then pain would disappear after 2-3hours,, I have decided to stop smoking this strain,, I have come to the conclusion ether the guy that grew this pot used a lot of fertilizers pesticides/insecticides that are still in the plant that I am smoking & is building up a toxic level in my body or a Cannabinoid hyperemesis syndrome,,, I have been to the hospital few times to point where I would almost black out from pain, I have checked my heart(ekg) blood tests, etc all are fine,, I guess im a dumbass for keeping on smoking this bad herb instead of throwing it in garbage, note that when I had my 215 cannabis card & smoked medical from a dispensary I never had these problems & my eye sight got worse from the bad weed as well


----------



## weedmessiah (May 30, 2015)

I smoke daily 3.5-7g a day for 17 years now, never any stomach problems.

Sent from my XT1254 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## bluntmassa1 (May 31, 2015)

midnight422 said:


> YES!!! I have the same symptoms,, I have been a heavy smoker past 12-14years or so, & last year I have gotten ALOT of a strain called "blue dream" .. I smoked it everyday ,, I first noticed I would get really ill at same/specific time of day(mostly later in day/early evening & I didn't have to be high when I got this) almost every day & lasted around 2-3 hours,, I would feel really cold, chills, feeling what is like a fever, It got worse over time(few months) to point were i get these same symptoms but now I have a severe stomach stabbing pain that radiates from under right lower rib to left upper chest around heart(but more like its liver/stomach),, then pain would disappear after 2-3hours,, I have decided to stop smoking this strain,, I have come to the conclusion ether the guy that grew this pot used a lot of fertilizers pesticides/insecticides that are still in the plant that I am smoking & is building up a toxic level in my body or a Cannabinoid hyperemesis syndrome,,, I have been to the hospital few times to point where I would almost black out from pain, I have checked my heart(ekg) blood tests, etc all are fine,, I guess im a dumbass for keeping on smoking this bad herb instead of throwing it in garbage, note that when I had my 215 cannabis card & smoked medical from a dispensary I never had these problems & my eye sight got worse from the bad weed as well


Well don't smoke weed dumb dumb alcohol makes me feel like shit in the morning so guess what? I don't fucking drink it's that simple.


----------



## Taggart (Jun 23, 2015)

HomeGrownHairy said:


> Man, I was really shocked when I found this thread on another site. I was having bad problems with my stomach; pain, gas, bloating, indigestion, burping, nausea, loose stools, blockage, sometimes a little fever, etc, etc.
> I am a long time mj smoker & I smoke pretty much daily. About 3 months ago, I started to get indigestion, gas, bloating, etc, etc, etc. Not having health insurance, I have tried everything and I was getting pretty scared I had somethiong really terrible. I was about to pull out $4000 from my IRA for a colonoscopy to get myself checked.
> Then I found this thread on a med site about others, like me, who are having reactions to pot. If any of you are having stomach problems, or lung problems, it may help you:
> 
> http://www.steadyhealth.com/marijuana_and_stomach_problems-t77046-0-asc-40.html


For a fact this is very true cant say later in now relize i have been smoking marajuana daily since 16 now 38 and of course my mother smoked it so i was trying it clearly before then at 32 thought i had got food poisoning went a month suffering er to er and thousands of dollars keep in mind still smoking went to a gastroligous to find i had gastroporisis meaning slow stomach no drink pee puke crap nothing i could only eat small bites of food so with regulen and an antacid and no use of marajuana it cleared up and a loss of 20 pounds not over the course of a few more years ive tried cause of my love and great times ive had while smoking on three different ocastions fine for the first couple weeks completely fine the 30 days to the mark right back to an er having to explain myself note to self oh maybe i need organic not 30 days er maybe its that strain nope er last one maybe vapor nope god dam er that time was a deal breaker so if you all are so smoked out you cant relize you can develop an alergy your very miss leaded were not all one of the same everybody's bodie reacts to things differently so unless you know what your talking about you points are invalid cause any seasoned user would respect the guys health not childish dumb comments cause his issue could infact be true


----------



## Milovan (Jun 23, 2015)

aknight3 said:


> i also have stomach problems and get high as needed, its called my medicine i dont understand, maybe your not smoking enough...


Yeah pot does help my stomach when it's feeling funny as well


----------



## Taggart (Jun 23, 2015)

Taggart said:


> For a fact this is very true cant say later in now relize i have been smoking marajuana daily since 16 now 38 and of course my mother smoked it so i was trying it clearly before then at 32 thought i had got food poisoning went a month suffering er to er and thousands of dollars keep in mind still smoking went to a gastroligous to find i had gastroporisis meaning slow stomach no drink pee puke crap nothing i could only eat small bites of food so with regulen and an antacid and no use of marajuana it cleared up and a loss of 20 pounds not over the course of a few more years ive tried cause of my love and great times ive had while smoking on three different ocastions fine for the first couple weeks completely fine the 30 days to the mark right back to an er having to explain myself note to self oh maybe i need organic not 30 days er maybe its that strain nope er last one maybe vapor nope god dam er that time was a deal breaker so if you all are so smoked out you cant relize you can develop an alergy your very miss leaded were not all one of the same everybody's bodie reacts to things differently so unless you know what your talking about you points are invalid cause any seasoned user would respect the guys health not childish dumb comments cause his issue could infact be true


Note written with my phone so sorry for the terrible wording


----------



## Taggart (Jun 23, 2015)

Milovan said:


> Yeah pot does help my stomach when it's feeling funny as well


Do your research has nothing to do with the same its an alergy bud some get it a lot dont smoke your weed and be happy your not one enjoy believe me im more than jealous lol


----------



## leftyguitar (Jul 11, 2015)

farmerbob said:


> Why are you saying your problem is a reaction to pot? You smoked for years, recently started having stomach problems. Take the colonoscopy because it's not the pot, as you will find out when you quit smoking it. A good idea is to try a raw food detox diet. Detoxify your body and cleanse your GI with healthy organic foods. After the first week you will feel 10x better, at the end of the month when you are finished you will be a new man/woman.
> I still dont see why you think the pot is hurting your stomach, was it because you read that article?? I can show you articles that prove pot will help your stomach pains... let me see what dr bob has related to GI disorders.
> Crohns disease
> GERD
> ...


Yes, agreed. Other research indicates a positive medicinal benefit to the digestive system.


----------



## Taggart (Jul 12, 2015)

leftyguitar said:


> Yes, agreed. Other research indicates a positive medicinal benefit to the digestive system.


Im a competitive body builder so id seriously doubt you need to quote diet the conditions you just underlined doc lol are long term disorders its an alergy to canebanoids and yes people develop alergic reaction later in life infact mister md were you aware of neurological disorders from smoking marajuana that cause cyclic vomiting there is no gi doctor on earth thats going to back up your childish opion and know one here atleast me has said they didnt like smoking pot other than its a shame we cant and if you read half the thread instead of being lazy clearly stated ruff est 10k in hospital bills including an gi specialist stopping smoking will not get rid of it it would be prescription of regulan and a pescribed antacid an blan diet just be thankful you have none of them issues im pretty sure he didnt create the post to knock pot smoking so quit being a troll saying stupid crap behind your computer makes you sound like a big pussy boy and you would never talk half your shit to my face and we will leave it at that bud so take care of yourself and enjoy what your doing and i will continue to enjoy mine just pointing out a couple facts you clearly left out of your weak comment


----------



## leftyguitar (Jul 12, 2015)

Taggart said:


> Im a competitive body builder so id seriously doubt you need to quote diet the conditions you just underlined doc lol are long term disorders its an alergy to canebanoids and yes people develop alergic reaction later in life infact mister md were you aware of neurological disorders from smoking marajuana that cause cyclic vomiting there is no gi doctor on earth thats going to back up your childish opion and know one here atleast me has said they didnt like smoking pot other than its a shame we cant and if you read half the thread instead of being lazy clearly stated ruff est 10k in hospital bills including an gi specialist stopping smoking will not get rid of it it would be prescription of regulan and a pescribed antacid an blan diet just be thankful you have none of them issues im pretty sure he didnt create the post to knock pot smoking so quit being a troll saying stupid crap behind your computer makes you sound like a big pussy boy and you would never talk half your shit to my face and we will leave it at that bud so take care of yourself and enjoy what your doing and i will continue to enjoy mine just pointing out a couple facts you clearly left out of your weak comment


Was this directed to me?


----------



## Taggart (Jul 12, 2015)

mouse1818 said:


> I think people fail to realize that cannabis has a different effect on everybody so it could very well be the ganja you are smoking.


Clearly they miss the whole point in general


----------



## daloudpack (Jul 13, 2015)

marijuana always settles my stomach after a hang over


----------



## BDOGKush (Jul 13, 2015)

Taggart said:


> Im a competitive body builder so id seriously doubt you need to quote diet the conditions you just underlined doc lol are long term disorders its an alergy to canebanoids and yes people develop alergic reaction later in life infact mister md were you aware of neurological disorders from smoking marajuana that cause cyclic vomiting there is no gi doctor on earth thats going to back up your childish opion and know one here atleast me has said they didnt like smoking pot other than its a shame we cant and if you read half the thread instead of being lazy clearly stated ruff est 10k in hospital bills including an gi specialist stopping smoking will not get rid of it it would be prescription of regulan and a pescribed antacid an blan diet just be thankful you have none of them issues im pretty sure he didnt create the post to knock pot smoking so quit being a troll saying stupid crap behind your computer makes you sound like a big pussy boy and you would never talk half your shit to my face and we will leave it at that bud so take care of yourself and enjoy what your doing and i will continue to enjoy mine just pointing out a couple facts you clearly left out of your weak comment


Talk about a run on sentence.


----------



## Taggart (Jul 13, 2015)

BDOGKush said:


> Talk about a run on sentence.


More like talk about a bunch of dumbasses that cant deal with reality lol


----------



## DomeShow (Jul 13, 2015)

Just found this old thread.. Amazing how people treated the other original poster because they didn't understand whats going on and because it doesn't happen to them.

I've smoked for the past 15 or so years.. I've tried paying attention to what I eat and have even cut out eating after smoking completely.. When I smoke, I get cramps and either rhea or constipation come morning. It sucks. When I don't smoke.. I'm fine. I've recently had a colonoscopy and everything is good to go. Now if the same crowd is still here.. They'll say.. "Then stop smoking!" Thanks. I didn't register and post looking for the obvious answer.

I posted because I finally found others like me who want to smoke but have to weigh the pros and cons first. When I'm hungover.. It helps a lot. But the following morning.. It sucks. I'm hoping we can learn more about the why's and what's. Why does this happen to us and what exactly causes it? I'm curious if it's the actual smoke.. Or.. Would a vape or even edibles do the same? Something I plan on trying and actually paying attention to this time. Haven't had enough experience with both of those to get a good idea.


----------



## Taggart (Jul 13, 2015)

Lol its pretty much people that clearly didnt read his post my wife has been cancer free for 4 years and while in treatment she tried to use it and made her super sick not the issue were talking about but clearly people react diffrent but you get the common idiot which seems to be a great deal on this thread that clearly think were against pot smoking lmfao


----------



## Tbar1085 (Jul 22, 2015)

I have a theory on this subject. I myself have been suffering from chronic stomach pain for about 3 years now, and I have been smoking non stop pretty much for the past 14 years. Yeah, my IBS or whatever it is flares up immediately after smoking herb, but I do not think that pot caused this. My theory is that many pot heads also do other types of drugs (whether it be prescribed or otherwise) and it causes stomach problems that, sadly, pot does not help. I will share with you everything besides weed that I have consumed in the past 3 years... When I was living in Austin Texas with my girlfriend, there was a really big spice epidemic. This is when I first noticed the problem. We quit smoking that poison (it really is poison and if anything synthetic cannabis might mess with the receptors in your gut) and for a bit, I was ok. Then I found RC benzos online (etizolam, ect...) and started taking that for about a year to help with stress on top of my kolonapin script. Did you know that there are more gaba receptors in the gut than in the brain? That could be another culprit, for anyone even prescribed benzos for stress. Then, I learned how to make concentrated, pure lsa from Hawaiian baby Woodrow seeds... I have been tripping occasionally (like once a month or so) for the past year. Any who, about 8 or 9 weeks ago, I made a batch of super concentrated lsa, took rc benzos for the anxiety sometimes induced by psychedelics, and on top of everything was drinking with it. When I came out of my trippy little 2 week bender on rc benzos, lsa, and alcohol, I started getting the worst cramps in my sides I have ever experienced. Like hard core leg cramps but in the stomach that would last up to 15 min at a time. My stools were watery, and I could see undigested food. Constant, heavy pain in my intestinal region. Little stomach spasms all over, and constant back pain. Anyway, since then I have been to the doc, the er (because of the crazy amount of pain, i'm not joking), and a gi. I have had ct's, blood tests, urine tests, ect... they found high lipase at first which was a sign of pancreatitis, but since then my levels have normalized and IBS itself can cause elevated lipase. Most recently, I had an MRI of my abdomen, and they ruled out any damage to vital organs. I quit drinking and taking the rc benzos, no more lsa (20 hits of the shit is just sitting in my guitar case lol) and it has been 2 months. Major, major, major pain every time I smoke weed. The bloating is the worst part, its so bad that it hurts to do anything. But again, I do believe that if I only smoked pot and didn't do any other drug, I would be fine right now. I still smoke because it helps so much with my state of mind (i have bad ptsd and depression along with anger issues) that the mental relief still out weighs the physical pain, I just try to smoke less, like maybe one or two bowls per day. I did quit for about 4 days, and when I felt a ton better I started smoking again, and in less than a week I was in the same pain again. But I will acknowledge that it took days of chronic smoking after the 4 day break for me to get this bad again, so I think moderation is key. I wont smoke daily anymore, and that seems to be the best solution for me. I have a colonoscopy and an endoscopy scheduled in 2 1/2 weeks and I'll update if they find anything, but I'm betting they won't. Anyway, this post is for any pot head out there that is questioning, "Why the hell is pot hurting me?" and look at any other substance you have used in the past, even alcohol can cause ibs. Also I just wanted to add it that if you can force yourself to burp, that helps. I've been doing it since I was a little kid to be funny, but I just tried it and it seems to help lol.


----------



## qwizoking (Jul 22, 2015)

What up atx brethren


----------



## Tbar1085 (Jul 22, 2015)

chillin in Washington state at the moment lol. had to get out of Texas cuz the pigs there were harassing me. Even in Austin they were fucking with me. Seems like sometimes they didn't have anything better to do. There was a pig living across the way from me in my apartments and was in charge of security there. One time I came home and all my weed, an entire half ounce of bud was just missing (and trust me, I don't just lose a half ounce of dank!). I think he came in and took it from me. He had no legal right to come in and bust me without REAL PROOF so I think he just snuck in and took the shit, probably with the apartments' permission. They hated me too... I was kinda a loud mouth lol. But I made it to a place where i can smoke pot freely without any trouble. I think the cops in Texas didn't like me because I was so public about my use of drugs but they could never bust me because I was hella careful. I love Austin and its music scene (I'm a musician myself) but they were making it too hard on me to focus. Here in Seattle a lot of people are complaining about how they're music scene basically sold out to condos, but maybe with less competition I might stand out a bit more. Everyone and they're mom wants to be a famous rock star in Austin, but the fact that it all stays local kinda made it special.


----------



## igothydrotoneverywhere (Jul 23, 2015)

The problem here is that every tom dick and harry is growing weed and there is no regulating it. I know there a few of you out there that do their due diligence and use organics, dont spray anything during flower, but I would say the majority of weed growers are as ignorant as it comes and they are very ahem selective with their education. I have smoked weed almost everyday for 20 years. I live in colorado, ran two different 100k watt grows, my wife is the exec chef for one of the biggest edible companies in the world. I have been in colorado for 4 years and have grown over 2000 lbs of good bud since ive been here, and smoked about a half gram a day. I will tell you this, from my personal experience, there is a shit ton of tainted weed that gets people sick grown by noobs and kids that never went to school. This dude could be smoking avid or neem or any number of other things. All of the people on here bashing a guy for expressing his experiences are obviously over romanticizing the plant and the miracle idea associated with it. I have, first hand, had hash oil make me throw up and weed make me nauseous and start instant indigestion. A lot of times. Fuck I can even taste when something has been grown with gh salts. Not good. There is something there, legal weed is a miracle and an amazing plant, but it doesnt defy the laws of nature. Anything in excess is bad for you and the punkass people trying to get rich quick, raping my plant, have no fucking right to grow or touch anyones medicine.

marijuana morning sickness has been reported. my wife smokes the shit they grow at her work and she throws up from coughing so bad it really makes me wonder. I dont smoke that stuff anymore. organic soil grown weed has never had this effect on me, especially the sun grown from cali. There is something going on with the shitty bud everyone can seemingly produce these days in their basement. 

CHECK YOU SOURCE, KNOW YOUR WEED, KNOW YOUR GROWER. 
I DONT BUY IT UNLESS I KNOW WHAT IT WAS GROWN IN, WATERED WITH AND SPRAYED WITH. IF YOU DONT KNOW THESE THINGS ABOUT YOUR POT AND ITS NOT COMING FROM A REPUTABLE UNDERGROUND PROVIDER YOU ARE A DAMN FOOL AND MIGHT AS WELL SMOKE CRACK.


----------



## Tbar1085 (Jul 23, 2015)

LOL You are probably right. I just bought an ounce of this stuff made by this company called Doc Croc. Its great sativa and gets me high as shit, but I get a little sick when I smoke it. When I first moved to Washington, it took me a month to find a bud that got me high. Not even joking. And when I found one and stuck to it, that's when I started to get sick. I think I am just used to unregulated street weed from Texas, which probably has chemicals all over it that, in theory, would fuck you up more, but might cause adverse side effects down the line. When I stayed in Georgia with my parents for a quick minute between moves, I would occasionally go down town and buy a quarter sack from some dude on the streets. He went be "Crack P" lol funny name. Anyways, one day I bought a sack from him and smoked only 2 bowls, and I started sweating hard. Tried to stand up but I fell and almost past out. My ears started ringing so bad that I thought I burst an ear drum and just kept repeating to myself "weed can't kill you... weed can't kill you" over and over again for about 15 minutes until it went away. Guess I learned my lesson about buying pot from a dude who has the word crack in his nick name lol. And because I was so new to town and didn't know anyone, the dude charged me like 150 bucks for a quarter! I was desperate. Long story short, don't buy weed from some random crack head on the street I suppose lol.


----------



## Tbar1085 (Jul 24, 2015)

I just wanted to update on my status of weed making me sick... it was most definitely benzo withdraws with the combination of a sativa+ that was making me sick, the weed wasn't tainted or anything, just super powerful. I just got my new script of kolonipin today and took 3 mg, now I feel fine. I am very high and not feeling any side effects from the sativa I am smoking. If anyone in Washington state is listening, i give serious endorsement to the Doc Croc company. They're weed gets you fucking blitzed. 
-Peace


----------



## Tbar1085 (Aug 3, 2015)

I wanted to update my status again (I know I have been posting a lot in this dead ass thread but bare with me cuz there are people all over google trying to figure this shit out). If you have read any of my other posts on here, you know that I was tripping on lsa and lsd and I have done it a lot in the past 10 years, and more in the past year than ever. I recently read that too much lsa and lsd can mimic acute ergotism. I don't have convulsions but the rest is spot on. Pin and needles, muscle spasms, nausea, upper stomach pain, horrible ibs, anger issues, ect... I didn't get this sick until 3 months ago when I last dosed, but for the past several years, I have been having these symptoms on and off. In fact, I can remember having these symptoms almost 10 years ago, just so minute that I barely noticed it. So like I stressed in my first post, if you have ever taken acid, then pot would most likely make some of these symptoms worse. It probably would fuck with your stomach muscles and increase the muscle spasms, bloating, ect... But for me, it helps calm the anger problems and nausea (i wake up every day so nauseous that I swear I want to put a bullet in my head). I take colonapin to help with the muscle spasms, so I can deal. The only thing that really irritates me is back pain and having a bloated stomach.


----------



## Tbar1085 (Aug 18, 2015)

Alright last post. If you have this problem try sticking strictly to Indica. I have been smoking nothing but Indica for a week and this morning I ran out, took a few puffs off a Sativa and my stomach started bloating and feeling real sick all day. Last piece of advice. Peace!


----------



## Captaincandy (Sep 18, 2015)

I'm a long time smoker that in the last few years have developed severe intestinal and digestion problems. It took some serious changes in my lifestyle to get some positive results and even then I still needed some blood and stool tests to see what was going on. Turns out I had a long standing bacterial infection called "helicobacter pylori" or H.pylori. It can involve your gastro-mucosa and cause ulcers and eventually lymphomas and other cancers. The bacterial infection, unchecked, also leads to a loss of what's referred to as intrinsic factor, where you no longer are able to produce the enzymes that allow you to absorb vitamin b12, leading to malaise and other malabsorption issues. Diarrhea, gas, painful bloating, loose stools and many many other symptoms can accompany the infection. It's best to see a doctor. 

As for the dietary changes that I HAD to make in order to gain relief from the symptoms they included the elimination of all dairy, wheat, grains, soy, and corn. I also eliminated any outside sources of sugar (only fruit and 100% fruit juices) I also stopped drinking coffee cold turkey. I've been on this diet for 8 months now and am finally coming around to being healthy again. It's a bitch. What I eat is very limited. Every morning, same thing. Just about every night, same thing. Breakfast is eggs, bacon, avocados and spinach. Then for Dinner, baked chicken, seasoned with garlic, butter, salt and pepper a spinach salad with raisins, strawberries and organic coconut oil (replaces the dressing, great source of easily digestible saturated fat) a side vegetable,usually asparagus (that shit gets expensive) I'll mix it up as much as I can with salmon or a pork roast but since my cooking skills are a bit limited, so is my diet. I usually just grab a couple bananas and some peanut butter for lunch. 

The gastro problems all stopped or at least lessened a great deal when I changed my diet. It took antibiotics and a ppi to get rid of the infection. It's been 3 months since the antibiotics and it's been a process. I think GMO foods have a great deal to do with the intestinal damage as any GMO food really fucks me up, both my digestion and my attitude/thinking. It's absolutely nuts.


----------



## Captaincandy (Sep 18, 2015)

WeedFreak78 said:


> I smoke to ease my Crohns, I've taken breaks from smoking(2 weeks to a month at a time) and can say they were the worst times for me. Living in a non med state makes it interesting, but F'em my health comes first. My doc keeps pushing to get me on steroidal/anti-inflamatory drugs but I've refused. I am most likely going to start them soon to 1: appease him; 2: have ample reason to get a med card once it's legal( soon,fingers crossed).In the past before being diagnosed I always smoked when I felt nauseous, but like was said previously-everyone is different.


----------



## Captaincandy (Sep 18, 2015)

Chrons is nothing to fuck around with as I'm sure you are well aware of. I hope you get the help you need, and cannabis is most definitely helpful for it.


----------



## Tbar1085 (Sep 18, 2015)

Yeah also if you are prescribed omeprozole or take prylosec (i know i spelled those wrong) for more than 3 months for acid reflux or gerd, you can have rebound gas problems that get worse when you smoke. I was prescribed omeprozole for a year and a half and went off it 4 months ago and it was the most painful and uncomfortable 4 months of my life. Now I take prylosec otc (same thing) and feel much better. Also, if you take any benzo like xanax or kpins they fuck with the gaba receptors in your stomach and pot slightly lowers the gaba production in the brain and gut, therefore rebound anxiety from coming off benzos could cause bad stomach problems.


----------



## hellmutt bones (Sep 18, 2015)

When i smoke it kinda fucks with my stomach not as severe but i do feel like taking a shit! Also if i ate alot and smoke right after it kinda ruins my day but otherwise its ok i have gotten nausea in the past but is mild. Never puked or had diarrhea.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Sep 18, 2015)

hellmutt bones said:


> When i smoke it kinda fucks with my stomach not as severe but i do feel like taking a shit! Also if i ate alot and smoke right after it kinda ruins my day but otherwise its ok i have gotten nausea in the past but is mild. Never puked or had diarrhea.


Cannabis sativa relaxes the nerves in the intestines. In other words it makes you poop.


----------



## Captaincandy (Sep 18, 2015)

Dr.Pecker said:


> Cannabis sativa relaxes the nerves in the intestines. In other words it makes you poop.


From my understanding, people with celiac disease and other types of intestinal damage are found to have much greater levels of cb2 receptors located in the gut. (There are two main locations in the body for CB reception, the brain and the gut) This means that when you consume sativas in particular, and have intestinal damage you will have greater absorption or metabolization of the canniboids contained in them. In celiac patients the level of receptors is increased 10 fold where the cb1 (more found in indica strains) is increased 2-5 times the normal levels. CBD strains of course have high levels of both as I understand it. 

So one would assume that the body is disposed to the absorption of the cb2 (I don't know if it's actually "absorbed") because of the need for it and its benefits. Not to mention that I think we're all pretty aware of a the ability of a good wake and bake to get things moving quick! 

But smoking OG kush until you want to pass out is only half the battle. OP likely has an underlying condition causing his discomfort. The CBDs and THCs are likely only for symptomatic relief, and protection from cancer cell formation at this point. Diet, sleep, exercise and a good dr that will listen to him is what he needs now I think. JMHO


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Sep 18, 2015)

Captaincandy said:


> From my understanding, people with celiac disease and other types of intestinal damage are found to have much greater levels of cb2 receptors located in the gut. (There are two main locations in the body for CB reception, the brain and the gut) This means that when you consume sativas in particular, and have intestinal damage you will have greater absorption or metabolization of the canniboids contained in them. In celiac patients the level of receptors is increased 10 fold where the cb1 (more found in indica strains) is increased 2-5 times the normal levels. CBD strains of course have high levels of both as I understand it.
> 
> So one would assume that the body is disposed to the absorption of the cb2 (I don't know if it's actually "absorbed") because of the need for it and its benefits. Not to mention that I think we're all pretty aware of a the ability of a good wake and bake to get things moving quick!
> 
> But smoking OG kush until you want to pass out is only half the battle. OP likely has an underlying condition causing his discomfort. The CBDs and THCs are likely only for symptomatic relief, and protection from cancer cell formation at this point. Diet, sleep, exercise and a good dr that will listen to him is what he needs now I think. JMHO


What country did the testing on cannabis and celiac disease? Do you have a link?


----------



## DirtyMcCurdy (Sep 18, 2015)

I have Ulcerative Colitis, kind of like crohn's, and smoking is the only thing that helps with it. Without pot my problems get much much worse. I think people who have stomach problems when/after smoking have anxiety problems that are exacerbated by smoking. Nicotine does that to me, makes me uneasy and like have to poop sometimes. Some people get anxiety from smoking, others smoke to ease anxiety, just one of those weird things, I guess.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Sep 19, 2015)

Captaincandy said:


> Chrons is nothing to fuck around with as I'm sure you are well aware of. I hope you get the help you need, and cannabis is most definitely helpful for it.


Wow..I wonder when i posted that..it's old ( edit ya old......posted_ WeedFreak78, Aug 10, 2011.lol) .. haven't been to a DR in 3+ years.. I'm done with our medical system. All about $$ and not one fuck given for the actual patients. I went through 3 different gastroenterologist, all of which wanted to only follow "standard" treatments, wouldn't even consider alternative medicines..and i wasn't to keen on going on 4 different meds for the rest of my life..3 of which were to counter side effects.

Only way I'll ever go back to the hospital/DR's is on a stretcher. Until then, I'll self medicate.


----------



## Dabstar213 (Sep 19, 2015)

farmerbob said:


> Why are you saying your problem is a reaction to pot? You smoked for years, recently started having stomach problems. Take the colonoscopy because it's not the pot, as you will find out when you quit smoking it. A good idea is to try a raw food detox diet. Detoxify your body and cleanse your GI with healthy organic foods. After the first week you will feel 10x better, at the end of the month when you are finished you will be a new man/woman.
> I still dont see why you think the pot is hurting your stomach, was it because you read that article?? I can show you articles that prove pot will help your stomach pains... let me see what dr bob has related to GI disorders.
> Crohns disease
> GERD
> ...


Rite on !!!!!!!!


----------



## Taggart (Nov 7, 2015)

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2886568/ Here people


----------



## qwizoking (Nov 7, 2015)

you realize that article = lmao
20 something cases where the only common factor..we assume...is cannabis. thats not nearly enough people. also it ends with nobody knows.
if it took an extended period, possibly decades to form it wouldnt go away so quickly. theres no logical explanation, besides what ive sited in studies that have been cited hundreds of times. would this be a bioaccumulation of some compound found in low amounts? no... some sort of reverse tolerance to something...no
etc

that article only puts a few cases and attatches weed to it


----------



## BarnBuster (Nov 7, 2015)

_"I believe that the clinical description of CHS remains incomplete. I have seen one patient with frequent small 
bowel movements during his attacks, and another two with features of temporary gastroparesis. The polydipsia and 
the diaphoresis can be quite impressive. There may be other symptoms and signs that we are missing. Finally, why does the chronic, heavy use of a drug noted for its antiemetic properties occasionally cause a cyclic vomiting syndrome? There has been much speculation but no definitive explanation. Suffice 
to say, nobody knows"_


----------



## Tbar1085 (Nov 8, 2015)

A. A lot of pot heads have tried spice which screws up all your cannabinoid receptors.
B. The pancreas has cannabinoid receptors in it, and if you have a fucked up pancreas, pot may irritate it.
C. Many pot heads take things like xanax, kolonapin, ect... These work on the GABA receptors of your brain. Most people do not realize that there are more GABA receptors in the gut than in the brain. Pot slightly lowers your GABA receptors' ability to function, which will result in a very screwed up stomach (I know, that's actually what I have been going through for the past 6 months and I am still getting bad stomach aches from sativa, but not indica if I combine it with CBD dominate weed, which is only available out west). Also, alchohol affects the GABA receptors and there for any pot head that also drinks regularly could be having this flare up reaction after smoking.
Hope this helps some people analyze they're situation better!


----------



## Taggart (Nov 24, 2015)

Lol you guys still going on with this its not the same for everyone some people get seriously ill from it they have bad allergic reactions think of it like steroids one guy can get huge off the shit another guy his balls shrink and aquires bitch tits if your going to start quoting things make sure your a doctor the article above is not the only testing they have done its a well known problem if you ask my opinion id question who the fuck your getting your shit from grow your own shit then you know whats in it hands down and dont smoke so much dont abuse it and you should be fine its a so called thc over dose and its you idiots and your dumb as fuck comments that give pot users a bad name stupid asses talking shit online makes you sound like pussies


----------



## Taggart (Nov 24, 2015)

Tbar1085 said:


> A. A lot of pot heads have tried spice which screws up all your cannabinoid receptors.
> B. The pancreas has cannabinoid receptors in it, and if you have a fucked up pancreas, pot may irritate it.
> C. Many pot heads take things like xanax, kolonapin, ect... These work on the GABA receptors of your brain. Most people do not realize that there are more GABA receptors in the gut than in the brain. Pot slightly lowers your GABA receptors' ability to function, which will result in a very screwed up stomach (I know, that's actually what I have been going through for the past 6 months and I am still getting bad stomach aches from sativa, but not indica if I combine it with CBD dominate weed, which is only available out west). Also, alchohol affects the GABA receptors and there for any pot head that also drinks regularly could be having this flare up reaction after smoking.
> Hope this helps some people analyze they're situation better!


They just like hearing there own self talk


----------



## qwizoking (Nov 25, 2015)

Taggart said:


> think of it like steroids one guy can get huge off the shit another guy his balls shrink and aquires bitch tits if your going to start quoting things make sure your a doctor.....and its you idiots and your dumb as fuck comments.. stupid asses talking shit online makes you sound like pussies




ok first off... one of my favorite quotes. "foul language is the feeble minds futile attept at expressing itself forcefully"

second.. what your saying is completely inaccurate...steroids make everyone big, the "bitch tits" as you called them, come later...


third.. yes my professional name is Dr. Qwizoking 
hopefully im qualified to quote


----------



## Taggart (Nov 25, 2015)

Correction they dont come later they can but there caused from people that are prone to it not everyone gets big either those are what you call genetics your name should be dr dumbass and thats the only thing your qualified in


----------



## qwizoking (Nov 25, 2015)

lol


----------



## Tbar1085 (Nov 25, 2015)

Taggart said:


> They just like hearing there own self talk


Pot inhibits GABA: http://www.leafscience.com/2014/05/10/marijuana-dopamine-science/
Alchohol acts on the GABA receptors :https://www.scripps.edu/newsandviews/e_20020225/koob2.html
There are more GABA receptors in the gut than in the brain: https://www.pointofreturn.com/gut_health.html
Reference to pancreas: http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/17873462 (this is rare but I couldn't smoke without pain in my abdomen until my pacreatitis got better.
I was just trying to help. Most pot heads do at least drink a little, so if one were to have a heavy drinking problem and problems smoking bud, then it might be because of the inhibition of the GABA receptors. Also, taggart, there are people on the net looking for answers (I was for months) so quit being an asshole if YOU don't know what you're talking about or even how to spell "their".


----------



## Taggart (Nov 25, 2015)

Tbar1085 said:


> Pot inhibits GABA: http://www.leafscience.com/2014/05/10/marijuana-dopamine-science/
> Alchohol acts on the GABA receptors :https://www.scripps.edu/newsandviews/e_20020225/koob2.html
> There are more GABA receptors in the gut than in the brain: https://www.pointofreturn.com/gut_health.html
> Reference to pancreas: http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/17873462 (this is rare but I couldn't smoke without pain in my abdomen until my pacreatitis got better.
> I was just trying to help. Most pot heads do at least drink a little, so if one were to have a heavy drinking problem and problems smoking bud, then it might be because of the inhibition of the GABA receptors. Also, taggart, there are people on the net looking for answers (I was for months) so quit being an asshole if YOU don't know what you're talking about or even how to spell "their".


Your a fucking idiot i have the same issue you moron maybe instead of being so sensitive you should relized you posted this to a well known pot forum ive been in the er 3 times testing my luck maybe you should read earlier post by myself you fucking idiot


----------



## qwizoking (Nov 26, 2015)

one of my favorite quotes

foul language is the feeble minds futile attempt at expressing itself forcefully


see top of page


----------



## Taggart (Nov 26, 2015)

qwizoking said:


> one of my favorite quotes
> 
> foul language is the feeble minds futile attempt at expressing itself forcefully
> 
> ...


Sounds like your philosophical aproach when you relize your a fucking fool


----------



## qwizoking (Nov 28, 2015)

no thats

"a little bit of knowledge is a dangerous thing"..or "the more you learn, the less you know. the more you think you know, the less you truly understand."


----------



## outlier (Nov 28, 2015)

I get a weird stomach for about a week when I stop smoking weed/take a break. It's like my stomach is heavy and any food just makes it heavier. I don't get hungry either. Goes away after about 4-5 days and my appetite comes back. No idea what it is. Probably useful if I ever wanted to go on a diet. Being 6' 4 and wirey I doubt that's gonna happen any time soon.

I eat a lot of fibre and whole grains which is meant to be good for the bowel. Always have eaten a decent high fibre low GI breakfast and I have a bit of an iron stomach. It can take much punishment, so I've found


----------



## hotrodharley (Nov 29, 2015)

Taggart said:


> Sounds like your philosophical aproach when you relize your a fucking fool


First off as a retired medical person I believe you when you say it cause stomach problems for you. I really do. I also sense (call me intuitive) that are are a very angry person and can assure you that your attitude can affect your physical body in every way. You are not going to leave this world alive I promise you. White people especially keep living for tomorrow while moaning about yesterday. In the meantime we miss the day we actually are alive in. Just an old man talking here.


----------



## bird mcbride (Dec 1, 2015)

I suffered with gut problems for decades. I found that cigarettes triggered the problem more so than weed. This problem started when I was a kid and I didn't smoke or drink. By the time I was twenty I had to quit smoking and drinking because of it. I ate truckloads of tums and rolaids which was actually causing the problem to get worse.

When a person is always being agrivated by their own body can't help but be easily irritated.

By the time I was forty I was on my death bed. Everything the doctors had done with the pills had failed.

I took matters in my own hands and took to cleaning my mouth out with comet(avoid swallowing). This gave me better relief than the tum or the rolaids and longer lasting.

Now it's 15 years later and I still gargle(avoid swallowing) once a day with a cap ful of non-adulterated liquid bleach(the jug without the corrosive warning).


----------



## calirose313 (Jan 1, 2016)

I'm sure a good amount of the people who claim marijuana cause them stomach issues have poor diets and lifestyles. I've had a stomach issue since 15, I'm almost 19 now and I've had my med card since 16; It has done nothing but wonders for me. It's really hard to pinpoint stomach ailments, you shouldn't just assume its the pot; I went under numerous tests and stomach scopes to figure out what is wrong. I feel a lot of people also psych themselves out, why wouldn't you want to believe it's the pot instead of an ailment or poor diet? I would much rather assume it's the pot too but you shouldn't discourage others from using it. Doctors would much rather see you using the pills, not all doctors are like this obviously but I currently suffer from tardive dyskinesia (involuntary movements like shaking) after a doctor had me on reglan for too long, I was only 15 when I was prescribed so I had no idea about the black box warning, I didn't look into things back then and I just trusted my doctors which was a big mistake. For some, these pills really do work but I couldn't even keep the pills down half the time and the side effects are not worth it. I manage my ailment a million times better now just using holistic supplements and marijuana, RSO is amazing along with the capsules they have. Indica does wonders for me and I can now live a better life due to it. It's sad people will just believe articles and whatever else they think is credible. I've smoked every single day for years, I use NO prescription pills now and I don't even drink. I think the main thing I'm trying to get at is, try it for yourself and see. The amount of people who try to discourage others from using it medicinally is insane, it is known to have medicinal value. If you use alcohol yet you're against pot, you're fucking dumb. Btw, I smoked spice for a while before my stomach ailment and my cannabinoid receptors are just fine. I'm not discouraging the use of prescription meds either but be careful with the side effects and I do believe for some that pot could upset their stomach, everyone is different but I lean towards it being a mental thing/poor diet.


----------



## calirose313 (Jan 1, 2016)

http://www.medicalcannabis.com/patients-care-givers/federal-ind-patients/


----------



## Tbar1085 (Jan 1, 2016)

Taggart said:


> Your a fucking idiot i have the same issue you moron maybe instead of being so sensitive you should relized you posted this to a well known pot forum ive been in the er 3 times testing my luck maybe you should read earlier post by myself you fucking idiot


Lol you the idiot if you been in the er 3 times for this shit and are completely ignorant to what you are doing to your body. Also most of the time pot isn't what causes these problems it's drinking and fast food usually but pot can make the symptoms worse. I'm the dumb ass for you ending up in the er lol. I been smoking every day for 16 years. There's my credentials. If you read my sources you may be able to comprehend what I am saying, but with your hair brain I doubt it taggart. Also the short form of "you are" is "you're" fyi.


----------



## Tbar1085 (Jan 1, 2016)

And just to be even more of a smart ass I found a cure for what alcohol and benzos do to your belly. If you smoke weed and drink/take benzodiazepines then the weed has nothing to do with your stomach problems, although this may work for people suffering that don't take xanax and/or drink. Alchohol and benzos destroy your belly's ability to produce certain digestive enzymes and a form of bacteria called lactobacillus rhamnosus that helps with digestion. Take probiotics with lactobacillus rhamnosus in it and eat papayas for the natural enzymes. This cured me, and six months ago my stomach hurt so bad I could hardly walk. Also obviously quit drinking, eating shitty junk food and popping pills if this is the case as it was with me. Peace!


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jan 1, 2016)

calirose313 said:


> I'm sure a good amount of the people who claim marijuana cause them stomach issues have poor diets and lifestyles. I've had a stomach issue since 15, I'm almost 19 now and I've had my med card since 16; It has done nothing but wonders for me. It's really hard to pinpoint stomach ailments, you shouldn't just assume its the pot; I went under numerous tests and stomach scopes to figure out what is wrong. I feel a lot of people also psych themselves out, why wouldn't you want to believe it's the pot instead of an ailment or poor diet? I would much rather assume it's the pot too but you shouldn't discourage others from using it. Doctors would much rather see you using the pills, not all doctors are like this obviously but I currently suffer from tardive dyskinesia (involuntary movements like shaking) after a doctor had me on reglan for too long, I was only 15 when I was prescribed so I had no idea about the black box warning, I didn't look into things back then and I just trusted my doctors which was a big mistake. For some, these pills really do work but I couldn't even keep the pills down half the time and the side effects are not worth it. I manage my ailment a million times better now just using holistic supplements and marijuana, RSO is amazing along with the capsules they have. Indica does wonders for me and I can now live a better life due to it. It's sad people will just believe articles and whatever else they think is credible. I've smoked every single day for years, I use NO prescription pills now and I don't even drink. I think the main thing I'm trying to get at is, try it for yourself and see. The amount of people who try to discourage others from using it medicinally is insane, it is known to have medicinal value. If you use alcohol yet you're against pot, you're fucking dumb. Btw, I smoked spice for a while before my stomach ailment and my cannabinoid receptors are just fine. I'm not discouraging the use of prescription meds either but be careful with the side effects and I do believe for some that pot could upset their stomach, everyone is different but I lean towards it being a mental thing/poor diet.


yeah whenever anybody has any problems they're quick to jump to the conclusion its the weed


----------



## Heathen Pride (Jan 1, 2016)

I recently stopped drinking milk, for the first time in 35 years. My stomach/digestive system has never felt better.

Sorry if already discussed, I didn't read through the 15 pages


----------



## edk3335 (Feb 19, 2016)

HomeGrownHairy said:


> Man, I was really shocked when I found this thread on another site. I was having bad problems with my stomach; pain, gas, bloating, indigestion, burping, nausea, loose stools, blockage, sometimes a little fever, etc, etc.
> I am a long time mj smoker & I smoke pretty much daily. About 3 months ago, I started to get indigestion, gas, bloating, etc, etc, etc. Not having health insurance, I have tried everything and I was getting pretty scared I had somethiong really terrible. I was about to pull out $4000 from my IRA for a colonoscopy to get myself checked.
> Then I found this thread on a med site about others, like me, who are having reactions to pot. If any of you are having stomach problems, or lung problems, it may help you:


*Cannabinoid hyperemesis syndrome*
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cannabinoid_hyperemesis_syndrome


----------



## ~CReePeR~ (Feb 23, 2016)

I developed IBS from stress about 3 years ago, I always feel like I have to shit and about once a month I get a flare up and it makes me useless for @least the day with explosive and painful diarreha. I quit smoking more than 16 years ago. I am considering trying bud next flare up. I hear its good for treating IBS.


----------



## qwizoking (Feb 23, 2016)

Try opiates


----------



## Chef420 (Apr 3, 2016)

DirtyMcCurdy said:


> I have Ulcerative Colitis, kind of like crohn's, and smoking is the only thing that helps with it. Without pot my problems get much much worse. I think people who have stomach problems when/after smoking have anxiety problems that are exacerbated by smoking. Nicotine does that to me, makes me uneasy and like have to poop sometimes. Some people get anxiety from smoking, others smoke to ease anxiety, just one of those weird things, I guess.


Hey there. I'm a UC sufferer and a noob grower, just for myself. Do you have any 411 on strains that are good for us? What about adding a sprinkling of depression into the mix?


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 3, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> Try opiates


Lol. Heroin constipation is a bitch.


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 3, 2016)

Chef420 said:


> Hey there. I'm a UC sufferer and a noob grower, just for myself. Do you have any 411 on strains that are good for us? What about adding a sprinkling of depression into the mix?


High cbd strains are great for things like crons disease so I wouldn't check out penny wise or black domina. Bu the dude you quoted is blaming his effects from the use of nicotine on anxiety caused by weed, when everyone knows coffee and cigarettes makes you poop. Stimulants guys.


----------



## Chef420 (Apr 3, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> High cbd strains are great for things like crons disease so I wouldn't check out penny wise or black domina. Bu the dude you quoted is blaming his effects from the use of nicotine on anxiety caused by weed, when everyone knows coffee and cigarettes makes you poop. Stimulants guys.


I'm sorry, you would or wouldn't?


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 3, 2016)

Chef420 said:


> I'm sorry, you would or wouldn't?


If I were you, I would look into strains like black domina or penny wise. The high cbd strains are good for pain. I have horrible nausea in the morning from taking lithium when I was younger, weed settles my stomach in the mornings. Just have to goose the right strains.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Apr 4, 2016)

Chef420 said:


> Hey there. I'm a UC sufferer and a noob grower, just for myself. Do you have any 411 on strains that are good for us? What about adding a sprinkling of depression into the mix?


Infuse it in coconut oil and eat it. make brownies or a cake or something. Its a good substitute for butter/cooking oil. low and slow is the key to cooking with it, too high of temps will mess it up. sativa can give you a laxative effect. Any strain with thc would be good for depression.


----------



## Jessica7 (Jun 15, 2016)

farmerbob said:


> Why are you saying your problem is a reaction to pot? You smoked for years, recently started having stomach problems. Take the colonoscopy because it's not the pot, as you will find out when you quit smoking it. A good idea is to try a raw food detox diet. Detoxify your body and cleanse your GI with healthy organic foods. After the first week you will feel 10x better, at the end of the month when you are finished you will be a new man/woman.
> I still dont see why you think the pot is hurting your stomach, was it because you read that article?? I can show you articles that prove pot will help your stomach pains... let me see what dr bob has related to GI disorders.
> Crohns disease
> GERD
> ...


Actually weed can cause stomach problems, and does. But not to all people, each individual reacts differently. I smoked off and on, and I found that when I did smoke, I'd wake up the next day with really bad stomach aches and diharria. Then when I didn't smoke, obviously I was fine. So I stopped smoking just because it wasn't worth waking up in pain, it wasn't fun. The doctor had also done tests for ulcers and other things that could be causing it, and the funny part was I was perfectly healthy and it was the weed that was the problem. Upon quitting, it's never happened again.


----------



## evergreengardener (Jun 15, 2016)

Jessica7 said:


> Actually weed can cause stomach problems, and does. But not to all people, each individual reacts differently. I smoked off and on, and I found that when I did smoke, I'd wake up the next day with really bad stomach aches and diharria. Then when I didn't smoke, obviously I was fine. So I stopped smoking just because it wasn't worth waking up in pain, it wasn't fun. The doctor had also done tests for ulcers and other things that could be causing it, and the funny part was I was perfectly healthy and it was the weed that was the problem. Upon quitting, it's never happened again.


sounds like you were smoking some shitty buds loaded with pesticides


----------



## Jessica7 (Jun 15, 2016)

evergreengardener said:


> sounds like you were smoking some shitty buds loaded with pesticides


No actually. I've tried medical (my friend was on it. She'd get hers at the compassion clinic) I've tried it from several difference sources and it's always the same outcome. My doctor has said it just doesn't agree with me, and if it's causing my pain, it's best just not to use it. So I stopped using it and the pain has stopped. You do have to realize every drug whether it be herbal or chemical, is flawed. Everybody is different and reacts differently to substances of all and any nature. Whether it be allergic reactions, or just something that doesn't agree with their system. Weed is great for several different things and helps many people, and that's excellent for those who need it and it agrees with them. However, it doesn't work for everyone and that is ok


----------



## JohnMotayo (Jun 23, 2016)

Although a rather old thread, as others have stated I feel the issue isn't in the Marijuana itself, but rather how you may ingest it, your diet, your lifestyle, and many other things that probably play a factor in the underlying issue of stomach pain. Of course also you have to factor in that every strain can effect someone differently so it would be a good idea to look up ahead of time if you have certain medical conditions that may be enhanced from a particular strain.


----------



## Scratch37 (Jan 9, 2017)

HomeGrownHairy said:


> Nope, I eat a well balanced diet and stay away from junque food and carbonated drinks and abstain from alcohol in excess as well. I get plenty of healthy exercise and have a yearly physical and I just had a colonoscopy in January and everything was fine. It is the pot, no doubt about it.


----------



## Scratch37 (Jan 9, 2017)

Its bad bud when my friend smokes his with me soon as i hit it i get a bad stomach ache when i smoke mine on daily basis im good great i believe its not dirty meds but burnt meds burnt it during grow and alot of these dispensaries have poor quality meds


----------



## MynamewouldbeJosh420 (Jan 14, 2017)

Youre smoking the wrong ganja


----------



## MynamewouldbeJosh420 (Jan 14, 2017)

Because humans consumed cannabis for 10,000 years, and than abruptly prohibited, it is possible that most, if not all, illness and disease in humans is caused by "Cannabis Deficiency Disorder"

When I find that I am suffering from CDD, I try to drive some cannabis into my system as quickly, and efficiently, as possible.


----------



## qwizoking (Jan 14, 2017)

MynamewouldbeJosh420 said:


> try to drive some cannabis into my system as quickly, and efficiently, as possible


Ya mane I can get 40% by weight to fit inside a methylated cyclodextrin. The logp is then reduced enough that you can snort your hash or inject it


----------



## MynamewouldbeJosh420 (Jan 14, 2017)

qwizoking said:


> Ya mane I can get 40% by weight to fit inside a methylated cyclodextrin. The logp is then reduced enough that you can snort your hash or inject it


I prefer dabs and edibles, but whatever floats your boat!


----------



## Hotwired (Mar 10, 2017)

I posted this in another thread. It's definitely related to this thread.


I know this is an old thread but I've had this problem for years. The SAME exact feeling and reaction that you had. I could not figure it out at first but I noticed it happened almost 5 to 10 minutes after I smoked or 30 to 60 minutes after eating a THC treat. It didn't happen all the time and it didn't matter what weed I smoked or what food I ate before, or if I didn't eat at all.

It mostly happened if I smoked too much and my stomach and esophagus would seem like they tightened up. My chest would start to hurt and I would get shortness of breath. Then I would have this huge burp start to build up and all of a sudden it would SLOWLY start squeezing out of my throat. Then this would repeat over and over for sometimes 2 hours or more.

I tried eating cookies and gummies and the same thing would happen when the treats were too strong.

So I started to pay close attention to what really caused this to happen. It's not smoke cause the same thing happens with treats or vape. I believe it may be the amount you smoke which then causes an anxiety reaction which makes the gas even worse. I believe something in the stomach and lower esophagus tightens/closes up and is not able to quickly release the huge amount of gas that's forming in your belly. So it builds up and gives a sore feeling to your chest until you burp it out.

If the burp seems to slowly "squeeze" out of your stomach then our symptoms match up pretty well.

So, in conclusion. I think strong weed, or too much THC, plus creating an anxiety situation, tightens stomach and/or esophageal muscles causing the gas to build up without a clear escape route. This in turn makes the anxiety worse and the gas worse.

But there is a quick cure if you have access to a good doctor who is understanding of your situation. The thing that works for me is called Alprazolam. Just a .25 mg pill and my gas and anxiety subside within 10 to 15 minutes. Now .25 is the lowest dose you can take but I might take 2 or 3 of these a month so they work easy on me. Others might need a slightly higher dose. _EDIT: If you are not having an anxiety reaction with the gas you can take a strong gas medication like Xantac 150 and this will help relieve the pressure in about the same 10 to 15 minutes._

Remember, I am no doctor, but I do know the symptoms well. This also may need to be studied closer because it seems to be more of this going around than first realized. It may be that some doctors haven't been able to put this together yet because many people go to the hospital for this and wont admit weed use.

I still smoke every day and deal with the symptoms as they occur. I only take a few small tokes and that seems to do the trick most of the time but I'll still feel a bit gassy right after toking.

Good luck and pay attention to your body. It "talks" to you for a reason.


----------



## BobCajun (Mar 10, 2017)

THC does cause delayed emptying of the stomach, so stuff could sit in there for a while and make gas.


----------



## Michiganjesse (Mar 18, 2017)

I have had IBM my whole life cannabis helps my stomach anxiety does mess stomach up no sati a for me


----------



## weedcourier (Mar 23, 2017)

Hope your stomach problem would have been solved.


----------



## okayy (Jun 3, 2017)

If you guys followed the link the physical problems were in relation to long term/heavy users quitting, obviously smoking a bowl would ease the stomach ache ffs... But if you are quitting you just have to ride out the symptoms and take care of your body until it learns to regulate itself without the assistance/dependency it had on marijuana. Many of you disagreeing are admittedly all current smokers so you wouldn't really have any experience in what the article is talking about... Having a bowl to fix your upset stomach is exactly what the article is about- you depend on the weed to take care of your body instead of letting your body take care of itself so if you quit your body has to learn that there is no 'fix' for the problem coming and it will have to repair itself which is why there are physical withdrawal symptoms... Don't negate the negatives of smoking weed because it doesn't agree with your view of reality, you can become addicted physically and mentally and you can not its about how you regulate your use, how you take care of your physical/mental health when smoking and not using it as a medicinal tool unless necessary. It's like taking any medicine by becoming dependant on external influences to fix you, your immune system doesn't learn how to properly take care of you and when you consume certain substances that affect your bodily functions (which weed does both mentally and physically) your body doesn't know how to properly regulate itself until it learns to readjust.


----------



## ANC (Jun 3, 2017)

Never smoke pot on an empty stomach. Some rastas taught me that.


----------



## BarnBuster (Aug 18, 2017)

just saw this article today. @curious2garden your evaluation please? could the fact the study was funded by the VA have skewed their opinions? Thanks


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 18, 2017)

BarnBuster said:


> just saw this article today. @curious2garden your evaluation please? could the fact the study was funded by the VA have skewed their opinions? Thanks


I think the fact that the two primary researchers both work in Substance Abuse might cloud their judgement. After a mere cursory review it's just a review of the literature with ranking of study strength by their criteria and extrapolation of what they consider the strongest studies.

Speaking about pain alone the studies they 'studied' are insufficient. None of them ran over 15 weeks (I believe that was the longest), further the cannabinoid mode of administration was across the board from sprays, to edibles to 'cigarettes' from dispensaries. Until a stable source of a decent strain can be produced I would hypothesize (based on personal experience), that they are comparing apples to oranges. 

This is where the government's actions have hurt us the most. We can't get a consistent source of cannabis to do an actual comparison. The medical and pharmaceutical industries treatment of cannabis as homogenous is a huge failing in any type of patient research. But with such draconian restraints in place they are unable to know this. It is the same logic as one antivenin will work on all snake bites.

Cannabis anecdotally works but it took me 2 years, finding the right strain while slowly and consistently increasing my tolerance starting with inhalation and moving to a chronic pain style regimen of round the clock stable state dosing with edibles. For me it required heroic doses of almost 2 grams/day edible. The current medical climate would quail a this.

All during this time I was managed by a professor of anesthesiology who was a founder of a regional tertiary care pain control center. She was so impressed she put others on a similar regimen and saw similar results in committed individuals. The strain of cannabis is very important and you can not rely on dispensary cannabis, random dosing and unknown cannaboid profiles for extrapolation of any useful data.

The language in their abstract is extremely weak and they are hinting at what their masters wish to hear. Frankly I am saddened by it. It reads to me as damnation by implication.


----------



## BarnBuster (Aug 18, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> I think the fact that the two primary researchers both work in Substance Abuse might cloud their judgement. After a mere cursory review it's just a review of the literature with ranking of study strength by their criteria and extrapolation of what they consider the strongest studies.
> 
> Speaking about pain alone the studies they 'studied' are insufficient. None of them ran over 15 weeks (I believe that was the longest), further the cannabinoid mode of administration was across the board from sprays, to edibles to 'cigarettes' from dispensaries. Until a stable source of a decent strain can be produced I would hypothesize (based on personal experience), that they are comparing apples to oranges.
> 
> ...


Thanks hon, I appreciate the time you spent reading and answering.
BB


----------



## ANC (Aug 18, 2017)

Care to share the strain name (or some seeds even better  ) ?


----------



## rollersmokergirl (Sep 21, 2017)

How come you have come up with that conclusion ? As far as I know marijuana do not have such side effect


----------



## DoubleDosage (Feb 3, 2018)

Incredible how these idiotic individuals are quick to shoot down other's experiences because they haven't had it happen to them. Let's look at how stupid you sound.

Jimmy claims to be allergic to peanut butter. But I'm not allergic to it. Jane isn't allergic to it. Rob isn't allergic to it. No one in my family is allergic to it. In fact, the only person I have ever met that claims to be allergic to peanut butter is Jimmy. Ya know, I'm starting to think this whole "allergy" thing is just made up to discredit peanut butter! Never mind the fact that Jimmy openly admits that he loves peanut butter and wishes the allergies would go away so he could still partake. Nope, he's just trying to bring our precious brown gold down.

Is it really that difficult to believe that a drug affects a subgroup of people a different way? I don't get high off of edibles. Of course, such a drastic statement would cause all you pathetic imbeciles to shed a tear! "No way, what a liar!" "You probably had shitty edibles!" "Maybe it was shit weed"
No. I've tried homegrown, both my own, my friends, and a street dealers. Nothing. I've tried numerous cookies, gummies, chocolate, cake, drinks, etc from various dispensaries from Colorado, Washington and California. Edibles simply do not affect me at all. It sucks because I wish they did based off of the high my friends describe, but they simply do not. Are any of you idiots going to tell me my experiences are incorrect? Because based off of this thread, I really do believe the lot of you are stupid enough to tell me that I have been consuming edibles incorrectly from various sources throughout 4 years. People have different bodies and even a single mutation on a single gene can cause a vastly different experience between two people. "But hurrr durrrr weed is used to treat IBS and gastro issues my friends Cuzzin had crohns and weed turned him into superman hurrr durr" Right, just like how some people have full blown panic attacks on weed but others are _literally prescribed it for anxiety._

That being said, I've been smoking daily for over 2 years. 1 year into smoking, I began to have some pretty serious gastro issues. I would wake up every single morning with a burning feeling where my esophagus and stomach meet, severe nausea, and a guaranteed runny bowel movement. Every. Single. Morning. This has been ongoing since November 2016. The thought that it was weed never even crossed my mind. I went to the doctor. I got tested for ulcers (H. pylori). Negative. I got a colonoscopy done. Everything was normal. Well shit. Maybe that's just life. But screw that, I'm tired of not being able to sleep in because my stomach pain wakes me up. I changed my diet. Only healthy eating.....no results. I started working out. MMA, running, lifting....no change at all. I tried omaprazole and pepto...no change at all. Finally, I googled marijuana and diarrhea and stumbled upon articles for CHS. Desperate for relief, I stopped smoking. Within a week, I had absolutely no symptoms. I love smoking so I decided to try again after that week. Literally the first morning after smoking again, the symptoms are back in full force. What a coincidence that there has been enough people that have reported _my exact symptoms_ and find relief _the exact same way _I did and all these idiots on here still have the audacity to tell us we are bullshitting. You're all pathetic and are exactly why nobody takes this community seriously. Holy shit we are talking about a drug that has hardly been studied. I can't believe it is really so difficult for people to believe that a drug can affect people differently but then again, the individuals who spend their time on a forum dedicated to a drug can't be the most productive members of society.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Feb 3, 2018)

DoubleDosage said:


> Incredible how these idiotic individuals are quick to shoot down other's experiences because they haven't had it happen to them. Let's look at how stupid you sound.
> 
> Jimmy claims to be allergic to peanut butter. But I'm not allergic to it. Jane isn't allergic to it. Rob isn't allergic to it. No one in my family is allergic to it. In fact, the only person I have ever met that claims to be allergic to peanut butter is Jimmy. Ya know, I'm starting to think this whole "allergy" thing is just made up to discredit peanut butter! Never mind the fact that Jimmy openly admits that he loves peanut butter and wishes the allergies would go away so he could still partake. Nope, he's just trying to bring our precious brown gold down.
> 
> ...



Well I don’t know you and you just called me names for no reason but I will inform you anyway. 

Some people get your symptoms from breathing any smoke.

And many people do not convert thc properly in their systems when digested because of various metabolisms. 

I suggest if you like to get high you try dropping tincture under your toungue. Faster canabanoid conversion and a high in between smoking and edibles. 

Search “green dragon” or the like.


----------



## kona gold (Feb 4, 2018)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> Well I don’t know you and you just called me names for no reason but I will inform you anyway.
> 
> Some people get your symptoms from breathing any smoke.
> 
> ...


Please don't discount these peoples story.
I have been burning since1980. I take super huge bong hits and pride the size of hits I can take! I still can take out the youngest of lungs!
But over the last year have started to develop similar issues. Not to the point of some, but my brother,who even smoke's more, got the full blown problem!! Puking, esophagus would swell shut practically. Couldn't eat or drink, would lose lots of weight, ....
I stopped and it vanished!! Even other things I didn't relate to this syndrome.
Sorry that it is real, but sometimes shit happens and you have to be real and grown up!


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Feb 4, 2018)

kona gold said:


> Please don't discount these peoples story.
> I have been burning since1980. I take super huge bong hits and pride the size of hits I can take! I still can take out the youngest of lungs!
> But over the last year have started to develop similar issues. Not to the point of some, but my brother,who even smoke's more, got the full blown problem!! Puking, esophagus would swell shut practically. Couldn't eat or drink, would lose lots of weight, ....
> I stopped and it vanished!! Even other things I didn't relate to this syndrome.
> Sorry that it is real, but sometimes shit happens and you have to be real and grown up!



I will discount it until I see any reputable proof of it. I come from a family of doctors. I take this shit very seriously. 

Let me know the results of you and your brothers upper gi test. When and if you actually get treated. Bet you got ulcers. And your brothers are worse. 

Continued smoking can worsen them but they tend to be from acid reflux. And it can hurt bad and cause serious panic. Many think they are having a heart attack and go to the emergency room. I took nexium for a few years to heal mine. I had very similar symptoms except for the freaking out like a crackhead and standing in the shower. They do that to to mitigate symptoms while hallucinating too. 

Why are we only hearing of this disorder now that weed is legal? 50% of us have been admitting to weed smoking since the 80’s. 

And how come I have never seen it? I moved a lot of weed when I was young. And have smoked continually since then with many others.

Never heard of it until the pot forums. Like so many other myths perpetuated here by the uninformed.


----------



## DoubleDosage (Feb 4, 2018)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> I will discount it until I see any reputable proof of it. I come from a family of doctors. I take this shit very seriously.
> 
> Let me know the results of you and your brothers upper gi test. When and if you actually get treated. Bet you got ulcers. And your brothers are worse.
> 
> ...


What do you even define as reputable proof? Who cares about what your family has done? Are YOU a doctor? Sorry to let you know, but just because you come from a family of medical professionals does not mean you are one by association (even if you WERE a doctor, most professional communities are known for their factionalism and internal dissent, especially regarding syndromes, so I'd still take your opinion with a grain of salt). No, you grow plants for a living. Don't get me wrong, agriculture is important, but let's not pretend your job requires heavy critical thinking skills.

I did get tested. Many times. No ulcers. No acid reflux. Literally had a tube stuck up my asshole for this. Same thing with all the other people across a multitude of forums who had my exact symptoms and found relief via weed cessation.

What a stupid fucking question. First, it is clear the overwhelming majority of people don't have these issues with heavy weed usage as it seems to affect a relatively small group of people. Second, since smoking weed actually _relieves the symptoms_ of the morning nausea/diarrhea/stomach pain, most of those who smoke are not going to think that it's the weed itself that is causing it, so it would go unreported. Shit, I didn't even make the connection until almost 1 year after the symptoms began. Third, what the fuck makes you think we are "just hearing about it"? This shit has been reported since at least 2004. This damn thread is almost 9 years old. I wouldn't doubt you didn't hear about it much pre-2000s due to the stigma relaxing in recent years, the proliferation of the internet, and the fact that much more people smoke weed regularly now than pre-2009. You even admit you didn't hear about it until you had access to the internet. Marijuana 1) isn't "legal" yet. There are a handful of states that allow sales, only _one_ of which is heavily populated. 2) hasn't been studied very well due to its legality. Personally, my assumption that I pulled out of my ass (because I try not to deal in absolutes when I'm not 100% about something...you should try it sometime) is that it's severe withdrawal symptoms that only affect a small group of people. I noticed that the severe nausea/vomiting/diarrhea would go away after I smoked for the first time during the day. The longest I went without smoking is when I slept, so I would wake up with bad withdrawal symptoms (the vomiting, diarhea, nausea). The symptoms were 24/7 when I stopped smoking and went away after about 4 days. I no longer wake up with nausea/diarrhea after I stopped smoking for 4 days despite the symptoms being present for well oner a year. It has been nearly 2 months and I have not had those symptoms at all, sans for the _one time_ I smoked again since cessation. My body simply cannot handle weed anymore. "But hurrrr smoke lungs bad" Nope. I'm an avid cigar smoker. No intestinal issues there.

"Hurr durr no one I know has ever had this problem so it can't exist" Sorry, kid, that's not how the world works. I know you aren't a kid but that is some child like logic so I will treat you as such.
Woah, you mean you haven't heard about this issue until you used a centralized, international network that allows strangers from every corner of the globe to share their life experiences? What a fucking surprise. Jesus dude just keep growing drugs and stop trying to use your brain.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Feb 4, 2018)

DoubleDosage said:


> What do you even define as reputable proof? Who cares about what your family has done? Are YOU a doctor? Sorry to let you know, but just because you come from a family of medical professionals does not mean you are one by association (even if you WERE a doctor, most professional communities are known for their factionalism and internal dissent, especially regarding syndromes, so I'd still take your opinion with a grain of salt). No, you grow plants for a living. Don't get me wrong, agriculture is important, but let's not pretend your job requires heavy critical thinking skills.
> 
> I did get tested. Many times. No ulcers. No acid reflux. Literally had a tube stuck up my asshole for this. Same thing with all the other people across a multitude of forums who had my exact symptoms and found relief via weed cessation.
> 
> ...



I just meant clear cause case studies. 

I don’t listen to over emotional triggered posters on the internet as proof of anything. 

Have you read the rediculous myths told and sold as facts just about growing the plant. 

Your post just re affirms I need credible proof.


----------



## kona gold (Feb 4, 2018)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> I will discount it until I see any reputable proof of it. I come from a family of doctors. I take this shit very seriously.
> 
> Let me know the results of you and your brothers upper gi test. When and if you actually get treated. Bet you got ulcers. And your brothers are worse.
> 
> ...


Well my brother was hospitalized for three days.
They ran the gambit of tests on him, and no answer.
He has had two procedures. They expanded his esophagus, and biopsied his throat, and scoped his stomach. No ulcers.Soi you find out from your family then. I would love to find another answer.
But the symptoms seem pretty common across the board.


----------



## Hotwired (Feb 4, 2018)

Just wanted to update my earlier post. I don't care if people believe or not. I just posted my symptoms. BTW, after carefully watching what type of weed I smoke I can say with almost 100% accuracy that it happens mostly with sativas.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Feb 5, 2018)

kona gold said:


> Well my brother was hospitalized for three days.
> They ran the gambit of tests on him, and no answer.
> He has had two procedures. They expanded his esophagus, and biopsied his throat, and scoped his stomach. No ulcers.Soi you find out from your family then. I would love to find another answer.
> But the symptoms seem pretty common across the board.



Don’t you see. The symptoms and cases are too isolated to make a claim of cause. And honestly I suffer from a congenital colon disorder that has been mis diagnosed for 40 years by over 100 doctors now and I have to tell you every one of the people claiming this have sounded quite anxiety filled. Like me the answer is still unknown and panic has taken over. I have been there many times in pain. 

I am not denying anyone is suffering. And I am not discounting anything. Just without more proof I am not blindly blaming marijuana. Even if stopping it helped. 

I think there is a related or underlying cause. 

Like cigar smoking tons of nicotine and smoking high thc weed and blaming only the weed even if the action together is the actual cause. 

Or even a hormonal or mental aspect involved. 

If it is real information will continue to surface and eventually we will know.


----------



## kona gold (Feb 5, 2018)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> Don’t you see. The symptoms and cases are too isolated to make a claim of cause. And honestly I suffer from a congenital colon disorder that has been mis diagnosed for 40 years by over 100 doctors now and I have to tell you every one of the people claiming this have sounded quite anxiety filled. Like me the answer is still unknown and panic has taken over. I have been there many times in pain.
> 
> I am not denying anyone is suffering. And I am not discounting anything. Just without more proof I am not blindly blaming marijuana. Even if stopping it helped.
> 
> ...


Bro, that's up to you.
I really don't care if you believe or not.
This info is for people suffering.
You just want to be super cautious and stubborn, that's your call.
Your case make really no sense. It's obvious you are not a physician. So your methods are obviously not professional, or you would see the potential in this!?!
I have studied cannabis and it's affects since 1990. Read many books, did tons of research in college. Have done extensive readings since. I know how it works in the body, so for you to sit here and discounta hypothesis that is backed up by many cases, then I can'ttake anything you say as intelligence or scientific.


----------



## ANC (Feb 5, 2018)

You do know most of those books and studies were written by people who never dared use cannabis?


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Feb 5, 2018)

kona gold said:


> Bro, that's up to you.
> I really don't care if you believe or not.
> This info is for people suffering.
> You just want to be super cautious and stubborn, that's your call.
> ...



You talk in circles. And it seems you very much care what I think. You’re still trying to get me to believe. 

And how do you know my education? What do you know of my deformed insides? And what methods are you referring to that I am not professional using?

Like I said. Every patient that claims this sounds like they are in a panic attack. And the symptoms are all panic attack symptoms. 

Sorry you are all suffering but it is most likely not from pot. It has been shown to push a few mentally ill people from bipolar into schizophrenia.


----------



## kona gold (Feb 5, 2018)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> You talk in circles. And it seems you very much care what I think. You’re still trying to get me to believe.
> 
> And how do you know my education? What do you know of my deformed insides? And what methods are you referring to that I am not professional using?
> 
> ...


I don't suffer from anxiety.
But just the fact that you would cite some bogus studies on schizophrenia and bipolar discredits you completely.
You say this but don't believe that.
I am over talking to your uneducated fool ass.
Best of luck


----------



## kona gold (Feb 5, 2018)

ANC said:


> You do know most of those books and studies were written by people who never dared use cannabis?


That's not true. So didn't and some did. That how you gather information. From all parties. Not just one side.
That not how the "scientific method" is conducted.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Feb 5, 2018)

kona gold said:


> I don't suffer from anxiety.
> But just the fact that you would cite some bogus studies on schizophrenia and bipolar discredits you completely.
> You say this but don't believe that.
> I am over talking to your uneducated fool ass.
> Best of luck



Well I just finished reading the only study on this. Have you?


----------



## chiqifella (Feb 5, 2018)

marijuana is not for everyone


----------



## kona gold (Feb 5, 2018)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> Well I just finished reading the only study on this. Have you?


There has been more than one study I have read.
Most come out of Great Britain.
But are usually low number studies, and not replicated.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Feb 5, 2018)

kona gold said:


> There has been more than one study I have read.
> Most come out of Great Britain.
> But are usually low number studies, and not replicated.



Lol. Only 8 cases have been shown to not have other causes out of 1000’s of complaints. And half of them have the other vomiting disorder. 

And the 4 left they can’t determine the cause of action. 

Either quote actual cases and show actual information or please stop. 

I just read all the rest of the limited info on the internet in case something tangible has surfaced. 

It has not. All the recent articles just quote the 1 verified 2004 study at the Mayo Clinic.

And every supposed regular smoker with the condition sounds like an uninformed noob and somehow has a brother or friend with the same condition. Even though if it is in fact real it would be extremely rare. 

I would highly suggest mental health treatment. That’s what even the doctors that believe this are starting with. 

Good luck. I hope you feel better. I can only help you if cannabanoids are beneficial. Whatever you want to think. I have devoted my life to education about our plant. Mrs. MMG has already had her internal cysts eliminated by medical marijuana. She suffered all her life until we grew her medicine.


----------



## kona gold (Feb 5, 2018)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> Lol. Only 8 cases have been shown to not have other causes out of 1000’s of complaints. And half of them have the other vomiting disorder.
> 
> And the 4 left they can’t determine the cause of action.
> 
> ...


Not only are you uninformed, you are highly unintelligent.
And I doubt highly that your family is any smarter.
I have been studying this plant at a colligate level since early 90's, what have you done and what research have you done?
You are the only one here that sounds like a noob. You are probably one of those late comer med state guys that reads the internet, but has zero knowledge to understand what you read.
So sorry if your pride got offended, but you are a total idiotic moron!
Now shut your hole and try not to let your pride type another response!


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Feb 5, 2018)

kona gold said:


> Not only are you uninformed, you are highly unintelligent.
> And I doubt highly that your family is any smarter.
> I have been studying this plant at a colligate level since early 90's, what have you done and what research have you done?
> You are the only one here that sounds like a noob. You are probably one of those late comer med state guys that reads the internet, but has zero knowledge to understand what you read.
> ...



Fuck you very much. I’m known here. Who the hell are you?


----------



## newgrow16 (Feb 5, 2018)

Not that anyone cares, but having done much research on this topic since 2010, here goes:
michiganmedgrower quotes valid hospital admission research, although I have found more. Specifically that the anti endemic properties of mmj, settling Stomach and helping appetite, may be reversed in some rare situations. cbd actually was quoted as a possible cause.

My experience, vomiting which started first thing in morning , lasting 12-16 hours was always made worse if I smoked, sweats and chills, what I imagined heroin withdrawal would be like. lost about 21 days over a 4 year time, and lost bout 25lbs.

does that sound like gall bladder? No, but the combination did weird things to my body. I could feel the release of bile and headed for the closest sink. dr finally decided to remove gall bladder, but took several more episodes of vomiting over two years before I was back to not puking myself to death every three months.

I believe that my condition was caused by gall bladder going bad, but the symptoms, being the same as the 8 hospital patients mentioned above was made different because of heavy mmj use on my part. Have not had an incident for several years but started using my own homegrown mmj during same time. Any relationship?

Still at times i experience a wave of nausea, probably a drop in blood sugar, also related to mmj use, ??


----------



## whitebb2727 (Feb 5, 2018)

I would be interested in reading the studies that show cannabis to be the cause if stomach problems.


----------



## newgrow16 (Feb 5, 2018)

Dug down into some research, I think starting here:
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3576702/ biased website but check the research links in article

*The Effects of Cannabinoids in the Gastrointestinal System*
The gastrointestinal actions of cannabinoids are mediated chiefly by CB1 receptors (Figure 2). Activation of CB1 receptors result in inhibition of gastric acid secretion, lower esophageal sphincter relaxation [40], altered intestinal motility [41,42], visceral pain, and inflammation [9,43]. CB1 receptor activation reduces gastric motility and results in delayed gastric emptying in rat models [44,45]. In humans, THC given at doses used to prevent chemotherapy-induced nausea and vomiting causes a significant delay in gastric emptying [46]. These findings in humans are further supported by a randomized, placebo-controlled trial with dronabinol that resulted in a significant delay in gastric emptying [47]. In comparison to other adverse effects associated with cannabinoids, delayed gastric emptying appears to be particularly resistant to the development of tolerance [48]. Additionally, intermittent administration of THC results in hypersensitization of the delayed gastric emptying effect [49]. THC’s effect on gastric motility is a paradox, as a delay in gastric emptying would be expected to promote nausea and vomiting [50]. However, nausea and vomiting traditionally do not occur with cannabis use, likely due to the anti-emetic properties of THC on the central nervous system.


----------



## newgrow16 (Feb 5, 2018)

The Leafly website has a good article with several different ideas about the cause:

https://www.leafly.com/news/health/what-is-cannabinoid-hyperemesis-syndrome


----------



## kona gold (Feb 5, 2018)

newgrow16 said:


> Dug down into some research, I think starting here:
> https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3576702/ biased website but check the research links in article
> 
> *The Effects of Cannabinoids in the Gastrointestinal System*
> The gastrointestinal actions of cannabinoids are mediated chiefly by CB1 receptors (Figure 2). Activation of CB1 receptors result in inhibition of gastric acid secretion, lower esophageal sphincter relaxation [40], altered intestinal motility [41,42], visceral pain, and inflammation [9,43]. CB1 receptor activation reduces gastric motility and results in delayed gastric emptying in rat models [44,45]. In humans, THC given at doses used to prevent chemotherapy-induced nausea and vomiting causes a significant delay in gastric emptying [46]. These findings in humans are further supported by a randomized, placebo-controlled trial with dronabinol that resulted in a significant delay in gastric emptying [47]. In comparison to other adverse effects associated with cannabinoids, delayed gastric emptying appears to be particularly resistant to the development of tolerance [48]. Additionally, intermittent administration of THC results in hypersensitization of the delayed gastric emptying effect [49]. THC’s effect on gastric motility is a paradox, as a delay in gastric emptying would be expected to promote nausea and vomiting [50]. However, nausea and vomiting traditionally do not occur with cannabis use, likely due to the anti-emetic properties of THC on the central nervous system.


Thank you for the information.


----------



## kona gold (Feb 5, 2018)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> Fuck you very much. I’m known here. Who the hell are you?


"I am known here!"

Big deal!!!
I bet you think the friends you have on Facebook are really friends!?!

You just a medical grower probably growing in a tent!!


----------



## kona gold (Feb 5, 2018)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> Lol. Only 8 cases have been shown to not have other causes out of 1000’s of complaints. And half of them have the other vomiting disorder.
> 
> And the 4 left they can’t determine the cause of action.
> 
> ...


I was answering your question on the schizophrenia study, dumbass!


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Feb 5, 2018)

kona gold said:


> "I am known here!"
> 
> Big deal!!!
> I bet you think the friends you have on Facebook are really friends!?!
> ...



I meant in person but I’m just answering to your childish name calling and insinuations. 

Carry on. I’m trying to actually learn something. 

And I don’t use Facebook. Why do you need to keep making things up about me? And what is “just a medical grower”? 

I still use some tents for veg. Does that count?


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Feb 5, 2018)

kona gold said:


> I was answering your question on the schizophrenia study, dumbass!



It is a shame you only want to hear what you want to. Can’t get help that way.


----------



## kona gold (Feb 5, 2018)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> Lol. Only 8 cases have been shown to not have other causes out of 1000’s of complaints. And half of them have the other vomiting disorder.
> 
> And the 4 left they can’t determine the cause of action.
> 
> ...


You have zero knowledge of how THC works on the sympathetic and parasympathetic systems, as well as how it works with the immune system, the brain or anything.
You have no idea of how others might react to massive amounts of THC in their systems.
So stop acting like you know anything!!!
I am the biggest advocate for this medicine, and have seen three people heal from cancer using medicinal oils that I have been blessed to create for them using the 100 percent organic cannabis I am chosen to grow.
You probably never even had to fight for the plant you claim to love , been arrested for it or had to shed blood and injuries to grow it illegally and suffered many rip offs and threats. And still continue to grow the most spiritual plant on this earth!!!
So if I'm saying this, it is not from anxiety, or for hate of cannabis, it's to help the few that have this problem.
But then you have to be a prick, and say stupid shit!


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Feb 5, 2018)

kona gold said:


> You have zero knowledge of how THC works on the sympathetic and parasympathetic systems, as well as how it works with the immune system, the brain or anything.
> You have no idea of how others might react to massive amounts of THC in their systems.
> So stop acting like you know anything!!!
> I am the biggest advocate for this medicine, and have seen three people heal from cancer using medicinal oils that I have been blessed to create for them using the 100 percent organic cannabis I am chosen to grow.
> ...



You are exaggerating and I would actually know. I have plenty of history with our plant. Since 1983. 

You should just stop before you embarrass yourself more kid.


----------



## kona gold (Feb 5, 2018)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> You are exaggerating and I would actually know. I have plenty of history with our plant. Since 1983.
> 
> You should just stop before you embarrass yourself more kid.


Exaggerating what, and what would you know?
Tent grower.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Feb 5, 2018)

kona gold said:


> Exaggerating what, and what would you know?
> Tent grower.



Lol


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 8, 2018)

kona gold said:


> You have zero knowledge of how THC works on the sympathetic and parasympathetic systems, as well as how it works with the immune system, the brain or anything.
> You have no idea of how others might react to massive amounts of THC in their systems.
> So stop acting like you know anything!!!
> I am the biggest advocate for this medicine, and have seen three people heal from cancer using medicinal oils that I have been blessed to create for them using the 100 percent organic cannabis I am chosen to grow.
> ...



you sound like a total and complete asshat. you've looked at some old research and decided it applied to this situation, even though the people who actually did the research never reached that same conclusion.....
and while i find growing a very therapeutic activity, i feel neither blessed or chosen....
what does it feel like to be chosen by God to grow a weed that's been growing on its own since before man existed?
i'm interested in how many times you've been arrested, ripped off, or had to fight about it?


----------



## Rob Roy (Feb 8, 2018)

kona gold said:


> Not only are you uninformed, you are highly unintelligent.
> And I doubt highly that your family is any smarter.
> I have been studying this plant at a colligate level since early 90's, what have you done and what research have you done?
> You are the only one here that sounds like a noob. You are probably one of those late comer med state guys that reads the internet, but has zero knowledge to understand what you read.
> ...


*collegiate


----------



## kona gold (Feb 13, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> you sound like a total and complete asshat. you've looked at some old research and decided it applied to this situation, even though the people who actually did the research never reached that same conclusion.....
> and while i find growing a very therapeutic activity, i feel neither blessed or chosen....
> what does it feel like to be chosen by God to grow a weed that's been growing on its own since before man existed?
> i'm interested in how many times you've been arrested, ripped off, or had to fight about it?


I'm glad for you.
That's your view, that's my view.
I personally don't not care for what or how you see things.
Enjoy your beliefs.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 13, 2018)

i do, it's taken me a life time of mistakes, injuries, failures, triumphs, bruises, sadness, and happiness to form them. 
i DO fight for things. its never convenient, but some things are worth the effort.
a lifetime of neuroses and psychoses (my own and others) has made me the person i am.....and i like it


----------



## kona gold (Feb 13, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i do, it's taken me a life time of mistakes, injuries, failures, triumphs, bruises, sadness, and happiness to form them.
> i DO fight for things. its never convenient, but some things are worth the effort.
> a lifetime of neuroses and psychoses (my own and others) has made me the person i am.....and i like it


Sorry I don't believe anything you say.
I doubt you have made any sacrifices or have any real connection with this plant.
Just an angry blowhard!
Anyone that uses the word asshat is an asshole.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 14, 2018)

again, your opinion..which is what you are angry at me for, expressing an opinion...so you're a hypocrite on top of what ever else you are?


----------



## kona gold (Feb 14, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> again, your opinion..which is what you are angry at me for, expressing an opinion...so you're a hypocrite on top of what ever else you are?


Not a hypocrite, just trying to show you that is not a cool way to speak with someone just trying to share some information.
You obviously do not like to be spoken to in that manner either.


----------



## mariwanalady (Mar 12, 2018)

Nice you put it up here; but different stroke for different folks buddy


----------



## eyderbuddy (Mar 12, 2018)

Just sharing, it anecdotal but it's not the first time and we can't just ignore it:

https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2009/03/090320102130.htm

You take medicine when you're sick, or for maintenance. But you don't bomb yourself constantly for years with painkillers (ie: acetaminophen) without expecting side effects. Balance is key.

Anecdotally, cannabis causes different effects over time. I think someone would have to be out of their mind to consider smoking 10 joints a day for 10 years is not going to have extreme effects on all aspects of their life, including your psyche. And of course the effects will differ depending on the specific person, their habits, and their environment.

I've seen people cry on weed, out of joy, and out of extreme panic. Medicine is supposed to be used responsibly...

<3


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 14, 2018)

a lot of people do take medication their entire lives. so whats the difference between smoking enough every day that i don't vomit when i eat and taking a pill that does the same thing every day? 
whats the difference between taking a pill everyday to be able to deal with people without either screaming at them or just walking away, and getting the same effect from smoking weed?
whats the difference between taking a pill every day to help deal with depression and smoking weed every day to do the same thing?

the difference is i'm not paying big pharma and a bunch of doctors who don't really know shit, i'm taking care of myself.


----------



## Hotwired (Mar 14, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> a lot of people do take medication their entire lives. so whats the difference between smoking enough every day that i don't vomit when i eat and taking a pill that does the same thing every day?
> whats the difference between taking a pill everyday to be able to deal with people without either screaming at them or just walking away, and getting the same effect from smoking weed?
> whats the difference between taking a pill every day to help deal with depression and smoking weed every day to do the same thing?
> 
> the difference is i'm not paying big pharma and a bunch of doctors who don't really know shit, i'm taking care of myself.


Fucking A


----------



## Z3r0Z3r0 (Mar 29, 2018)

Horse shit, CBD produces homeostatis for all the bodys organs, with cannabis I can pass stools, with chemical pharma pills you get constipated, talk about bad for stomach...


----------



## Tim1987 (Apr 17, 2018)

kona gold said:


> I don't suffer from anxiety.
> But just the fact that you would cite some bogus studies on schizophrenia and bipolar discredits you completely.
> You say this but don't believe that.
> I am over talking to your uneducated fool ass.
> Best of luck


Here is my honest opinion, and personal experience, with the psychoactive properties cannabis has.
There isn't nearly enough research, or funding being done to benefit this plant as medicine.
I copied this story of mine, from another thread. I can't emphasize enough how much it helps my mother, who is bipolar.
It also relieves my anxiety. I started smoking, because I discovered it did.

My own, personal experience.
No sayers, can believe what they want. But I think it's a little ignorant of its potential.

My story-


I think it depends. 
There's going to be so many psychoactive properties, harnessed from this plant, one day.
I grew up with massive anxiety issues. I started smoking at 19, for fun. Enjoyed it. But i also noticed my anxiety go right away. Swear on my life.
I dont need, or have never needed anxiety medication. Because of this fantastic plant. It chills me out so much.
I think about so much less, everyday. That's great medication for anxiety. Its the racing thoughts, that make people anxious, in the first place.

My mother, is bi-polar.
Ive noticed with her, over the years. How much of a better, more relaxed person she is. When she has smoke.
The person i know when she doesn't, is completely different. She is just the nastiest person, off the weed.
Ignorant people would think, its the drug. But that doesn't explain the rest of her family. They are as anti weed, as anyone. Never smoked. They all are bi-polar too. 
Its her medication. It seems like its as good, as a chemical labotamy (however its spelled). Instead of her being up and down, all day long. She's right, smack bang, stoned in the middle.
I wish they would do more research into its psychoactive properties. I truly believe this is where, the gifts of this fantastic plant lie.
Medication has to be prescribed properly. Or it can be abuse.
Thanks to mother earth for this wonderful plant. Is all i can say.
Im living proof it works. So is my mother. Even more so.

All those testimonies, of parents, whos epileptic kids, go from multiple siezures a day. To 1 a week.
Kids quality of life improved. Parents in tears of joy. From cbd oil.
Its amazing shit.

Why is it still labelled as such a bad thing.
Here in most of Australia. You could smoke crystal meth, and drink 3 litres of beer, everyday. Our government would probably be more understanding.

This drugs wonderful properties have to be harnessed.

The part that doest sit well with me. Is the advertisement.
IMHO the way weed, is packaged in the states, is targeting all the kids. The weed companies, are being just like the tobacco industry.
That shit has gotta stop.
Kids need to be safely educated as well.



My mum would be on anti psychotics, if it weren't for cannabis.


----------



## kona gold (Apr 17, 2018)

Tim1987 said:


> Here is my honest opinion, and personal experience, with the psychoactive properties cannabis has.
> There isn't nearly enough research, or funding being done to benefit this plant as medicine.
> I copied this story of mine, from another thread. I can't emphasize enough how much it helps my mother, who is bipolar.
> It also relieves my anxiety. I started smoking, because I discovered it did.
> ...


I am stoked for your Mom and you!!
Great story!


----------



## Tim1987 (Apr 17, 2018)

kona gold said:


> I am stoked for your Mom and you!!
> Great story!


Cheers mate.

I can also see the other side of the debate as well. Medicine needs to be prescribed properly. I've seen some people not handle thc well at all.
I'm no chemist, by any stretch of the imagination, but I do think thc is mind altering. I can't really deny it. It shouldn't be for some people IMHO. Don't know if it's just coincidence, but I've known a couple of schizophrenics who wig out, if they have a smoke.
My theory is, the cbn and cbd are the miracle drugs. That's where I think more research needs to be done.
There's too much emphasis on the thc. Whether it's from smokers who love to get high. Or people doing their best to keep prohibition moving along.


Thanks for your kind words mate!
Much appreciated.
See you around


----------



## bird mcbride (Apr 20, 2018)

I hate to disagree with everyone but MJ does not cause stomach problems. "Phages" cause stomach problems when it infects the good bacteria in your stomach.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 20, 2018)

bird mcbride said:


> I hate to disagree with everyone but MJ does not cause stomach problems. "Phages" cause stomach problems when it infects the good bacteria in your stomach.


bacteriophages are indeed a cause of stomach problems, but far from the only one. and they can be part of a larger problem.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Apr 20, 2018)

Drink some baking soda and water u be aight


----------



## bird mcbride (Apr 20, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Drink some baking soda and water u be aight


TBH, that's the worst advice in the World.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Apr 20, 2018)

bird mcbride said:


> TBH, that's the worst advice in the World.


Why because it neutralizes stomach acid and raises your body's PH?


----------



## Tangerine_ (Apr 24, 2018)

Some good info here but also a lot opinions and egotistical "judgments" based on anecdotal evidence only.

I'm curious...does anyone have any experience or course work in the medical field? 
Nurses, medics, physicians....anyone at all other than curioustogarden hold any type of medical science degree? Having family in the medical field doesn't validate your opinion any more than "working with this plant" does (unless your focused work is that of molecular systematics or similar)

Cannabis is truly a wondrous plant but don't be so quick to discredit other peoples experience.

You cannot saturate the human body with anything (even water) without negative effects. And sometimes it can take a great deal of time for these effects to rear their ugly heads.


----------



## Z3r0Z3r0 (Apr 24, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Some good info here but also a lot opinions and egotistical "judgments" based on anecdotal evidence only.
> 
> I'm curious...does anyone have any experience or course work in the medical field?
> Nurses, medics, physicians....anyone at all other than curioustogarden hold any type of medical science degree? Having family in the medical field doesn't validate your opinion any more than "working with this plant" does (unless your focused work is that of molecular systematics or similar)
> ...


Then why is it happening in colorado only?


----------



## Tangerine_ (Apr 24, 2018)

Z3r0Z3r0 said:


> Then why is it happening in colorado only?


What are you talking about? CHS is not isolated to Colorado only. They may see more instances of it in triage than less cannabis friendly states because pts can answer questions truthfully about their med history when being assessed by medical providers.
I get the feeling a lot people believe medicine to be absolute and its not. Its ever evolving and it can take yrs for doctors/specialist to determine their findings. It usually starts as "clusters" of pts with identical or extremely similar CCs along with medical professionals with sharp minds to dig deeper rather than allow pts to slip through the cracks with an "undetermined" diagnosis.


----------



## Tim1987 (Apr 24, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> What are you talking about? CHS is not isolated to Colorado only. They may see more instances of it in triage than less cannabis friendly states because pts can answer questions truthfully about their med history when being assessed by medical providers.
> I get the feeling a lot people believe medicine to be absolute and its not. Its ever evolving and it can take yrs for doctors/specialist to determine their findings. It usually starts as "clusters" of pts with identical or extremely similar CCs along with medical professionals with sharp minds to dig deeper rather than allow pts to slip through the cracks with an "undetermined" diagnosis.


I don't know how true what Ive been told is.
But I've heard the real trial of medicine and drugs, takes 100 years. The hundred year trial starts when the drug has been approved for human consumption.
We are all test subjects, and part of drug trials run by big pharma. It's a little pessimistic, but at the end of the day, IMHO it's true.
Always figured it makes sense as well, since most humans don't live more than 100 years.
But who knows.....


----------



## Tangerine_ (Apr 25, 2018)

Tim1987 said:


> I don't know how true what Ive been told is.
> But I've heard the real trial of medicine and drugs, takes 100 years. The hundred year trial starts when the drug has been approved for human consumption.
> We are all test subjects, and part of drug trials run by big pharma. It's a little pessimistic, but at the end of the day, IMHO it's true.
> Always figured it makes sense as well, since most humans don't live more than 100 years.
> But who knows.....


Kind of off topic a bit but war is one of the primary events that brought us many miraculous health care interventions. I get what you're saying but it really boils down to the whole "Necessity is the mother of invention".
I understand peoples dissent for "big pharma". I really do but where would we be without the randomized trials that brought us vaccines, surgical anesthetic, antisepsis, antibiotics, anti-virals, etc.
Every one of these and many more improve and extend the lives of people in society. Even opiates have their place but can have severe adverse affects if over-used/abused and IMO so can anything else we put into our bodies over extended periods of time.

Many have found relief in cannabis (I have too) but that doesn't mean it can take the place of all meds or that we should discredit their need, or the recent findings associated with it.

If we do, we're no different than those who demonized cannabis as medically useless.
Know what I mean?
And sorry if this all over the place. I've been running on empty for a good long while now and its really starting to take its toll. Especially on my memory...plus, I hung my scrubs up a long time ago.


----------



## Tim1987 (Apr 25, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Kind of off topic a bit but war is one of the primary events that brought us many miraculous health care interventions. I get what you're saying but it really boils down to the whole "Necessity is the mother of invention".
> I understand peoples dissent for "big pharma". I really do but where would we be without the randomized trials that brought us vaccines, surgical anesthetic, antisepsis, antibiotics, anti-virals, etc.
> Every one of these and many more improve and extend the lives of people in society. Even opiates have their place but can have severe adverse affects if over-used/abused and IMO so can anything else we put into our bodies over extended periods of time.
> 
> ...


I do understand you, and totally agree.
If meds aren't thoroughly tested, then marketed as the fix everything drug, it's no better than snake oil.
Admittedly it's a relief having hospitals, surgeons etc.
Imo, though there are only a handful of drugs for heart conditions, pain, tiredness, sleep etc, etc.
There are thousands of ineffective / toxic drugs on the market. It's a shame.
Like the synthetic opiates running rampant ATM.
Lol whatever happened to good old Harry? Wonder what he's doing these days


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 25, 2018)

The best working hypothesis of CHS is the improper use of neem oil and its derivatives like Azamax and Azatrol on cannabis.

It's an oil so it's very persistent. Don't use it past week 2 of bloom.


----------



## Z3r0Z3r0 (Apr 25, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> What are you talking about? CHS is not isolated to Colorado only. They may see more instances of it in triage than less cannabis friendly states because pts can answer questions truthfully about their med history when being assessed by medical providers.
> I get the feeling a lot people believe medicine to be absolute and its not. Its ever evolving and it can take yrs for doctors/specialist to determine their findings. It usually starts as "clusters" of pts with identical or extremely similar CCs along with medical professionals with sharp minds to dig deeper rather than allow pts to slip through the cracks with an "undetermined" diagnosis.


Strange thing is Ive probably toked more even without dabs with very pure hashish of the highest class and old school AK 47 maybe a eigth in less then 4 hours, this never produced scomiting

Only thing ever happened to me similar and maybe sometimes does but has to do with blood sugar levels and even if your not diabetic, is a weakness and sort of dry nausea in stomach if my stomach is empty, it has nothing to do with whether im stoned at that moment or not. More like a physical weakness. I have seen cases of pharmaceutical drug withdrawal that affect dopamine which produce same effects as scromiting


----------



## bird mcbride (Apr 26, 2018)

Sodium Hypochlorite is the answer to constant gut rot that doesn't go away Gargle one cap full daily, in the morning and avoid swallowing. This will kill off the bad bacteria that is making it so you can't even enjoy a simple glass of milk without being sent into hell. I went for 25 years with this gut problem and the answer came from a world war vet that survived the trenches. Doctors were killing my liver with their pills that didn't work. There are similar bleaches on the market that will work. 101 bleach is formulated not to harm the skin if in contact and is basically salt and mineral water gone through electrolysis, not like Javex. I had to quit drinking alcohol it was so bad and the Rolaids and Tums were only a temporary solution that in the end did more harm than good. Certain food poisonings can haunt you for the rest of your life. It's all like a bad nightmare to me now. It took a few years but now I can drink with the buds again if I want or eat or drink all of anything without the hell. E-coli and other nasty's can come from organically grown produce...it's all synthetic now for me. 

http://austinsbleach.com/product/bleach-3/

Don't swallow this shit, gargling it is enough, once in the morning or when you wake up. These parasites feed at night and that's why a lot of people find themselves wide eyed in the middle of the night. The anticoagulant that the bug(s) use to feed act much like speed on the body, that's why the wide eye in the middle of the night and that's why the burn't out feeling when waking up. You are in fact toasted everyday on speed against your want and the Police won't do anything about it. This is where smoking a big fat gagger brings you down  

For some very odd reason the medical society can't understand what is causing this "chemical imbalance" so they try medication to attempt to counter the speed like derivative that won't synthesis that all to often shows up in the victims blood. Of course many in the medical society choose to believe that many of these victims of these types of disorders are just junkies and if they'd quit the speed their problem would likely go away. So here we have ignorance and the war on drugs getting in the way of people getting proper treatment for certain stomach problems. When the fungus starts coming out of your nails you know you haven't much time left. Keep in mind, people still die of E-coli in today's hospitals.

If you are heavily infected start with a tooth brush and a can of comet. The gasses off these bacteria when they die can be deadly so start out with very soft or diluted bleach and make the cull gradual. You will feel better the very first time you brush your mouth with Comet, leaves the mouth tasting sweet and fresh. Comet will slow the nasty but will not kill it off like 101 Bleach. If you have been inflicted for a lengthy period, it could take years to heal from the damage done after the problem has been halted. I would have died about 13 years ago if I didn't listen to that old man's words...who has been long dead from old age. I haven't suffered gut rot since the day I dipped my tooth brush in that can of Comet, and I haven't lost any sleep either. I found that my body was in a state of some kind of weird shock when I stopped getting the gut rot torture, but it was relieving.

If I had my way I'd send some of this electrified mineral water to Liz so she can clean herself up and live another forty years, then we wouldn't have to put up with that Charlie guy


----------

